# Wer sind eigentlich die PvP-Hasser ?



## Attractolide (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.

Warum diese Feindseligkeit ?? Was soll das ?

Prinzipiell kann es doch jedem wow Spieler erstmal vollkommen egal sein, was andere anhaben.

Es gibt Regeln, wo man was bekommt und jeder kann frei für sich entscheiden, ob er nun craftet, T4 erspielt oder PvP macht für S2.

Trotzdem gibt es insbesondere hier im Forum eine Gruppe von Leuten die T-Sets in den Himmel loben und gleichzeitig S-Sets zu Müll reden ohne wirklich Werte zu diskutieren à la ....hit>crit ...folglich T>S.....oder eben S für Pvp ..T für PvE usw.

Das geht bis zu Forderungen PvP Items in Inis zu verbieten, der Befürwortung S-Träger prinzipiell nicht mit in Raids zu nehmen etc.

Was soll dieser Mist ?? Und vor allem wer fordert sowas.

Es ist der blanke Neid. Weil Leute nicht ertragen können, dass andere schneller oder leichter an Items kommen als sie selbst.

Wer selbst T5 oder T6 trägt, wird sich kaum an einer blöden Debatte über T4-S2 beteiligen. Das wären dann die erfolgreichen Raider in meinen Augen. Die sind es sicher nicht.

Also wettern die gegen S2, die selbst entweder garnix haben ausser crap oder, die nach ewigem Raiden endlich ihr T4 zusammen haben. Das dauert vermutlich 6-8 Wochen oder länger, da ja nicht immer das richtige droppt, man nur 1x die Woche in die Ini kann und man ja auch nicht immer der einzige ist, der es braucht.

Was man dann schlussendlich hat ist vielleicht sogar marginal besser als S2, dafür haben die PvP-Spieler aber schon nach 4 Wochen auch die Waffen, Schmuck etc. und sind insgesamt dennoch auf einem höheren Equip-level.

Ich hab 2 Wochen mit nem Hunter PvP gemacht und jetzt 8 Epics...übrigens 120 Hit...scheiss auf die 15 vom T4.

Warum gehen die Nörgler aber nicht selbst mal BG spielen....ganz einfach...das haben sie vermutlich mal getan. Auf den meisten Servern ist eine Fraktion die dominierende in allen oder fast allen Schlachtfeldern. Für die Loser Fraktion ist es die reine Quälerei, die Marken zusammenzubekommen. Es dauert ewig, macht 0 Spass 20x in Folge WS zu verlieren und ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen, dass die Leecher im BG oft PvE-Fans sind, die sich so noch die Marken und Ehre für das ein oder andre PvP Teil zu erschleichen aber 0 Bock haben im PvP irgendwas dafür zu tun.
Weil sie selbst "leechen" werfen sie hier im Forum den PvP "Spielern" vor, die items würden prinzipiell geleecht....nein...das machen die wenigsten Leute...aber wer es selbst macht, glaubt vielleicht  es wäre so^^

Und Arena....also ich hab's mal versucht und so dermassen aufs Maul gekriegt, dass mir schnell klar wurde, dass das wohl kaum der einfache und schnelle Weg zu Epics ist.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn viele der T4 Helden hier irgendein Arena Team mit ner Wertung unter "ferner liefen" hätte.

oki, jetzt dürft ihr mich wieder beschimpfen :-)

Ich aber würde mir wünschen, dass man mehr darauf achtet, wie Jemand spielt und nicht was er so anhat.

cu, Manni


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.


Dem entnehme ich, daß Du die entsprechenden Threads verfolgt hast.


Attractolide schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Mist ?? Und vor allem wer fordert sowas.


Dementsprechend solltest Du die 2. Frage doch beantworten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell erschließt sich mir nicht warum Du nun einen eigenen neuen Thread aufgemacht hast.
Hätte es nicht gereicht es im aktuellen Thread zu dem Thema zu schreiben?


----------



## Shurkien (1. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen

Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-


----------



## Yinnai (1. Oktober 2008)

Du sagst es doch schon, die PvP-Set hasser sind die, welche selbst wochenlang raiden gehn für ihr T4 Kram und du gehst 2 Wochen in BG und hast schon alles um in T5 contet einzusteigen. Dann kommt noch hinzu das es möglich ist diese PvP Sets zu leechen, was eigentlich null arbeit ist außer online zu sein und sich am BG anzumelden. 

Das nicht jeder sein S2 leecht ist mir klar, also mir zumindest wäre das zu doof mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen um dann Ehre und Marken zu bekommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2008)

ui ein seriöser Thread zu einem selten behandelten Thema.

Und die fruchtbare und freundliche Diskussion beginnt bereits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (1. Oktober 2008)

hi,

ganz genau... einige glauben echt sie hätten es voll drauf wenn sie mit S2 sachen rumlaufen.

mfg Rin


----------



## Toastbrod (1. Oktober 2008)

es geht ihnen doch nur um die relativ einfach zu bekommenen "Epixxxxe"


----------



## Cadou (1. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ganz genau... einige glauben echt sie hätten es voll drauf wenn sie mit S2 sachen rumlaufen.
> 
> mfg Rin



und die leute mit t4 sind alle kings ????


----------



## Rin (1. Oktober 2008)

nicht wirklich nein


----------



## Schmicha (1. Oktober 2008)

es ist doch eigentlich schön das alle spieler durch leichtes equip noch etwas von dem bc content sehen und so gut lvln können
bzw. das sich healer oder deff tanks noch relativ einfach ein paar items zum lvln holen können


----------



## Cadou (1. Oktober 2008)

aber die denken auch oft das sie die allerbesten wären


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. Oktober 2008)

nunja ein paar leute die s2 tragen haben es sogar voll drauf. Klingt komisch is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber bevorzuge lieber die PVE Variante und farme Wochenlang für meine items. Aber mir ist es relativ hupe ob da nen kollege mit s2 steht oder einer mit t4. 

Solange er freundlich ist und nicht andauernd mit seinem equipt rumprollt, sagt wie imba er ist und allen anderen sagt das sie Noobs sind (was bisher eigentlich grösstenteils bei den leuten war die gerade mal ihr Kara eq zusammen hatten oder sowas.) 

Naja wie gesagt jedem das seine. Aber lustig sind die leute die s2 nieder machen wollen trotzdem ^^  ich sach nur keine arme keine Kekse

So long Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin T6-raider, also nach deiner Aussage, Erfahren und weiss was ich sage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist leider so das schon sehr oft ein full S2 mir sagen wollte wie ich zu spielen habe, er aber pullt, verreckt, macht keinen Schaden und die Gruppe wipet.

Es ist aber auch so das den Arena-Items oft ein wichtiger Stat fehlet und man den nach sockeln muss (was aber keiner macht) um an die T-Sets ran zu kommen.

Da du aber schon so viele Disskusionen verfolgt hast sollte dir das alles schon bekannt sein und dein Fred ist somit überflüssig.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur, have fun mit aspekt der viper im raid herum zu rennen weil du keinen mana reg hast, auch als hunter braucht man so was, weil sonst gehen paar schöne AP verloren ^^


----------



## thethinker (1. Oktober 2008)

Also mir kommt kein Spieler mit PVP-KLamotten mit in die Inze / in den Raid - PVP soll auf dem BG bleiben und nicht nach PVE wandert, *das nervt!*

mfg

Edit: Mir fällt grad ein warum ich so denke, ein SUPERHEALER und ein SUPERHUNTER waren mit mir ein einer Gruppe, ich als Tank, Hunter klaut aggro, hunter stellt sich tot, priester kriegt die aggro, priester stellt sich auch tot *hust* natürlich ein wipe und dann folgt eine heiße Diskussion, eine hetzkampange gegen den Tank (mich) und schlussendlich landeten die beiden auf meine Igno und ich bin gegangen. P.S. das waren noch S1-Zeiten, als man den klump per Ehre bekam.


----------



## Fräggy2 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ehrlich ich farme momentan auch das s2... ABER ich habe für pve ein extra equip (für raids usw) und weil ich ab und zu auch mal pvp zocke farme ich mir das s2 just 4 fun aber ich bin keiner der mit s2 raiden geht /gehen will ô.0 das pvp eq is totaler crap für pve


----------



## Krawurxus (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss zuallererst sagen, ich bin auch einer der dem PvP-Spiel sehr Abgeneigten, und in gewissem Maße sollten die PvP Spieler nicht nur drauf pochen, das die Season-Sets, dem T-Sets ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen sind, sondern sich auch mal in die Rolle der PvE-Spieler hineinzuversetzen versuchen. Man geht, wie du schon gesagt hast, jede Woche artig in seine Raids, Inis etc. lässt sich den Kram den man braucht von anderen wegwürfeln und wenn man dann letztenendes das Objekt seiner Begierde in den Händen hält, dann weiss man, was man getan hat, um es zu bekommen.
Nun kommt der Spieler in PvP-Klamotten daher, lässt eventuell noch einen herablassenden Kommentar darüber ab, das man noch ein oder zwei blaue Gegenstände an hat, und man weiss genau: der hat für seinen Kram NICHT das durchmachen müssen wie ich. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, das das PvE eine Sache ist, durch die man sich durchquälen muss, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist toll, mitzuerleben, wie sich der Raid immer weiter verbessert, und man mit Leichtigkeit Begegnungen schafft die früher unmöglich erschienen.
Nur steht hinter dem PvP eine ganz andere Mentalität, nämlich der eher sportliche Wettstreit zwischen möglichst gleichwertig ausgerüsteten Gegnern, die feststellen wollen, wer der Bessere ist.
Das is nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen kann, aber es ist ein völlig anderes Spiel.
Warum kann man es nicht einfach so machen wie auf den Arenaservern, jeder bekommt einfach das Arenaequip seiner Wahl, und los gehts mit dem PvP, damit wäre dem Spielzweck viel besser gedient; einem kurzweiligen Wettkampf.
Und wenn sich ein PvP-Spieler mal nem Raid anschließt, weil er auch den Content genießen will werd ich den Teufel tun und mich drüber aufregen, aber es ist leider so, das viele Leute 70 werden, keinen Bock auf Inis haben, sich dann ihren kram zusammenleechen, und so alle "echten" PvEler um die Zeit bescheißen, die diese mit dem farmen ihres Equips zugebracht haben. Und da liegt der Gedanke, PvP-Items von Instanzen auszuschließen doch nicht wirklich fern, ungeachtet der Frage ob es jetzt gerecht sei oder Peng.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne auch viele, die "mal eben" die Jägerschultern geleecht haben, weil es vor MH kaum besseres gibt, aber das ist auch die Grenze. wenn einer Full S2, was einfach nicht das Gleiche wie Full Epic ist, vor mir steht, und meint er kann jetzt ohne weiteres jetzt nach MH oder BT mit, baut sich einfach ein innerer Widerstand auf, sei es gerecht oder nicht. Da ist es mir lieber wenn er Blau/Kara da steht und eigentlich laut dem ach so mächtigen Be.Imba gerade Schangenschrein schnuppern darf, ich wäre eher geneigt ihn mitzunehmen.

Damit will ich nichts rechtfertigen, aber an alle PvPler: Denkt auch mal an die Arbeit, die man in "echtes" PvE investiert!


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ui ein seriöser Thread zu einem selten behandelten Thema.
> 
> Und die fruchtbare und freundliche Diskussion beginnt bereits!
> 
> ...



*setzt sich zu Öhrchen und macht ne Tüte Popcorn auf*

Das ist wie bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten! Stäääändig Wiederholungen.......

Die Einen wollens nicht, 
die Anderen könnens nicht kapieren.....

*Popcornmampf*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Oktober 2008)

diese diskussion gab es schon zig mal und ich finds langsam echt langweilig
die die pve treiben meinen das die pvpler viel zu leicht an epics kommen und versuchen dann auf denen rumzuhacken
die pvpler lassen sich das nicht bieten weil sie für s3/s4 auch ziemlich hart gekämpft haben und motzen halt zurück
da keine der beiden "fraktionen" also komplett nachgeben will(ja manche geben anch manche aber nicht) gibt es immer bissl rumgezanke
das dafür extra ein neuer thread eröffnet werden muss ist mir schleierhaft
und ich würde gerne mal von buffed wissen wie viele solcher threads sie täglich closen müssen^^

und da das hier nix bringen wird ein /close plx plx


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



Jop genau so ist das!


----------



## thethinker (1. Oktober 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> die pvpler lassen sich das nicht bieten weil sie *für s3/s4* auch ziemlich hart gekämpft haben und motzen halt zurück


Ich würde auch einen S4-Schamanen mit in eine INze nehmen, aber keinen Heiler / Tank (lol) / anderen ddler weil die keinen Schaden machen + keinen Aggroreduce + eh alles besser können

Und es geht allgemein um die S2-Träger die meinen sie wären die besten, vor S3 und (komplett) S4-Trägern habe ich auch ein wenig respekt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *setzt sich zu Öhrchen und macht ne Tüte Popcorn auf*
> 
> Das ist wie bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten! Stäääändig Wiederholungen.......
> 
> ...



Ich hoff das Popcorn ist süß, das salzige ist eklig.
 *lehnt sich zurück*

Ich find der Verlauf spannend!

Angewärmt wurde die Diskussion mit der revolutionär neuen These alle Pvpler würde sich das Equipp leechen und dann auf dicke Hose machen.

Das brachte dann die Gegenseite in Wallung die zu der Erkenntnis kam, das auch die PvE ler gerne dicken Backen machen und kein Deut besser sind.

Der Niveaumesser zeigt gefühlte 2 Grad Celsius an und es steht 1:1


----------



## Hasal (1. Oktober 2008)

Grob überflogen kann ich nur sagen, dass der S2 Hass in erster LInie auf die Leute bezogen ist, die verlangen mit ihren Imba PvP Epixen in jede Instanz mitgehen zu können. PvP Equip ist teils einfach nicht gebräuchlich für PvE und sollte man daher nicht bei selbigen benutzen. 

PvP mag ich zwar nicht, hasse ich aber auch nicht. Ich wüsste nicht warum jemand PvP hassen sollte, lediglich die Leute, die denken mit S1 oder S2 gleich mitraiden zu können, sind verhasst. Auch bei mir!


----------



## thethinker (1. Oktober 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Grob überflogen kann ich nur sagen, dass der S2 Hass in erster LInie auf die Leute bezogen ist, die verlangen mit ihren Imba PvP Epixen in jede Instanz mitgehen zu können. PvP Equip ist teils einfach nicht gebräuchlich für PvE und sollte man daher nicht bei selbigen benutzen.
> 
> PvP mag ich zwar nicht, hasse ich aber auch nicht. Ich wüsste nicht warum jemand PvP hassen sollte, lediglich die Leute, die denken mit S1 oder S2 gleich mitraiden zu können, sind verhasst. Auch bei mir!


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (1. Oktober 2008)

Hetzjagd schrieb:


> Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.



Du bist genau so einer, warum euch viele hassen. Ui ich bin so imba ich hau T5 um...


----------



## N00blike (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich seh es immer wieder s2 bringt es nicht oder die spieler haben es einfach nicht drauf nachdem sie sich ihr pvp set erspeilt haben... klar gibts da ausnahmen aber sehr selten sehe ich mal nen pvp equipten über mir in ner ini...

letzte woche mal wieder in bota heroic... nen komplett s2 Warlock ich nen marken/t4 equipter mage... was kommt raus ich schlag den Wl mal eben um 400 dps beim boss kampf hm? und das gleiche ist mir auch fast immer mit anderen klassen die pvp equip tragen passiert!
Vorm bossfight recount resetet dann hauen die s2 leute alles raus schlagen mich auch im schaden aber nach einer minute wendet sich langsam das blatt und sie haben 0 chancen...

Ausserdem wird hier schon wieder t4 mit s2 verglichen! Vergleich es mit s1 dann wirste sehen was der unterschied ist!

mir ist es sowas von egal wer sich wo sein equip holt und in ner ini ist ein richtig guter dd ausreichend um 2 schlechtere zu kompensieren deswegen ists mir meist egal was sie für equip tragen aber raiden ist damit einfach nicht! (zumal man mit pvp equip mehr aggro zieht als ohne)


----------



## Myanda (1. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich bin PVP Spieler, warum? Weil ich keinen Bock hab auf immer gleiche Bosse nur um ein Kack Item zu bekommen.
Weil ich keinen Bock habe Gewehr bei Fuss zu stehen und mich dauernd an Termine zu halten.
Weil ich keine Lust habe DKP zu sammeln und mich um Items zu streiten.
Weil ich nach 10 mal immernoch nicht das Item hab, weil sich irgendjemand denk das er doch mal need macht etc.

Mein Priester hat S4, der Krieger S3 und der Schurke S2. 
Leechen is relativ, denn mit dem Priester und Krieger hab ich mir fast alles über Arena geholt, die non-Set Items über BGs.
Da es ständig neue Verbesserungen gibt. Also S1->S2->S3->S4 muss man auch mal die Gegner verbessern. Leute die Grade 70
geworden sind bekommen halt S1->S2 durch Ehre.
Dafür bekommt ein frischer 70er in einer PVE Gilde mal eben in ein paar Wochen komplettes Kara oder Gruul/Maggi Equip.
Weil da auch die Bosse einfacher fallen und man mit besseren Epix "Speedruns" macht. Is doch genauso nachgeworfen.
Auch die Marken. Im Prinzip ne gute Idee, aber nach 3 Wochen Kara etc. abgefarmt mal eben Imba Items.

Die ganze diskussion ist ziemlich schwach. Stützt sich viel auf Neid und Missgunst. 
Soll mal eine Priester mit nem dicken Tx Equip in ein BG oder Arena. Bekommt er auf die Fresse. Genau wie ein Priester im Sx Equip
weniger heilt und schneller oom geht. 

Mit WotLK geh ich dann auch mal wieder Instanzen, das macht ja auch Spass. Dann gibts nicht mehr so viele EpicPros und alle freuen sich. ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hoff das Popcorn ist süß, das salzige ist eklig.
> *lehnt sich zurück*
> 
> Ich find der Verlauf spannend!
> ...



Spannend währe wohl eher dem Gras bei wachsen zuzusehen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch klar das Manche mitgenommen werden aber nicht alle! Was wollen denn die Pvp'ler? Einen Freifahrtschein für alle die PvpKlamotten anhaben das sie mit in ne Ini genommen werden MÜSSEN?

So wie bei der Gleichberechtigung? Wenn zwei Spieler gleich gut sind ist der mit dem PvpEquip zu nehmen um zu verhindern das er benachteiligt wird??

*weiterPopcornmampft*


----------



## szene333 (1. Oktober 2008)

Bildet sich ein PVE-Equipter Spieler ein, in der Arena bestehen zu können?

Nein

Bildet sich ein PVP-Equipter Spieler ein, in SSC, FDS oder höher bestehen zu können?

Ja


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Spannend währe wohl eher dem Gras bei wachsen zuzusehen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nanana!!? du wirst dich doch nicht involvieren??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Angewärmt wurde die Diskussion mit der revolutionär neuen These alle Pvpler würde sich das Equipp leechen und dann auf dicke Hose machen.
> 
> Das brachte dann die Gegenseite in Wallung die zu der Erkenntnis kam, das auch die PvE ler gerne dicken Backen machen und kein Deut besser sind.
> 
> Der Niveaumesser zeigt gefühlte 2 Grad Celsius an und es steht 1:1




lol xD 

/sign


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

So wird halt schnell ,nennen wir es,"Grundequip" zusammengefarmt was allemal schneller geht als in ner Ini auf den jeweiligen Drop zu hoffen.Und mit S2 usw. dann wird dann halt heroic gegangen um Equip auszutauschen.So hab ichs gemacht.Sprich hab gear für PvP und PvE,und genügend Kleingeld fürs umskillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (1. Oktober 2008)

Achja, es ist ja nicht so, dass mit Absprache in Gilden bei Raids welche mit PvP Equip mitkommen bzw. wenn man mal eine Instanz mit PvP Equip geht. Wenn jemand gut ist, ist es bei einigen Situationen egal ob er T4 oder S1/S2 hat. Es geht nur, wie schon gesagt, um das Selbstverständliche mancher Menschen.


----------



## X-eln (1. Oktober 2008)

pve > pvp
blizz sollte einfach einführen das pvp items nicht mehr in raids getragen werden können und gut is!


----------



## Demonrazor (1. Oktober 2008)

Hetzjagd schrieb:


> Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.



Mal davon ab, deine Aussage wahrscheinlich einem Geistesblitz entsprang, der heute noch seines Gleichen sucht, sind es doch wirklich solche Leute wie du, die ich nicht mit zum Raiden nehme bzw. in die Gilde aufnehme...also, werde happy mit deinem S2 und gut ist.



X-eln schrieb:


> pve > pvp
> blizz sollte einfach einführen das pvp items nicht mehr in raids getragen werden können und gut is!



Und anders herum auch bitte.


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

Selbe gilt für PvEler im bg,danke,next one.


----------



## Shac (1. Oktober 2008)

Zugegeben ich renne mit S2 Brust und 3 S0 Items rum aber nur notdürftig weil S2 nicht wirklich der Bringer ist im PvE wie alle behaupten.
Alleine bei S1 hat man gesehen das das Set Items beinhaltet die schlechter als blaue PvE-Equiq ist und S2 nur etwas besser als der blaue Kram.
Ich arbeite gerade daran noch en paar PVE Epics zu bekommen(also T4 hauptsächlich) weil ich eher der PVE Spieler bin und die PVP items aus Zeitnot geholt habe. Aber andersrum können T6 Träger auch zu nem Frust werden wie mir en Kumpel berichtete der in warsong mit seinem T6 Bären wie en Panzer die flagge zur base brachte und die andere fraktion hilflos auf ihn eingeprügelt hatte.

PVP-equiq von PvE trennen würde ich jetzt nicht zustimmen aber die Konditionen wie Arenawertung wo gleich zu Beginn von woltk da ist sollte zumindest die beruhigen die meinen die Leute würden sich die S-Sets erfarmen.


----------



## Peter@buffed (1. Oktober 2008)

wer nur s2 hatt und in ne ini will da denkt man (und is auch oft so wie wieviel leute ich gesehen habe mit s2 nich vz und wenn überhaupt gesockelt nur mit seltenen steinen bzw grünen crap steinen oO)das es ein boon is und ka ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Oktober 2008)

> Es ist der blanke Neid. Weil Leute nicht ertragen können, dass andere schneller oder leichter an Items kommen als sie selbst.



Denk mal an die Leute, die 2-3 mal die Woche konsequent raiden gehen, und vielleicht erst nach der 3. , 4. oder 5. Woche ihren langerwarteten Loot bekommen.

Und anstelle hier rumzumimimien stell dir mal die Frage, warum so viele intelligente und nette Menschen (abgesehen von dir natürlich) PvPler nicht in Raids mitnehmen. 

Ich schildere es dir mal aus meiner Sicht, yo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du greifst dir deine tollen PvP-Epics ab und willst dann auch noch die Möglichkeit, anderen Leuten in PvE-Raids deren Epics wegzuwürfeln?
Find ich irgendwie dreißt. Kann es sein, dass du nicht genug Arsch hast, dir schön von Anfang an dein D3-, dann die etwas höheren Rüstungen aus Heroic und dann erst Karasachen zu erspielen? 

Ich gebs offen und ehrlich zu: Ich kann mit PvP nix anfangen. NULL! Es macht mir keinen Spaß. Nada. Aber ich hol mir auch nicht T6 und hau damit alle armen kleinen Schweine auf dem BG um. Andersrum scheints aber voll ok zu sein.

Also bei irgendeiner Fun-ach-wir-gehen-mal-ab-und-zu-in-Raids-Gilde kannst das bringen. Aber nicht in einer Raidgilde, die was erreichen will. Flames bitte per Privat Nachricht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (1. Oktober 2008)

pvp in wow?? wo??


----------



## Immondys (1. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja, die PVP Hasser sind jene Leute ohne Privatleben, die stundenlang auf geskriptete Mobs einschlagen und sich hinterher ganz toll finden. Die gehassten PvPler sind inzwischen zunehmend bei WAR und haben dort ihren Spass. Insofern an den Ersteller - Machs Licht im PvP aus und komm endlich zu WAR, der Rest ist auch schon da. An die Skriptbasher - viel Spass noch bei WoW und viel Spass mit T7 T8 und sonstigen.


----------



## mmm79 (1. Oktober 2008)

PvP equip eignet sich bei den meisten Klassen einfach net für Raids (das von dudus is glaub ganz gut)
beim Priester ist der Unterschied besonders groß, kaum +heal/spelldmg auf dem PvP equip dafür aber jede Menge hp und Abhärtung.

Die einzigen PvP teile die wirklich gut für PvE sind, sind die s4 Halskette mit haste (da nen +12 Spelldmg Stein rein, und das ding is richtig gut),
und die Waffen sind auch ganz ok.

Dafür kommst aber im PvE equip in der Arena net weit.

Ich bin zwar mehr für PvE und raide auch T6, hab aber auch schon einiges an PvP hinter mir (Arena hab ich inzwischen aufgegeben, aber bg geh ich hin und wieder noch ganz gern)


----------



## phamo (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage auch voll S2 (nicht geleeched!!), aber hab NULL Probleme, komme immer SSC/FDS mit, wenn man bisschen Skill, Sockel und VZ hat, is das kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es eben viele die ihre PvP Sachen leechen, was ich garnicht unterstütze....aber was solls, hilft ja nichts -.-



mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nanana!!? du wirst dich doch nicht involvieren??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich? *rotwerd* NIE! ich weiß nichtmal was inwoll.....invohl....involl was du meinst!^^

Meinst du in diesem Thread gibts mal neue Argumente?

*ColazumPopcornstell*


----------



## Demonrazor (1. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Leute, die 2-3 mal die Woche konsequent raiden gehen, und vielleicht erst nach der 3. , 4. oder 5. Woche ihren langerwarteten Loot bekommen.
> 
> Und anstelle hier rumzumimimien stell dir mal die Frage, warum so viele intelligente und nette Menschen (abgesehen von dir natürlich) PvPler nicht in Raids mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke. /bow 

Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## Immondys (1. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja, die PVP Hasser sind jene Leute ohne Privatleben, die stundenlang auf geskriptete Mobs einschlagen und sich hinterher ganz toll finden. Die gehassten PvPler sind inzwischen zunehmend bei WAR und haben dort ihren Spass. Insofern an den Ersteller - Machs Licht im PvP aus und komm endlich zu WAR, der Rest ist auch schon da. An die Skriptbasher - viel Spass noch bei WoW und viel Spass mit T7 T8 und sonstigen.


----------



## N00blike (1. Oktober 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> Zugegeben ich renne mit S2 Brust und 3 S0 Items rum aber nur notdürftig weil S2 nicht wirklich der Bringer ist im PvE wie alle behaupten.
> Alleine bei S1 hat man gesehen das das Set Items beinhaltet die schlechter als blaue PvE-Equiq ist und S2 nur etwas besser als der blaue Kram.
> Ich arbeite gerade daran noch en paar PVE Epics zu bekommen(also T4 hauptsächlich) weil ich eher der PVE Spieler bin und die PVP items aus Zeitnot geholt habe. Aber andersrum können T6 Träger auch zu nem Frust werden wie mir en Kumpel berichtete der in warsong mit seinem T6 Bären wie en Panzer die flagge zur base brachte und die andere fraktion hilflos auf ihn eingeprügelt hatte.
> 
> PVP-equiq von PvE trennen würde ich jetzt nicht zustimmen aber die Konditionen wie Arenawertung wo gleich zu Beginn von woltk da ist sollte zumindest die beruhigen die meinen die Leute würden sich die S-Sets erfarmen.




jo T6 kann schon einiges aufm bg Letzte mal auch mit meinem mage warsong gewesen und dann bin ich mit nem t6 prietser und nem t6 tank übers feld gerusht und keiner hat die beiden down bekommen und durch den guten schutz mich auch nicht einmal... ganz locker gewonnen...


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> diese diskussion gab es schon zig mal und ich finds langsam echt langweilig
> die die pve treiben meinen das die pvpler viel zu leicht an epics kommen und versuchen dann auf denen rumzuhacken
> die pvpler lassen sich das nicht bieten weil sie für s3/s4 auch ziemlich hart gekämpft haben und motzen halt zurück
> da keine der beiden "fraktionen" also komplett nachgeben will(ja manche geben anch manche aber nicht) gibt es immer bissl rumgezanke
> ...


hey is wie bei WAR! wie ordnung und zerstörung^^ erst moschen dann fragen^^


----------



## _Gringo_ (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben denen PvP einfach Spass macht!
Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die nicht jeden Tag 3 Stunden zum raiden haben!
Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!
Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die WoW als das begreifen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel!

Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach zu viel verlangt das zu verstehen.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ganz genau... einige glauben echt sie hätten es voll drauf wenn sie mit S2 sachen rumlaufen.
> 
> mfg Rin


Echt jetzt?

Ich mach' mir darüber mal en paar Gedanken. Allerdings kann es bi zu einer fundierten Antwort etwas dauern


Toastbrod schrieb:


> es geht ihnen doch nur um die relativ einfach zu bekommenen "Epixxxxe"


Genau, darum quälen sie sich auch über Wochen durch BGs und die Arena!


Krawurxus schrieb:


> ...Man geht ... jede Woche artig in seine Raids, Inis etc. lässt sich den Kram den man braucht von anderen wegwürfeln und wenn man dann letztenendes das Objekt seiner Begierde in den Händen hält, dann weiss man, was man getan hat, um es zu bekommen.
> Nun kommt der Spieler in PvP-Klamotten daher, lässt eventuell noch einen herablassenden Kommentar darüber ab, das man noch ein oder zwei blaue Gegenstände an hat, und man weiss genau: der hat für seinen Kram NICHT das durchmachen müssen wie ich.


Also kurz zusammengefasst: Neid!


Krawurxus schrieb:


> Warum kann man es nicht einfach so machen ...
> ...aber an alle PvPler: Denkt auch mal an die Arbeit, die man in "echtes" PvE investiert!


*WAAAHHH*
Warum kann man es nicht einfach so machen, wie es bisher ist?
Warum neiden einem PvEler (Achtung: Verallgemeinerung!) das - hart erkämpfte - PvP-Equip?
Warum nehmen Raidleiter/Gruppenkönige full-PvP-equipte Spieler mit und wundern sich hinterher wie Kuhscheiße auf's Dach kommt?
Warum meint eigentlich jeder Hansel er müsste das Thema zum 125. Mal in dieser Woche aufwärmen?
Warum riskier ich hier ne Sperre, nur weil wieder irgendwer... AAARRGHGHH

*nimmt brav seine Betablocker, setzt sich zum Ohrensammler und Scrätcher, bedient sich frech am Popcorn und harrt der Dinge die da kommen*


----------



## szene333 (1. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Die gehassten PvPler sind inzwischen zunehmend bei WAR und haben dort ihren Spass.




Und das ist auch gut soo


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



das sind keine pvp spieler...das sind leute die eigentlich pve machen wollen aber vorher vermeindlich gute epics farmen da man annimmt damit auch im pve gut zu sein.
die richtigen pvpler(so wie ich) gehen höchstens in instanzen weil sie gold brauchen


----------



## nengo (1. Oktober 2008)

thethinker schrieb:


> Also mir kommt kein Spieler mit PVP-KLamotten mit in die Inze / in den Raid - PVP soll auf dem BG bleiben und nicht nach PVE wandert, *das nervt!*
> 
> mfg
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt grad ein warum ich so denke, ein SUPERHEALER und ein SUPERHUNTER waren mit mir ein einer Gruppe, ich als Tank, Hunter klaut aggro, hunter stellt sich tot, priester kriegt die aggro, priester stellt sich auch tot *hust* natürlich ein wipe und dann folgt eine heiße Diskussion, eine hetzkampange gegen den Tank (mich) und schlussendlich landeten die beiden auf meine Igno und ich bin gegangen. P.S. das waren noch S1-Zeiten, als man den klump per Ehre bekam.



wie sollen diese spieler dann an pve sachen kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> Aber andersrum können T6 Träger auch zu nem Frust werden wie mir en Kumpel berichtete der in warsong mit seinem T6 Bären wie en Panzer die flagge zur base brachte und die andere fraktion hilflos auf ihn eingeprügelt hatte.


aha weißt scho das man während man die flagge hat netmal auf dem bärchen reiten darf... daher sinkt der wahrheitsgehalt dieses postes^^ na ja


----------



## _Gringo_ (1. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> wie sollen diese spieler dann an pve sachen kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die werden darin geboren XD


----------



## Zeaser (1. Oktober 2008)

Hetzjagd schrieb:


> Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.



Denn will ich mal sehen wie du mich aus den latschen hebst alter!! omg was nen billiger Beitrag deinerseits   nun ist meiner leider auch nicht besser aber ich musste unbedingt deine dumme ignoranz kommentieren...


Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!------geschrieben von Gringo

Naja ich meine nur mal so BTW eure scheiss PvP Sets sidn ein billiger Abklatsch unserer Pve sets was die optik angeht ihr möchtet nur einfach genauso so geilen style haben wie die t5 t6 raider aber ihr habt halt keinen skill dazu und denn bekommt ihr halt damit ihr nicht whined einfach ein umgepinseltes set von uns pvelern


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> aha weißt scho das man während man die flagge hat netmal auf dem bärchen reiten darf... daher sinkt der wahrheitsgehalt dieses postes^^ na ja



*hust* druide *hust*


----------



## Tidra-on (1. Oktober 2008)

Krawurxus schrieb:


> Also ich muss zuallererst sagen, ich bin auch einer der dem PvP-Spiel sehr Abgeneigten, und in gewissem Maße sollten die PvP Spieler nicht nur drauf pochen, das die Season-Sets, dem T-Sets ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen sind, sondern sich auch mal in die Rolle der PvE-Spieler hineinzuversetzen versuchen. Man geht, wie du schon gesagt hast, jede Woche artig in seine Raids, Inis etc. lässt sich den Kram den man braucht von anderen wegwürfeln und wenn man dann letztenendes das Objekt seiner Begierde in den Händen hält, dann weiss man, was man getan hat, um es zu bekommen.
> Nun kommt der Spieler in PvP-Klamotten daher, lässt eventuell noch einen herablassenden Kommentar darüber ab, das man noch ein oder zwei blaue Gegenstände an hat, und man weiss genau: der hat für seinen Kram NICHT das durchmachen müssen wie ich. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, das das PvE eine Sache ist, durch die man sich durchquälen muss, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist toll, mitzuerleben, wie sich der Raid immer weiter verbessert, und man mit Leichtigkeit Begegnungen schafft die früher unmöglich erschienen.
> Nur steht hinter dem PvP eine ganz andere Mentalität, nämlich der eher sportliche Wettstreit zwischen möglichst gleichwertig ausgerüsteten Gegnern, die feststellen wollen, wer der Bessere ist.
> Das is nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen kann, aber es ist ein völlig anderes Spiel.
> ...



/sign
Made my Day...besser hätt ichs nicht sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> jo T6 kann schon einiges aufm bg Letzte mal auch mit meinem mage warsong gewesen und dann bin ich mit nem t6 prietser und nem t6 tank übers feld gerusht und keiner hat die beiden down bekommen und durch den guten schutz mich auch nicht einmal... ganz locker gewonnen...



Soviel dazu, das die PvEler den PvPlern die Ini's verbieten wollen.^^


----------



## Yiraja (1. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch schon, die PvP-Set hasser sind die, welche selbst wochenlang raiden gehn für ihr T4 Kram und du gehst 2 Wochen in BG und hast schon alles um in T5 contet einzusteigen. Dann kommt noch hinzu das es möglich ist diese PvP Sets zu leechen, was eigentlich null arbeit ist außer online zu sein und sich am BG anzumelden.
> 
> Das nicht jeder sein S2 leecht ist mir klar, also mir zumindest wäre das zu doof mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen um dann Ehre und Marken zu bekommen.




genau es ist definitv zu leicht das pvp set zu bekommen leechen wie auch immer, und für die t-sets muss man halt jede menge zeit und mühe opfern^^
WEG! mit den S-Sets ausm Pve content ^^


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann die Leute verstehen die voll s2 leute nicht in ihrer grp haben wollen.
ich find es auch scheisse wenn einer nur mit pvp-sachen in die grp kommt. 
Man kann sich ja wohl ein bisschen zeit nehmen und auch mal pve equip sammeln Oo
ich hab auch ein pve equip (und zwar nicht so schlecht) und auch ein pvp equip aus
s3 und s4...naja s2 schultern ;( also bin ich eig auch gegen s2 leute in der grp^^

naja sry dass ich auch meinen mist dazugeben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg khorrn


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben denen PvP einfach Spass macht!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die nicht jeden Tag 3 Stunden zum raiden haben!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die WoW als das begreifen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel!
> ...



Vieleicht sind das aber genau die die sich mit S2 bei T6 Raids bewerben und dann rumjammern wenn sie nicht genommen werden?


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Warum kann man es nicht einfach so machen, wie es bisher ist?


Du siehst ja wohin das führt: Rumgeweine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hagriel schrieb:


> Warum neiden einem PvEler (Achtung: Verallgemeinerung!) das - hart erkämpfte - PvP-Equip?


Ziemlich gute Frage. Und hart erkämpft ist es auf jeden Fall.
Ich gehe lieber zig Abende raiden als mir (Achtung, ich spiele Allianz) in den BGs für eine Handvoll Ehre den Schlachtfeld-channel anzutun. Und nein, den stelle ich nicht aus. Dann wäre PvP-Equip erfarmen ja entspannend und man sollte sich das Equip ja erarbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hagriel schrieb:


> Warum nehmen Raidleiter/Gruppenkönige full-PvP-equipte Spieler mit und wundern sich hinterher wie Kuhscheiße auf's Dach kommt?


Sie wundern sich dann nicht wirklich - sie geben es nur vor. Die PvPler werden auch nur mitgenommen, damit der Raidleiter nachher was zum aufregen hat und die Schuld auf den PvP-Sündenbock schieben kann wenn was nicht klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hagriel schrieb:


> Warum meint eigentlich jeder Hansel er müsste das Thema zum 125. Mal in dieser Woche aufwärmen?


Weil jeder Hansel meint, daß seine Meinung ganz besonders wichtig ist. Und damit sein Beitrag sich nicht nur in einem anderen Thread einreiht unter vielen anderen, macht er halt einen neuen Thread auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hagriel schrieb:


> Warum riskier ich hier ne Sperre, nur weil wieder irgendwer... AAARRGHGHH


Weil Du mal wieder vergessen hast Deine Pillen zu nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh Haggie, da hast Du mich ins Schwitzen gebracht, aber ich hoffe ich konnte alle Fragen zufriedenstellend beantworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (1. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Leute, die 2-3 mal die Woche konsequent raiden gehen, und vielleicht erst nach der 3. , 4. oder 5. Woche ihren langerwarteten Loot bekommen.
> 
> Und anstelle hier rumzumimimien stell dir mal die Frage, warum so viele intelligente und nette Menschen (abgesehen von dir natürlich) PvPler nicht in Raids mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



auch hier /sign

Nochmal für alle: Nix Neid, es geht lediglich um das, über das die mie PvPler am meisten rumheulen. Balance. Und die stimmt einfach nicht zwischen beiden "Parteien".


----------



## Shamiden (1. Oktober 2008)

ich targ selber s2 da ich nicht sehr viel spieln kann aber ich hab trotzdem meinen spass meine freunde sind alle kara eq und ich bin der einzige echt pvp spieler in der mannschaft aber das ist mir egal 
klar ich bin machma neidisch auf die aber dann denk ich ir alt na und ? 
die brauchn ne week für ein teil ich 2-3 tage 
und das s2 bissl gemobt werden weiss ich auch in der gilde kommt das manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


shamiden


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hinterher tut es mir wieder leid, aber ich kann einfach nicht anders... *die Stimmen in meinem Kopf befehlen es mir*

DA! Als Raidleiter kann ich mich noch frei entscheiden, ob ich nen S*-Equipten K4ckn00b mit in meinen Raid nehme oder nicht.
Als PvPler muss ich damit leben, dass T*-Equipte b00ns auf MEINEM Schlachtfeld rumhampeln und kann sie nicht mal kicken!

JAWOLL! So ist das nämlich!

kkthxbye

Und ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Kathargo fallen muss!
Des Weiteren bin ich mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden!
Alle Allies sind Kinder, die nur in der Gruppe stark sind!
Horde gewinnt JEDES BG!

*sabber*
*Schaum vor'm Mund*

Wer hat das Popcorn?


----------



## Dekiela (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn S2 so ein PVE-Crap ist, warum beschweren sich dann alle, dass es so leicht zu bekommen ist?

ps: ich spiele selbst fast ausschließlich pvp und muss sagen, dass ich es jetzt auch nicht so einfach fand mein komplettes ehre equip zusammenzufarmen. Mit allen euipslots + steinchen + update von s1 zu s2 + nen bislle arena kam da schon ganz schoen was an ehre zusammen! Und ich als gelegenheits spieler hab dafuer nemenge zeit ( ca. 6 Monate) gebraucht!


----------



## sharly1 (1. Oktober 2008)

bin selber pvpler und sage einige teile von s1 t4 vergleich sind besser z.b. die handschuche hab ich lieber von s1 weil die mehr dmg output sorgen und leechen tuhen pro server nur 4!!! das hasse ich wenn pvp-spieler immer zum teufel gejagt werden war mal kara mit s2 die anderen t5,t6 und ich war 2ter hinter einen jäger die anderen haben mich deswegen auf ig genommen weil sie meinen das ich wow gehackt habe und die haben ein gm angeschrieben (der hat natürlich bewiesen das das nicht stimmt) und ich werde ie irgentwo mitgenommen also scheißt auf leute die flamen die können selber nix !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du siehst ja wohin das führt: Rumgeweine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bekommscht en keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach is noch popcorn da?


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ach is noch popcorn da?



Logo!^^

Aber erwarte nicht das es hier noch spannender wird!^^


----------



## Demonrazor (1. Oktober 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben denen PvP einfach Spass macht!



Ich geb zu, ist n Argument.



_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die nicht jeden Tag 3 Stunden zum raiden haben!



Hm, aber die Zeit (eventuell auch 3 Std/Tag, um sich die Ehre f. das S? zu erfarmen? Leuchtet mir nicht ein dieses Arfument.



_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!



Natürlich, ohne Frage, solche Spieler gibt es.



_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die WoW als das begreifen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel!



Das wird es immer bleiben.



_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach zu viel verlangt das zu verstehen.



Ist Betrachtungssache, welche Seite (PVE o. PVP) da Verständnisprobleme hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil Du mal wieder vergessen hast Deine Pillen zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja... die Pillen... huh...

Die scheinen mir in Ohrensammler's Popcorntüte gefallen zu sein...

(Machen wir das Beste aus diesem thread und quaseln bis zum [hoffentlich baldigen] close ein wenig OT)


----------



## Immondys (1. Oktober 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut soo



Find ich auch. WAR macht mir als PvPler mehr Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Ja... die Pillen... huh...
> 
> Die scheinen mir in Ohrensammler's Popcorntüte gefallen zu sein...
> 
> (Machen wir das Beste aus diesem thread und quaseln bis zum [hoffentlich baldigen] close ein wenig OT)


auja ich reporte mal ^^


----------



## Paxter (1. Oktober 2008)

ich würde keinen s2 equipten spieler mit in den t5 conten (oder sogar höher) mitnehmen.

wobei man ja den spielern nicht einmal einen vorwurf machen kann.leichter als über die bgs kommt man wirklich nicht an epics (ob diese dann was taugen ist ne andere frage).
blizz hat mit diesem gladi-teile für ehre unsinn schlicht und einfach voll ins klo gegriffen,aber letztendlich liegt es aber an jedem raid selber ob man spieler mit nicht pve tauglicher ausstattung mitnimmt.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

*GNARTZ*
Natürlich taugen die S*-Teile was... nämlich (mit Ausnahmen) für *P V P*!!11einsdrölfzig

NEIN! Man kommt NICHT Leicht an FULL-PvP-Equip (Set-teile, Non-Set-Teile, Trinket, Ringe, Steine...)
Und einen VORWURF kannst du denRAIDLEITERN machen, die full-PvP-Equipte Spieler mit in den Endraidcontest nehmen!

*ICH WILL MEINE PILLEEEEEeeeeenn*


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

*PopcornaufdieSeitestell*

Ok! Jetzt muß ich doch nochmal!

Ich mach ein Beispiel:

Ein Kfz-Mechaniker wird zur ner Hochzeit eingeladen! Er könnte jetzt im Blaumann auf die Hochzeit gehen oder im Anzug in der Werkstatt arbeiten! Warum tut er es nicht?

Wenn ihr diese Frage für euch beantwortet habt dann habt ihr auch die Lösung zu diesem Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *setzt sich zu Öhrchen und macht ne Tüte Popcorn auf*
> 
> Das ist wie bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten! Stäääändig Wiederholungen.......
> 
> ...



*mich dazu setz und kasten bier hinstell*

vielleicht kommt ja mal eine noch nie gezeigte szene.....


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> DA! Als Raidleiter kann ich mich noch frei entscheiden, ob ich nen S*-Equipten K4ckn00b mit in meinen Raid nehme oder nicht.
> Als PvPler muss ich damit leben, dass T*-Equipte b00ns auf MEINEM Schlachtfeld rumhampeln und kann sie nicht mal kicken!
> 
> JAWOLL! So ist das nämlich!


Das System ist genial, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute, die man mit in die Ini / den Raid nimmt kann man sich aussuchen.
-> Trotzdem wird immer wieder über sie gemeckert und die PvEler regen sich auf.

Die Leute, die grün equipped durchs BG sterben, mit denen muß sich der PvPler abfinden.
-> Wenn sich ein PvPler darüber aber aufregt, kriegt er direkt Gegenwind und wird niederdiskutiert.

Ich finde das herrlich absurd. Das ist genau nach meinem Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalimo (1. Oktober 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> Zugegeben ich renne mit S2 Brust und 3 S0 Items rum aber nur notdürftig weil S2 nicht wirklich der Bringer ist im PvE wie alle behaupten.
> Alleine bei S1 hat man gesehen das das Set Items beinhaltet die schlechter als blaue PvE-Equiq ist und S2 nur etwas besser als der blaue Kram.
> Ich arbeite gerade daran noch en paar PVE Epics zu bekommen(also T4 hauptsächlich) weil ich eher der PVE Spieler bin und die PVP items aus Zeitnot geholt habe. Aber andersrum können T6 Träger auch zu nem Frust werden wie mir en Kumpel berichtete der in warsong mit seinem T6 Bären wie en Panzer die flagge zur base brachte und die andere fraktion hilflos auf ihn eingeprügelt hatte.
> 
> PVP-equiq von PvE trennen würde ich jetzt nicht zustimmen aber die Konditionen wie Arenawertung wo gleich zu Beginn von woltk da ist sollte zumindest die beruhigen die meinen die Leute würden sich die S-Sets erfarmen.



Das kommt vlt davon weil er ein t6 tank ist crit immun und so und die ganzen pvpler keinen dmg machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein Ich hab vor 2 wochen mit nem Kumpel Arena angefangen und wir haben erst mächtig abgeloost kein wunder.. mussten uns ja erst einspieln und so aber Gestern haben wir uns auf ne 1540er wertung gespielt und Ich trage gerade ma S3 Hose,S2 Kopf weil ich da eben nix besseres hab..

PvP suckt gerade deshalb weil man es so leicht bekommt und da braucht keiner meinen ne blaue sachen sind besser... das stimmt nicht
Ich finds ganz ok wenn man sich s2 holt weil man eben nix besseres hat aber wenn man dann gleich verlangt in etwas schwereren inis mitgenomm zu werden statt dem mit full pve gear is sense.

ps: Wenn son Sxler meint er würde einen Txler fertig machen ist das kein wunder ich mein für was ist das PvP gear den ausgelegt ?! abh/stamina/crit puhh kA...

Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten ._. hatte es eilig als ausrede xD


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

Zeaser schrieb:


> Denn will ich mal sehen wie du mich aus den latschen hebst alter!! omg was nen billiger Beitrag deinerseits   nun ist meiner leider auch nicht besser aber ich musste unbedingt deine dumme ignoranz kommentieren...
> 
> 
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!------geschrieben von Gringo
> ...




Na,schlecht gefrühstückt oder brauchste n Taschentuch weil dir dein T5 nix bringt?So arrogante Leute wie dich hab ich gefressen!


----------



## Rasgaar (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir ists Wurscht was die Leute tragen und wie schnell sies bekommen haben....
Wenn ich eine Hero mache oder raiden gehe dann mach ich das aus Spass. Hauptsache die Leute wissen was sie tun müssen.
Da kann ein grün/blau equipter Heiler mit wenn ers packt und weiss was Magie bannen ist... 
von mir aus kann auch ein nackter Mage mit wenn er nur zwischen den Pyros mal entflucht... 

Mimimimimi du hast PVP equip an, dich nehmen wir nicht mit nach Kara...
Gott, ihr Spiesser... 

Also bis und mit ZA ist ja wirklich wurscht was man anhat...ob PVP oder PVE....
alles darüber ist ja der Raidleiter selber schuld wenn er PVPler mitnimmt...


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *PopcornaufdieSeitestell*
> Ok! Jetzt muß ich doch nochmal!
> ...
> Wenn ihr diese Frage für euch beantwortet habt dann habt ihr auch die Lösung zu diesem Thread!



*röchel*
Du erwartest doch nicht, das aufgrund deines Posts jetzt plötzlich nachgedacht wird, *bevor* man hier ne geistige Ejakulation ins Forum schießt, oder?

*sich heimlich das Popcorn mopst und nach den Pillen sucht*


----------



## Rheinman (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso glauben die Hasser von S2-Träger eigentlich, dass die immer denken, sie wären die größten, weil sie Epic ausgerüstet sind. Wie DOOF kann man eigentlich sein. Das stimmt nämlich gar nicht und er TE hat vollkommen recht. Ihr nervt.


----------



## derwaynezz (1. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> ...


Die pve hasser machen doch genau dass selbe...


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey... Pssstt...

Hier gibt's nen viel besseren thread im Forum mit viel tiefgründigerer und fundierterer Diskussionsgrundlage!!!

--> "zu wenig Brutalität und Sex in WoW?"


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Hey... Pssstt...
> 
> Hier gibt's nen viel besseren thread im Forum mit viel tiefgründigerer und fundierterer Diskussionsgrundlage!!!
> 
> --> "zu wenig Brutalität und Sex in WoW?"


Naja, zumindest hatten wir das Thema diese Woche noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> *röchel*
> Du erwartest doch nicht, das aufgrund deines Posts jetzt plötzlich nachgedacht wird, *bevor* man hier ne geistige Ejakulation ins Forum schießt, oder?
> 
> *sich heimlich das Popcorn mopst und nach den Pillen sucht*



*mitdenPillenvorHagrielrumwedeltumihmwiederdasPopcornzuklauen*

Naja gut ich hätte es vielleicht etwas weiter ausbauen sollen mit z.B.

- Der Mechaniker braucht ja keinen Blaumann UND einen Anzug! Es reicht doch wenn er eins für alles anzieht warum macht er das nicht?

Oder ich einfach das Beispiel weglasse und es direkt hinschreibe was ich ausdrücken will! Aber das würde ja auch 5 Antworten später untergehen und den nächsten Thread zu dem Thema nicht mehr zur Debatte stehen!

*HagrielsHändeerfolgreichvondenPillenabgewehrtundwiedermitdemPopcornabdampf*


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest hatten wir das Thema diese Woche noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh fu**... Jetzt kannst du dir schonmal ausmalen, womit wir uns in der nächsten Woche 125 Mal befassen müssen...


----------



## fabdiem (1. Oktober 2008)

-.- ihr habt doch alle nur langeweile

stellt euch vor:

in wotlk brauch man für JEDES pvp-set auch arena-wertung

so und jetz zum thema:

ihr seid intolerante menschen ...

gibt halt menschen die nicht den ganzen tag vor wow sitzen


und zu denen die meinen mit S2 sie wären besser

sagt denen doch einfach das sie nicht besser sind

und fertig ... sind ja nicht alle so ne


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



Lol die meisten blauen Sets können dem PvP Set nicht im geringsten das Wasser reichen. Ich habe lieber S2 als irgentwelchen blauen oder grünen Kram der nix taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich immer noch wieso die Leute, die pvp-items in inis verbieten wollen, nicht auch pve-items im ws oder arena verbieten wollten... 
Naja könnt ihr ja mal drüber nachdenken.

Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kenne das so:

Lust auf [Insert any random instance here] ?
Jo hab ich.
[Grp inv]
Hi usw.
Omg der ist blau und hat kaum Epixx!!!11einself
[Kick]
troz raidskillung und dementsprechendes, halt blaues equip.


dann gibts eben leute wie die:

Hi, Lust auf  [Insert any random instance here again]?
Jo gern.
[Grp inv]
Hi again usw.
Omg der hat ja full S2 so ein noob, macht eh kein dmg!!!11einself
[kick]



Könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden?

so far


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *mitdenPillenvorHagrielrumwedeltumihmwiederdasPopcornzuklauen*


*gibmirdiepillengibmirdiepillen*


Scrätcher schrieb:


> - Der Mechaniker braucht ja keinen Blaumann UND einen Anzug! Es reicht doch wenn er eins für alles anzieht warum macht er das nicht?


Ah... du meinst sowas, wie ein TS-Set? Und nach ein paar Monaten gibt's dann TS2? ... *grübel* TS2? *habsch scho inschtalliert!*


Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oder ich einfach das Beispiel weglasse und es direkt hinschreibe was ich ausdrücken will! Aber das würde ja auch 5 Antworten später untergehen und den nächsten Thread zu dem Thema nicht mehr zur Debatte stehen!


Du weisst doch, dass hier kaum jemand über den ersten Post hinweg liest...

Auge an Hirn, Auge an Hirn: neuen tread entdeckt....
(Sekunden später)
Auge an Hirn, *Auge an Hirn*: *neuen tread *entdeckt....
(Auge liest thread)
Hirn: *ZZZzzz*
Auge an Finger, Auge an Finger: schreibt was!!!
Finger an Auge: HÄ? (_deutsches Fragewort mit 2 Buchstaben_)
*Auge an Finger, Auge an Finger: s c h r e i b t   w a s ! ! !*
Finger an Auge: Ja was denn? Wir wollen jetzt nicht extra das Hirn wecken...
Auge an Finger: Ist doch Schei*egal.... macht es so wie immer... schreibt halt irgendwas....

2Bcontinued


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Oh fu**... Jetzt kannst du dir schonmal ausmalen, womit wir uns in der nächsten Woche 125 Mal befassen müssen...


ich freu mich drauf  oda auch nicht


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden?


Erinnerte mich jetzt irgendwie an den Witz mit den 2 Trollen und dem Gnom....
("Ey, Du hast keine Mütze auf", oder wie war der Spruch noch gleich?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> *
> Du weisst doch, dass hier kaum jemand über den ersten Post hinweg liest...
> 
> Auge an Hirn, Auge an Hirn: neuen tread entdeckt....
> ...



*aufBodenliegundtränenlach*

*willmitPillenumsichschmeiß*

muahahahaha bitte bitte! Fortsetzen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dem entnehme ich, daß Du die entsprechenden Threads verfolgt hast.
> 
> Dementsprechend solltest Du die 2. Frage doch beantworten können.
> 
> ...



/signed.

wenn du das so aufmerksam verfolgst, kannst dir den thread sparen...


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das so:
> 
> Lust auf [Insert any random instance here] ?
> Jo hab ich.
> ...




Ich erklär es mal für die "Imba PvEler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

Die PvP Sets sind dafür da um in kürzester Zeit so viel Dmg wie möglich zu fahren.

Die PvE Sets sind dafür da um auf ungefähr konstanten niveau den Dmg zu halten.

Fazit:

Mit den PvP Sets macht ihr mindestens wenn nicht sogar mehr Dmg als mit den PvE Set.
Jedoch werden ihr diesen nicht konstant halten können. Also Talfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Mit den PvP Sets macht ihr mindestens wenn nicht sogar mehr Dmg als mit den PvE Set.
> Jedoch werden ihr diesen nicht konstant halten können. Also Talfahrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm.. *überleg* Nein.


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm.. *überleg* Nein.


 Wie Nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine Antwort ist mir zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber genauso begründet wie deine These!


----------



## Nehar (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-





woah bei solchen comments enrage ich :E Jeder, wirklich JEDER, denkt das alle S2 Spieler sich S2 geleecht haben. Das es da wirklich Leute gibt die, wie preBC, einfach aktiv in den BG's mitgemischt haben wird komplett ignoriert. Es ist so abartig. Ich hab über 2 Wochen gebraucht (einfach weil ich noch Sachen neben WoW zu tun habe) um mir dieses Set zu farmen und war am Ende ein stück "froh" oder sonstwas. Aber das darf man nicht sein. Denn es ist ja GARKEINE Leistung. Leute hingegen die ein paar beschissene T4 teile haben, die sind ok. 
Wir PvP'ler könnten genau so Raiden, nur einige (mich z.B.) langweillt PvE einfach nur. Andere wollen nicht so abhängig sein und sich extra Termine machen für WoW ("Montag? Kann ned, hab Raid!") und wieder andere suchen einfach den Wettkampf zu anderen Spielern. Ob man das jetzt in der Arena macht oder aber im BG ist doch erstmal egal. 


Und jetzt kommen wieder die PvE Leute und sagen "ja aber die S2 l2p l0ws wollen dann immer mit insis" - Ja und? Deppen gibt es überall, allerdings wissen auch viele das sie mit s2 nicht weiter als Kara/Gruul/Maggi und raiden dementsprechend nur da. 

Noch schlimmer sind diese Idioten ausm PvE Content die denken weil sie iwelche T6 Teile haben sollte man PvP aus WoW streichen, nur weil es ihnen kein Spaß macht oder sie es nicht können. Und dann diese Argumentation.... "Wenn ihr PvP wollt dann spielt WAR, WoW ist ein PvE Spiel". Was habt ihr eigentlich für komplexe Leute?! Wurde euch im Sandkasten immer das Spielzeug weggenommen und ihr seit jetzt euer Leben lang frustriert? Die Contents können doch Wunderbar nebeneinander laufen. Die Abhärtung machts möglich und Content ist da.


So, flamet mich wegen Rechtschreibungen, weil ich "l2p" soll, nap bin und flame


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Nehar? Willste auch paar von meinen Betablockern?
Lass sie... ich würd ja noch James Dean zitieren... der war's doch, der da einst sagte: Lass' sie, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie reden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage für den Thread ist aber auch doof gestellt... ich hasse kein PvP, aber dieses Equip, dass man dafür bekommt, macht einfach den ehrlichen Spielern jeden Anreiz kaputt. Wofür bitte stundenlanges Raiden und gewipe an einem Boss, nur weil einer nen Stellungsfehler hat, wenn ich die Scheisse im BG hintergeworfen bekomm für ein wenig hin und her Gelaufe und auf immer die selben Leute einzukloppen, die sowieso nur 1vs1 ausgeglichene Verhältnisse simulieren? Sry, aber PvP-Sets machen das Spielprinzip von WoW kaputt. Es heisst nicht umsonst MMO, MASSIV MULTIPLAYER Online, Gruppenspiel in Perfektion wird belohnt. PvP macht jeder alleine, da kann ich auch gleich wieder Diablo II spielen oder Counterstrike 1v1. Und dafür dann auch noch belohnt zu werden grenzt an Idiotie. Warum sich die Leute in WoW nur noch beleidigen? PvP ist der Grund. Wer gegen andere spielt, der bekommt halt schnell Hass. Ist zwar nicht Thema, aber manche sind um eine Erklärung für ungeklärte Fragen reicher.


----------



## Overbreaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> woah bei solchen comments enrage ich :E Jeder, wirklich JEDER, denkt das alle S2 Spieler sich S2 geleecht haben. Das es da wirklich Leute gibt die, wie preBC, einfach aktiv in den BG's mitgemischt haben wird komplett ignoriert. Es ist so abartig. Ich hab über 2 Wochen gebraucht (einfach weil ich noch Sachen neben WoW zu tun habe) um mir dieses Set zu farmen und war am Ende ein stück "froh" oder sonstwas. Aber das darf man nicht sein. Denn es ist ja GARKEINE Leistung. Leute hingegen die ein paar beschissene T4 teile haben, die sind ok.
> Wir PvP'ler könnten genau so Raiden, nur einige (mich z.B.) langweillt PvE einfach nur. Andere wollen nicht so abhängig sein und sich extra Termine machen für WoW ("Montag? Kann ned, hab Raid!") und wieder andere suchen einfach den Wettkampf zu anderen Spielern. Ob man das jetzt in der Arena macht oder aber im BG ist doch erstmal egal.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Rechtschreibfehler gefunden. Naja gut wenn man von der Groß- und Kleinschreibung absieht...aber da drücken wir doch mal ein Auge zu --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--

*hust* *über Thema nachdenk*
Die Leute die meinen PvP wäre überflüssig scheinen oft von PvPlern besiegt zu werden weil sie kein Plan von PvP haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Wie Nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zum einen war Deine These zu allgemein gehalten, zum anderen ist sie halt einfach so wie sie dort steht nicht richtig.

Nehmen wir mal einen Magier - Dank Pots, Managems und Hervorrufung (und vielleicht noch einem Shadow in der Gruppe) wird er in einem Bossfight in Kara (nur ein Beispiel) kaum oom gehen - egal ob T4 oder S1/S2.

Das Set gibt ihm aber keine unglaublichen, übergnomischen Burst-Fähigkeiten. Laut Deiner These müßte der S2-Magier ja nun am Anfang des Kampfes den T4-Magier weit hinter sich lassen und dann langsam aber stetig zurückfallen.
Ist aber nicht so.
Der T4-Magier wird konstant seinen Schaden auf den Boss bringen.
Der S2-Magier wird ebenfalls recht konstant weniger Schaden auf den Boss bringen.
Das liegt einfach am fehlenden Hit. 
Wenn der Boss keinen AoE macht, dann ist die ganze schöne Ausdauer der PvP-Teile nutzlos im PvE.
Von der Abhärtung fangen wir mal gar nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist... eigentlich wollte ich mich doch gar nicht ernsthaft an der Diskussion beteiligen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (1. Oktober 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Es heisst nicht umsonst MMO, MASSIV MULTIPLAYER Online




zomfg. Sogar Tetris Online ist ein Multiplayer Spiel du Englisch Held. "Multiplayer" = "Mehrspieler" zu Deutsch. Das ganze ist das Pendant zu "Singleplayer" = "Einzelspieler". Single Player Games (folgend SPG's) sind meistens Offline Spiele wie Zelda. MPG's hingegen sind öfters Online, mit einer Lan Funktion ausgestattet oder können zu zweit an einem Monitor gespielt werden (Fifa z.B.). Du siehst: Multiplayer bedeutet nur das mehr als ein Spieler da ist. Nichts mit Gruppen oder dem Osterhasen


@Overbreaker: Großzügig, danke (:


@Dalmus: Das S2/S3/S4 nicht für größere Instanzen als Kara/Gruul/Maggi geignet ist, ist denke ich klar und brauch somit erst garnicht Diskutiert werden. Genauso wie ein T6 Typ in der Arena untergeht, geht ein S4 Typ nunmal auch bei Illidan unter.


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ich erklär es mal für die "Imba PvEler"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz!!

PvP Sets sind in erster Linie auf Ausdauer und Abhärtung ausgelegt........dann kommt irgendwann mal der Dmg
PvE Sets in erster Linie auf Hit und Dmg (bei Heilern auf Wille und Mana)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (1. Oktober 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben denen PvP einfach Spass macht!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die nicht jeden Tag 3 Stunden zum raiden haben!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die WoW als das begreifen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel!
> ...



/sign


----------



## Redday (1. Oktober 2008)

pvp-hasser sind leute, die wow lieben.
sich stundenlang gegenseitig aufs maul haun hat nix mit wow, der story, der atmo usw. zu tun.

und weißt du, warum es in wow dennoch pvp gibt? weil das für blizz kein spiel, sondern ein geschäft ist. und mit den pvp inhalten können sie leute halten, denen am spiel nichts liegt sondern sich nur in die fresse hauen wollen, und sonst zu anderen games abwandern würden.

ach würden sie das nur tun ...


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Die Leute die meinen PvP wäre überflüssig scheinen oft von PvPlern besiegt zu werden weil sie kein Plan von PvP haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und die Leute, die sagen, PvE ist scheisse, sind oft die Leute, die in Instanzen als Tank dem Healer lila Stoffhosen wegwürfeln, weil er selbst nur blau trägt und bei 50% der Serverbevölkerung eh schon auf Igno stehen, weil sie lieber Leute und deren Eltern beleidigen als wenigstens einmal in einer Gruppe zu spielen und dann jammern, warum sie keiner in die Daily Heroic Inis mitnimmt.

So eine doofe Bemerkung....

Und ja, ich weiss, dass du nicht gesagt hast, PvE ist scheisse.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Oktober 2008)

Auf so Leute hör ich gar nicht erst. Da ist jede Disskusionm für'n Arsch.
Mein Warritwink hat auch S2/S3 und dadurch bekomm ich wesentlich bessere Werte als mit dem T4!
Wieso soll ich da noch in kara, Grull oder Maggi herumgammeln, wenn ich damit locker T5 Content raiden kann?!
Wie der TE gesagt hat, ich denke, das ist blanker neid. Aber ich habe mit dem S2 mehr +Hit, als mit dem Krieger T4. 
Und wie sie dann immer mit ihrem ''Kiddsy-Kommentar' kommen müssen. 
So Leute würd ich eher unter die Kategorie Kinder einteilen. Kein Plan von was sie reden, aber das Maul weit aufreissen.
Wie gesagt, mit so Leuten streit ich gar nicht erst rum, dafür ist mir die Zeit zuschade.

Als man S2 noch durch Arenawertungerfarmen musste, sagte kein Schwein etwas und jetzt wo man es für Ehre bekommt, weinen sie in der Gegend herum.

*verteilt Keckse*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

jeder einzelne kann für sich selbst entscheiden ob er nun pvp-equip sammelt oder raiden geht..... der faktor zeit spielt dabei auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle.....

im pvp kannst du auch als gelegenheitsspieler was erreichen....etwas arena, ein wenig bg..... hat man gerade lust, spielt man und trotzdem ist ne 1800er wertung drinn....

um im pve etwas erreichen zu können bist du gezwungen dich an raidzeiten zu halten....es macht keinen spass wenn das spiel zu einem "muss" wird..... deine persönliche freiheit nimmt ab....

viele vollnerds haben was gegen pvp-ler weil sie für ihre pve-epics 40h in der woche zucken müssen....pvp-ler können sich ihre zeit einteilen und kommen trotzdem an ihr equip.

fazit: pve ist was für vielzocker.....pvp für wenigzocker.....leben und leben lassen......


----------



## bane1 (1. Oktober 2008)

aaaallllllssssoooo ich selbst trage t6 und bin normalerweise net an solchn diskussionen zugange aber langsam gehts mir richtiq aufn sack in meiner gilde nehmen wir keine pvp equiptn mit liegt aber vielleicht daran das wir sw gehn und man da mit pvp equipt aufgeschmizzn is weil die werte einfach net stimmen auf s3 s4 is zu wenig hit was bringt dir der ganze crit wenn du noch netma triffs. was t4 s2 angeht da issed im prinzip egal ich mein da fehlt dir auch hit gut aber das sind low inis da zählt das noch net so was die t5 inis angeht kein ding da kann man auch noch s3/s4 equipte mitnehmen aber da is s2/s1 schon halbwegs verbotn. die werte ausm pvp stimmen einfach net fürs pve....

und achja hört doch endlich ma auf mit mimimi es nervt nur noch


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> pvp-hasser sind leute, die wow lieben.
> sich stundenlang gegenseitig aufs maul haun hat nix mit wow, der story, der atmo usw. zu tun.
> 
> und weißt du, warum es in wow dennoch pvp gibt? weil das für blizz kein spiel, sondern ein geschäft ist. und mit den pvp inhalten können sie leute halten, denen am spiel nichts liegt sondern sich nur in die fresse hauen wollen, und sonst zu anderen games abwandern würden.
> ...



Für mich ist PVE ---> WOW
PVP ist nur ein netter Zeitvertreib und abwechslung zwischen den Raids


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> ... macht einfach den ehrlichen Spielern jeden Anreiz kaputt...


ICH BIN UNEHRLICH?
also jetzt reicht's.... 
lesen --> DENKEN --> schreiben !!!



MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wofür bitte stundenlanges Raiden und gewipe an einem Boss, nur weil einer nen Stellungsfehler hat, wenn ich die Scheisse im BG hintergeworfen bekomm für ein wenig hin und her Gelaufe und auf immer die selben Leute einzukloppen...


Du findest es also anspruchsvoller, wochenlang an einem Boss zu rumzumachen, der JEDES MAL, die *selben* Angriffe, in der *selben *Reihenfolge startet, so, dass man schon im chat lesen kann: Enrage in XY sec. ? Echt?
Also ich finde es da schon spannender, wenn man 5 mal hintereinander auf fden selben Gegner trifft und er 5 mal A N D E R S reagiert!


MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sry, aber PvP-Sets machen das Spielprinzip von WoW kaputt.


was ist denn das _Spielprinzip_ von WoW?


MadRedCap schrieb:


> Es heisst nicht umsonst MMO, MASSIV MULTIPLAYER Online, Gruppenspiel in Perfektion wird belohnt. PvP macht jeder alleine...


yip, deswegen renn ich in WS auch immer aleine rum, hol' die Flag, deff unsere, heile mich, kill den gegnerischen Flaggenträger.... MUMPITZ!


MadRedCap schrieb:


> da kann ich auch gleich wieder Diablo II spielen oder Counterstrike 1v1.


ja, bitte...


MadRedCap schrieb:


> Und dafür dann auch noch belohnt zu werden grenzt an Idiotie. Warum sich die Leute in WoW nur noch beleidigen? PvP ist der Grund. Wer gegen andere spielt, der bekommt halt schnell Hass. Ist zwar nicht Thema, aber manche sind um eine Erklärung für ungeklärte Fragen reicher.


Ja, und wer CS spielt tötet und wer Rap hört ist ein Gangsta und in der Allianz spielen nur Kinder und WAAAAAAarrrgghhhnartz!!!!


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> jeder einzelne kann für sich selbst entscheiden ob er nun pvp-equip sammelt oder raiden geht..... der faktor zeit spielt dabei auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle.....
> 
> im pvp kannst du auch als gelegenheitsspieler was erreichen....etwas arena, ein wenig bg..... hat man gerade lust, spielt man und trotzdem ist ne 1800er wertung drinn....
> 
> ...



Und genau darunter leidet die PVE Welt!
Warum noch raiden gehen wenn ichs wo anders in den Popo geschoben bekommen.

Oder wie haben die Imba Raids wie Death & Texas gesagt: Heutzutage ist es unmöglich Spieler mit Skill zu finden. Und so geht es leider zur Zeit den meisten Raids.

PvP macht WOW kaputt!!!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt och einen ander der Klatsche! xD
Ein einziger mimimi Thread und etwa 95% der Kommentare ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
T4 hat mehr Hit als S2, dann guckt euch nochmals die Kriegersets an. oO
So kein Plan was ihr rauslasst.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Oder wie haben die Imba Raids wie Death & Texas gesagt: Heutzutage ist es unmöglich Spieler mit Skill zu finden. Und so geht es leider zur Zeit den meisten Raids.


<klugscheissmodus>
Die Jungs heissen nicht Death & Texas, sondern Death & Taxes.
Gleiche Buchstaben, andere Reihenfolge und anderer Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


</klugscheissmodus>


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> und die leute mit t4 sind alle kings ????



Die mussten wenigsten mehr machen als nen Bot neben einem Film laufen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und das ist nunmal der Knackpunkt die viele anpisst.
Dadurch das man "Nurnoch Ehre" braucht um an richtig schmucke Item's zu kommen, nimmt das Boten überhand.
Ich hatte schon BG's ca 20 Stück in folge wo ÜBER DIE HÄLFTE Afk Bot's waren die dusselig vor Bäume gerannt sind oder immer im Kreis.
Sorry aber das frisst einen an.

Ich habe selber eine Zeit lang PVP Betrieben , auch Arena, und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich froh bin wieder in einer PVE Gilde zu sein.
Gegen PVP Spieler die sich das ganze verdient haben habe ich absolut nichts. 
Diese nehme ich sogar gerne mal in Instanzen mit.
Aber solche 0815 "Ich stell mich jetzt mit meinem Bot in's BG , weil keine Lust selber zu spielen" Flaschen könnt ich in den Hintern beissen.

Hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden wieso momentan viele so pissig auf PVP`ler zu sprechen sind.


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Grrr heute schon der zweite doppel post -.- Was los heute?


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> T4 hat mehr Hit als S2, dann guckt euch nochmals die Kriegersets an. oO
> So kein Plan was ihr rauslasst.


Hm, gerade getan.
S2: 42 Trefferwertung (S1 sogar nur 24)
T4: 45 Trefferwertung

Du meintest doch sicherlich das Offensiv-Set, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Oktober 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Die mussten wenigsten mehr machen als nen Bot neben einem Film laufen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"blizzard störts nich" nachdem se in nem prozess mal 6 mille von bot herstellern bekommen haben in dem vorwand die werden schneller 70 und kündigen schneller hach wen wow so einfach funktionieren würde^^ find schon geil mit sowas vor gericht 6 mille abzugreifen mit dem sucht spiel^^
und zur frage
Wen du nachts vor deinem Pc sitzt in deinem bg stehst und niemanden erwartest und du plötzlich eine kleine mädchen stimme auf der straße hörst "laallalallaa" und diese immer näher kommt renn um dein leben das ist ein erkennungszeichen der pvp hasser dann noch tiefer nebel die luft im raum wird kälter und du hörst quietschende fenster dann ist alles zu spät dann stehen wir schon hinter dir und bäm wars das buahahaha


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Und genau darunter leidet die PVE Welt!
> Warum noch raiden gehen wenn ichs wo anders in den Popo geschoben bekommen.
> 
> Oder wie haben die Imba Raids wie Death & Texas gesagt: Heutzutage ist es unmöglich Spieler mit Skill zu finden. Und so geht es leider zur Zeit den meisten Raids.
> ...



wow leidet darunter dass es leute gibt die keine zeit oder lust haben jeden tag 8 stunden zu zocken?....leute denen ihr leben mehr wert ist als ein game machen wow kaputt?.....aha.....

was hat das ganze mit skill zu tun?......ich würde mal behaupten dass man für voll s4 einiges an skill benötigt....und für kara, gruul, maggi, ssc, tk, mh und bt braucht man keinen skill.....die encounter machen immer die gleichen moves in gleicher reihenfolge......


----------



## LordKazzak (1. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

T5 Druiden Tank Handschuhe ............................S4  Druiden Tank Handschuhe

514 Rüstung.....................................................368 Rüstung
35 Stärke.........................................................35 Stärke
40 Ausdauer ....................................................48 Ausdauer
(18 Imtelligenz)...............................................(25 Intelligenz)                           
27 Beweglichkeit..............................................36 Beweglichkeit
 .................................................................... Erhöht Trefferwertung um 13.
...................................................................... Erhöht Eure Abhärtungswertung um 22.


S4 hat nur 146 rüstung weniger aber dafür 8 Ausdauer, 9 Beweglichkeit, 13 Trefferwertung und 22 Abhärtungswertung mehr.


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wow leidet darunter dass es leute gibt die keine zeit oder lust haben jeden tag 8 stunden zu zocken?....leute denen ihr leben mehr wert ist als ein game machen wow kaputt?.....aha.....
> 
> was hat das ganze mit skill zu tun?......ich würde mal behaupten dass man für voll s4 einiges an skill benötigt....und für kara, gruul, maggi, ssc, tk, mh und bt braucht man keinen skill.....die encounter machen immer die gleichen moves in gleicher reihenfolge......



1. Solln sie doch was anderes spielen. Vor Bc kam man nur mit einer menge Zeitaufwand an Epics...... Die guten alten Zeiten

2. Die wenigsten haben S4 voll, wenn du den ganzen Mist hier gelesen hättest wusstest du das es mitlerweile ums S2 geht

3. 80% aller WOW Spieler sind zu blöd auf Komando von A nach B zu laufen. Kannst du es?

4. Fürs PvP braucht man keinen Skill.... nur Equip


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

LordKazzak schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Vergleich:
> 
> T5 Druiden Tank Handschuhe ............................S4  Druiden Tank Handschuhe
> 
> ...



 Du musst ja auch T5 mit S2 vergleichen und nicht gleich S4 nehmen


----------



## Nehar (1. Oktober 2008)

oO? Wieso "muss" er? Und wieso geht ihr eigentlich immernoch davon aus das S4 Leute BT Raiden wollen? 


Wieso können die die PvP machen nicht einfach PvP machen und die PvE'ler PvE machen. Ich sehe das verdammte Problem nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

ohne die pvp-sets hätten gelegenheitsspieler keine chance mehr gegen die vollnerds......die letzteren sind es doch die sich darüber aufregen dass sie mit t6 keine chance gegen nen s2er haben.....naja, pech für euch würde ich mal sagen....

so wie es ist finde ich es gut......leute die wenig zocken entrichten den gleichen monatlichen betrag an blizzard wie ihr (warscheinlich noch mehr da sie idr kein abo haben)....deswegen muss für uns auch was getan werden.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch T5 mit S2 vergleichen und nicht gleich S4 nehmen


Zum einen das und zum anderen: Es hat doch bestimmt einen Grund, daß Du Dir explizit nur die Handschuhe rausgesucht hast, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1. Solln sie doch was anderes spielen. Vor Bc kam man nur mit einer menge Zeitaufwand an Epics...... Die guten alten Zeiten



aha....ok, dann weiß ich ja was ich von dir zu halten habe......gibt leider viel zu viele von deiner sorte


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> oO? Wieso "muss" er? Und wieso geht ihr eigentlich immernoch davon aus das S4 Leute BT Raiden wollen?



Bessere Frage:
oO? Wieso "muss" er? Und wieso geht ihr eigentlich immernoch davon aus das S2 Leute BT Raiden wollen? 

Antwort: 
weils numal so ist!!


Is doch mir sowas von egal was du von mir halten sollst....kenn ich dich?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, gerade getan.
> S2: 42 Trefferwertung (S1 sogar nur 24)
> T4: 45 Trefferwertung
> 
> ...



Ja ne vom S1 redet ja uach niemand. Das Teil ist echt grad mal für Kara zu gebrauchen, aber S2 und T4 haben beinahe gleichviel +Hit (Ui, 3 unterschied xD), dafür hat es mehr Krit. 
Also bitte, mir muss niemand versuchen zu erklären das Warri T4 seie besser als das S2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mir eh schnuppe, geht mich ja nix mehr an.


----------



## Itarus (1. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Wochen mit nem Hunter PvP gemacht [...]



Das reicht leider schon aus, um hier i m Forum richtig pöse geflamt zu werden!

S2 ist natürlich leichter zu bekommen, und deshalb gibt es viele Spieler, die dieses Set nur tragen, weil sie im Bg Ehre leechen (Oder sie einfach nix drufhaben).

Es gibt aber mindestens genau so viele Spieler, welche S2 tragen und trotzdem über dem Niveau von T4 Leuten sind, da sie ihre Klasse zu spielen wissen.
Also bitte betrachtet das Individuum (Für geistige Einzeller: Nich alle über einen Kamm scheren).


----------



## Elegost (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



jap so sehe ich das auch , auserdem verstehe ich auch nicht warum diese leute wirklich mit s2 raiden wollen , sollen sie doch bitte bei pvp bleiben.


----------



## Gott92 (1. Oktober 2008)

die pvp hasser sind eindeutig die schurken, die pre bc t2 equipt waren xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> jap so sehe ich das auch , auserdem verstehe ich auch nicht warum diese leute wirklich mit s2 raiden wollen , sollen sie doch bitte bei pvp bleiben.



es bleibt doch jeder gruppe selbst überlassen ob sie einen pvp-ler mitnimmt oder nicht......ihr müsst sie ja nicht mitnehmen....also regt euch net auf und lasst die leute einfach in ruhe


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> die pvp hasser sind eindeutig die schurken, die pre bc t2 equipt waren xD



Bin krieger und hasse das PvP auch. Bin ch jetzt was besonderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> es bleibt doch jeder gruppe selbst überlassen ob sie einen pvp-ler mitnimmt oder nicht......ihr müsst sie ja nicht mitnehmen....also regt euch net auf und lasst die leute einfach in ruhe



Es geht ja darum wie die Typen abgehen wenn man sie nicht mitnimmt. Die meisten drehen völlig am Rad und endet meistens damit das man sich beleidigen lassen muß.


----------



## Gott92 (1. Oktober 2008)

als krieger hasst man pvp grundsätzlich, es sei denn du hast gutes gear^^

aber ja =)


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wie manche hier versuchen die Sache klar zu stellen und zu erklären wieso sie so denken ,und sobald man da nixmehr zu nörgeln hat wird der nächste post auseinander genommen .

Wie schon erwähnt haben die meisten nichts gegen PVP`ler die es sich VERDIENT haben das Set zu tragen (sprich sie haben sich das erspielt).
Nur sind die meisten momentan Bot's weil Spieler XY keine Lust hat seinen Twink zu equipen.
Und das es die Ehre Set's, die nebenbei nichtmal schlecht sind, für nichtmal halben Aufwand gibt, könnt ihr nicht leugnen.


----------



## Suki2000 (1. Oktober 2008)

Krawurxus schrieb:


> Also ich muss zuallererst sagen, ich bin auch einer der dem PvP-Spiel sehr Abgeneigten, und in gewissem Maße sollten die PvP Spieler nicht nur drauf pochen, das die Season-Sets, dem T-Sets ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen sind, sondern sich auch mal in die Rolle der PvE-Spieler hineinzuversetzen versuchen. Man geht, wie du schon gesagt hast, jede Woche artig in seine Raids, Inis etc. lässt sich den Kram den man braucht von anderen wegwürfeln und wenn man dann letztenendes das Objekt seiner Begierde in den Händen hält, dann weiss man, was man getan hat, um es zu bekommen.
> Nun kommt der Spieler in PvP-Klamotten daher, lässt eventuell noch einen herablassenden Kommentar darüber ab, das man noch ein oder zwei blaue Gegenstände an hat, und man weiss genau: der hat für seinen Kram NICHT das durchmachen müssen wie ich. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, das das PvE eine Sache ist, durch die man sich durchquälen muss, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist toll, mitzuerleben, wie sich der Raid immer weiter verbessert, und man mit Leichtigkeit Begegnungen schafft die früher unmöglich erschienen.
> Nur steht hinter dem PvP eine ganz andere Mentalität, nämlich der eher sportliche Wettstreit zwischen möglichst gleichwertig ausgerüsteten Gegnern, die feststellen wollen, wer der Bessere ist.
> Das is nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen kann, aber es ist ein völlig anderes Spiel.
> ...




Du sagst es^^

Ich hab zb eine Holy Pala rein für PVE(naja ok da ich bis jetzt kein guten healkolben hab hol ich mir denn von s2^^)
und nen reinen PvP Char wo ich gern auch mal raiden gehe(nur wenn kein heal benötigt wird ;P). Mal so zu sehn wird es mit WOLTK eh geändert halbwegs. Was ich sagen will ist meckert net  rum es wird immer so sein das es so IMBA möchtegern Roxxor Kiddys geben wird dei meinen sie seien es weil sie T6 bzw S3/S$ ham im duell dann zu einen meinen "Noob" nur weil du sie mit dein EQ net runter bekommst^^.


Mfg Suki

P.s: Ich weiss wie  anstregend  Raiden ist^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Oktober 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt haben die meisten nichts gegen PVP`ler die es sich VERDIENT haben das Set zu tragen (sprich sie haben sich das erspielt).
> Nur sind die meisten momentan Bot's weil Spieler XY keine Lust hat seinen Twink zu equipen.
> Und das es die Ehre Set's, die nebenbei nichtmal schlecht sind, für nichtmal halben Aufwand gibt, könnt ihr nicht leugnen.



meine gilde hat einige leute durch mh und bt gezogen......haben die sich ihr t6 verdient?...wohl kaum!...trotzdem isses mir egal


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> als krieger hasst man pvp grundsätzlich, es sei denn du hast gutes gear^^
> 
> aber ja =)



Hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So endet es wenn sich S2 Spieler für T6 Raids bewerben:

ich widerhole mich ungern,baron run vor bc mit lv.60 unter 30 min.
ich amüsiere mich das sollche leute wie ihr und die schweinebacke es nicht lassen können sich mal im richtigem leben zurecht zu finden und in dem schönen game sich angeblich perfekt auskennen an die andere schweinebacke (ich lache mich werend ich das schreibe die ganze zeit schlapp)ist ernst gemeint nach dem ersten komentar war mir klar ihr seid nichts für mich und basta sry ich hab nicht angefangen die ernst gemeinte bewerbung über meine persönlichen launen zustellen so kommen eure komentare im forum bei mir an ka warum ich wiederhole mich weil ihr lange weile habt oder gott weis was

ps
an docktor schweine backe ^^ danke das du mir deutsch beibringen du geiler chef du super dingsbums und ka was so ein türke von sich geben würde ja bin türke und slovene und russe zugleich ^^ vileicht gibt das einigen von euch noch nen kick
achja bin nicht item geil bei dem raid hies es würfeln und ich hatte 100 nur so neben bei der rl hat es einen seiner gildis gegebne ^^ was sagst du dazu so ihr schweinebacken ^^ wünsche euch was 

(ist eine Kopie aus unserem Bewerber Forum, auf einem Link braucht ihr nicht zuhoffen)


----------



## Shika87 (1. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Wer selbst T5 oder T6 trägt, wird sich kaum an einer blöden Debatte über T4-S2 beteiligen. Das wären dann die erfolgreichen Raider in meinen Augen. Die sind es sicher nicht.




Und ganau ist das nicht so. Ich trage selber T6 und raide SwP. Ich findes einfach lächerlich im vergleich zu PvE wie man null Anstrengung aufbringen muss für ein paar Epics. 

Ich meine ich habe mit meiner Gilde noch alle Prequests abgeschlossen um überhaubt weiter zukommen. Doch im PvP kannste Afk im Av hinten Deffen. Darum finde ich es in keinem Verhältniss. 
Ok ihr habt recht, ich "scheiss" auf die Leute weil ich sogut wie alles mit meinen Gildenmitgliedern mache. 

Es ist hier einfach eine Prinzipfrage. Und darum bin ich für eine stärkere Trennung. Was ich jedoch hoffe, dass wie angekündigt Arenapunkten, Ehre und eine Wertung benötigt wird. Wenn da die eigene Wertung auf ca. 1650 Anfangsset, 1800 Mittelklasse und 2000 für Gute Items angesetzt würde wäre das für mich in Ordnung.

Naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen Einblick eines Raiders zu diesem Thema gewähren. 

P.s Meiner Meinung nach hat die Arena sowiso viel in WoW uninteressant gemacht.


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> meine gilde hat einige leute durch mh und bt gezogen......haben die sich ihr t6 verdient?...wohl kaum!...trotzdem isses mir egal




Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?
Wenn deine Gilde meint das machen zu müssen tangier mich das peripher muss ich sagen.
Ich halte auch von solchen Leuten genauso wenig wie von den Bot's.
Nur ist es im pve die Ausnahme das man ne Gilde findet die einen durchschleift meinst du nicht?


----------



## datsoli (1. Oktober 2008)

naja zum thema pvp equip ist zu einfach zu bekommen: mag ja stimmen wenn man sich mal die bgs so anguckt ist dafür bestimmt nicht viel skill erforderlich..
mir persönlich ist das allerdings viel zu zeitintensiv!
ausserdem empfinde ich es als extreme mentale belastung mir beispielsweise im ads anzusehen wie die gegnerische fraktion 3 basen hält und gefühlte 99% der mitspieler in der zwischenzeit fröhlich weiter an der flagge zergen und zur gleichen zeit im /bg spammen: OM;FGAD *** dEINE MUTTER DE ***** IHR NAPS WEG VON DEN TÜRMEN UND FLAG HO;L;N ÖLASDFJNFJL KLNmkl"$U()?§$ blabla.. usw..

da lass ich meinen grün/blau/crafted equipten twink lieber von der gilde durch kara oder za ziehen und erspare mir das trauerspiel.. (oh gott hab ich das jetzt wirklich gesagt?!)
wer diese möglichkeit nicht hat weil er keinen Main auf t5/t6 Niveau hat soll halt ruhig sein s2 farmen/leechen whatever und zusätzlich n paar heroics machen um ne gute mischung aus pve/pvp zu bekommen (wobei heroics mir persönlich auch lieber sind/wären als das gegimpe im bg)

Karazhan mit S2 halte ich für überhaupt kein Problem solange es nicht gerade bestimmte Schlüsselrollen sind.. (manche Speccs sind halt mit s2 im pve einfach unbrauchbar/unspielbar bzw stellen eher ne belastung als ne bereicherung dar.) Alle die sich jetzt in ihrem Revier bedroht fühlen dürfen mich gerne flamen!

Um aber nicht weiter doof rumzuschwafeln sondern auf den Punkt zu kommen:
- S2 ist kein vollwertiges PVE Equip, als Einstiegslösung durchaus brauchbar aber auch nicht mehr...
- Wer meint mit Full S2 hätte er n gerechtfertigten Anspruch auf einen Platz in einem T6 Raid..naja der hat sie gelinde gesagt nicht mehr alle
- Selbiges gilt für einen Grossteil der Klassen sogar schon für Teile des T4 und den gesamten T5 Content.

Ich missgönne niemandem seine schnellen S2 Epics allerdings sollten Full S2 Spieler auch nicht rumweinen wenn man versucht ihnen beizubringen ihr OLOLOL WTF FULL EPIC S2 sei einem Full Epic pve gear nicht ebenbürtig. das ist es nämlich in den meisten Fällen schlicht und einfach nicht! (Im PVE wohlgemerkt) Den angesprochenen Hass auf PVP Spieler (speziell S2 Spieler) erklärt und rechtfertigt das natürlich auf keinen Fall. Manche haben halt keine Zeit oder Lust gross ins PVE einzusteigen, man hat schliesslich auch noch ein RL. 
Schuster bleib bei deinen leisten heisst hier die Devise. Wenn man nämlich jetzt daran denkt dass einige meinen mit ihrem S2 auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen und dann auch noch flamen wenn man ihnen sagt: "Nein Dârkshádôwwârlóck mit S2 und SL/SL Skillung nehmen wir dich nicht mit zu Brutallus" oder manche einfach mit ihrem S2 nur Sch**sse im PVE bauen (es gibt ja leider keinen Noobfilter beim S2 leechen) dann erklärt das viele Vorurteile gegenüber S2 und den daraus resultierenden "Hass".
Für den friedlichen Casual der gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit hat und mit seinem S2 gerne mal in Kara reinschnuppern möchte ist das natürlich schade für viele andere aber die gerechte Bestrafung. Und ja ich mache keinen Hehl daraus dass ich auch gerne mal recht ausfallend werde wenn so ein Idiot mal wieder meint mir doof kommen zu müssen, bin aber ansonsten recht liberal und frei von Vorurteilen.. 

In diesem Sinne erkläre ich den kurzen Gedankenorgasmus für beendet unt entschuldige mich in aller Form für sämtliche Rechtschreib- Struktur oder Inhaltsfehler. Habe grade keine Lust nochmal alles durchzulesen.

Wenn ich Schwachsinn erzählt hab ------> Feel free to flame!


----------



## Nebola (1. Oktober 2008)

Also sehe das so: 
Im Gruul Raid z.b. flamten alle einen S2 Magier, vorallem ein anderer Magier, der immer behauptete das der S2 Magier keinen
Schaden macht und was war der S2 magier war um längen vor dem achso tollen T4/T5 Magier.
Soweit ich beobachten kann sind aber FAST immer nur die DD die gelamt werden.
Wenn man wie in diesem Fall nen S2 DD dabei hat wird er öfters geflamt, aber sagt einer was über
den S2/T4 Tank oder den S1/S2 Healer mit ein paar grünen Sachen die noch schlechter als S2 sind etwas ?
Nein! Das ist egal denn DD sind ja austauschbar aber Tanks und Healer scheinbar nicht, ein S2 Healer "ach egal"
Oh da ein S2 Hunter "los flamen wir den ImbAR0xx0rPvPNoob" .

Lg Nebola


----------



## Wardwick (1. Oktober 2008)

Es geht darum das sich die meisten Leute toll fühlen weil sie full epic sind und nur S2 anhaben.
Normalerweise habe ich gegen sowas nichts,doch wenn sie dann kommen und sagen ich kann jetzt Ssc/TK raiden weil ich ja so toll Lila bin geht mir das gegen den Strich.
PvP-Sets bringen im Pve einfach nichts!Kein Hit nur Stamina und Crit!(Toller Reim)
Und @ Attractolide Als Raider interessiert mich das erst recht!


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also sehe das so:
> Im Gruul Raid z.b. flamten alle einen S2 Magier, vorallem ein anderer Magier, der immer behauptete das der S2 Magier keinen
> Schaden macht und was war der S2 magier war um längen vor dem achso tollen T4/T5 Magier.
> Soweit ich beobachten kann sind aber FAST immer nur die DD die gelamt werden.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich?

Du musst anfangen die Klassen zu unterscheiden.
Für den Paladin als Heiler ist das S2 z.B. garnicht so schlecht als "Einsteiger Set" da dort auch viel Krit drauf ist.
Tanks mit S2 o.Ä. nehme ich garnicht erst mit. Warum? Weil sie durch das Set nicht auf ihre krittimmunität kommen und wohl kaum Erfahrung als Tanks gemacht haben können, weil sie sich im BG fix ihre Ehre geholt haben für ihr ober cooles S2.
DD`s gibts in jedem Raid schwarze Schafe.
Für Gruul ist ein PVP Magier sinnvoll, da er wahnsinnig viel HP auf seinem Gear hat und 12k unbuffed wollten da wohl drinn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Priester wiederum mit Diszi Skillung und PVE Klamotten tausche ich auch recht fix aus weil sie einfach nur auf pve geskillt sind noch den nötigen manareg besitzen für einen 7-8min. langen Bosskampf. 

Ansonsten stimme ich mit datsoli überein.


----------



## Nebola (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber welcher S2 Mage hat 12k Unbuffed ? So viel haste vll mit S3 , es sei denn hast nur Ausdauet gesockelt/verzaubert.
Sonst kommste glaub nicht auf 12k. mein Arena Partner hat mit 3/5 S3 Teilen, 2/5 S4 teilen 11,2k Unuffed.

Lg Nebola


----------



## Galbadia (1. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich ein Raidstarten würde, würde ich keine s2,s3 leute mitnehmen, da kann der Dmg noch so hoch sein von denen.
Klar ein paar PvP Sachen sind natürlich erlaubt, wenn der T4 Helm nicht dropt, kann man den S2 Helm als Ersatz nehmen.
Aber die PvP Spieler raiden so gut wie garnich für ihr Equip, ich sag es mal so, Die haben halt nicht so viel "Ahnung" vom raiden. Es würd halt lieber ein Full T4/5 Fury mitgenommen als ein Full S3 Warri...


*Möchte damit sagen, PvP Spieler sind gut und schön, aber bitte bleibt bei eurem Bereich, genau das gleiche für die T-Leute.*


----------



## araos (1. Oktober 2008)

Leute keiner hat was ggn pvp/pvpler wenn man auch mal mit ehrgeiz spielt.
pre bc war das teilweise noch so 2stundenlanges hart umkämpftes av mit kavallerie elementar fürst etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heute : zerg nach vorne nich-zerger(die die nich afk sind! falls noch vorhanden) werden geflammed 10 mins später haste ehre ne marke und bist ohne was gemacht zu haben dem S*  leech ein schritt näher -.-
ich hab auch nix ggn s3/s4 träger weil man dafür noch arbeiten muss! da gibts kein av anmeld, reinkomm, bot an ,zzzzzZZZZZZzzzz........... ,ehre bekomm
generell: wenn leute leechen wollen sollen ses tun soooooo sehr regts einen nich auf wenn sie sich eq hinten rum ergammeln ABER wenn die dann auch noch ankommen mit : Kann ich mit te? hab s2 (sprich: ich hab mich angestrengt  und afk ehre geleecht). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so erstmal meinen mist dazu verzapft. Hat noch wer popcorn? am besten das mit den pillen drin^^
und gibt noch schweineohren? oder hat Ohrensammler die wieder alle eingesackt????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich selbst bin einer dieser Leute die mit S2 in raids wollen (Ich seh schon die flames...)
Aber in der zeit in der ich gerademal die T4 Hose beckommen habe hab ich das kommplette S2 set beckommen

Und ich bin mit meiner gilde in S2 Tempest Keep,SSC und soger Hyjal gewesen...und 3-5 Leute mit S2 werden nicht gleich dafür sorgen das Kael nen buff kriegt alla "300% extra DMG"


----------



## Halandor (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



da gibt es genug t4 gimps die auch denken sie sind imba und dann weniger schaden machen als ich (s2/s3 hunter)


----------



## Zaid (1. Oktober 2008)

Lasst die Pvp´ler Pvp´ler sein wen juckts den die könn mit den sachen doch eh nur pvp machen oder habt ihr schonmal einen raid gesehen wo einer kompletten PvP equip hat..... also ich hab sowat noch net gesehn.
und Blizzard hat das doch nur gemacht damit die gelegenheitszocker die net 8std am tag raiden auch mal in genuß von epics kommen mir iset eig egal den ich hab auch dat s2 set hab aber auch t5 aber wenn kümmerts mich net lasse doch einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

*Popcornsicherwegstell*

Ich frag jetzt nochmal! WARUM wollt ihr unbedingt PvE-Equip mit PvP-Equip vergleichen?

Wir sind uns darüber einig das PvE viel Gruppenarbeit bedarf

PvP immens schneller Reaktion

Das zwei unterschiedliche Welten sind

PvE-Gear im Pvp nicht wirklich viel bringt!

Man auch im Pvp erstmal mit PvE-Sachen anfangen MUß im PvE nicht mit Pvp!

*WARUM WILL DANN JEMAND MIT PVP-EQUIP UNBEDINGT RAIDEN? 
*

Wenn einem Pvp'ler PvE Spaß macht kann er das doch tun! Er kann genauso wie die PvE'ler durch die Inis und sich Equip zusammenfarmen! Nein? Warum nicht? Will er nur die Sahnehäubchenbeute aus den höheren Instanzen? 

Ich bin verwirrt! 

Klärt mich doch mal auf warum man als "PvPler" kein PvE Equip zusammenfarmt! ODER WAS DAS EIGENTLICHE ZIEL DIESER DISKUSSION IST!

*HagarthundseinePillensuchengeht*


----------



## softcake_orange (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Allerdings würde ich als Raidleiter auch keinen Schurken mit S2 und Schattenschritt Skill mitnehmen. Dabei zählt das S-Set jedoch nicht vollwertig. Wer passend zum PvP Set auch noch nen PvP Skill hat, der hat in Raids nichts verloren.

Trotzdem dürften die PvP Sets ruhig viel teurer sein, denn sie sind und waren bisher immer viel zu leicht zu erspielen (vom erleechen red ich jetzt erst gar nicht). Au0erdem sollten das Itemlevel nicht auf gleichem Niveau wie aktuelles Endcontent liegen. PvP Sets waren immer viel zu stark in meinen Augen.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Es ist der blanke Neid. Weil Leute nicht ertragen können, dass andere schneller oder leichter an Items kommen als sie selbst.
> 
> 
> Ich hab 2 Wochen mit nem Hunter PvP gemacht und jetzt 8 Epics...übrigens 120 Hit...scheiss auf die 15 vom T4.





1. Wieso sollte ich Neidisch auf etwas sein das keinen Skill erfordert da jeder rumstehende Bot s2 erarbeiten kann?! Abgesehen davon, wird es das ab dem Addon sowieso nichtmehr geben, was hättest du zu Anfang von BC gemacht als man für s1 noch Arena machen musste und für full s1 nichtmal so schlecht......
Willst du jetzt immer 1 Jahr warten bis es das was man früher für Skill gekriegt hat für jeden gibt und bis dahin grün equipt rumlaufen? dann HF

2. Ich nehme keine Leute die nur s2 und pvp items die keine wertung brauchen in Gruppen mit da 90% von genau diesen ihre Klasse einfach nicht beherrschen.
Und mit deinen 120 Würde ich dich zum Beispiel nicht auf einen Markenrun mitnehmen, Cap beim Hunter ist 141


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> meine gilde hat einige leute durch mh und bt gezogen......haben die sich ihr t6 verdient?...wohl kaum!...trotzdem isses mir egal



Im normalfall zieht man Leute die spielen können durch MH&BT damit sie equipt werden um sie dann später für SWP ect einzusetzen, und wenn eine Gilde die diese Instanzen Raidet entscheidet das jemand spielen kann (aber der Char zb ein Twink und erst kurz 70, oder ein Pre-BCler der erst wieder angefangen hat), dann hat er sein t6 durch seinen skill verdient


----------



## Wardwick (1. Oktober 2008)

PS: Für T4 brauch man nicht umbedingt das Hit-Cap also ist die "Begründung" falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaan (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



Deinem Charakternamen zu urteilen bist du wohl auch einer dieser "RoxxOr Kiddys"^^


----------



## Virolac (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man eigentlich so kleingeistig sein es gibt genug leute die sich ihr s sets erarbeitet haben genauso wei welche die es nicht getan haben, bei den raider ist es aber nicht anders.Vor allem kann man mit nen s set genause pve machen wei mit nem t set pvp.Wenn ich schon so leute schreiben sehe wie uh die nichts könnenden s2 kiddys mimimi fühlen ich ja so toll mimimi als wäre das bei irgentwelchen t5 trägern anders und grade die die da rum weinen wie ein kleines kind was hingefallen ist sind die mit der grössten schnauze wo aber nichts dahinter steckt.Das ist ja fast schon so wie zur früheren zeit die weißen sind besser als die schwarzen.WoW ist ein spiel und warum spielt man ein spiel nirmaler weise um spass zu haben und nicht um andere leute wegen irgentwelcher unwichtigen sachen vertigmachen zu versuchen!!!


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem bei den Leuten ist das sie es nicht abkönnen das andere jetzt ein bissel schneller an solche Sachen kommen.Und nicht jeder von dehnen kann dann auch mit seinem Charr umgehen.Bekleidung und Waffen sind nicht alles.Bliz hat sich das bestimmt so gedacht das auch die Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal an solche Sachen kommen.Und wenn du von den sogenannte Lila Sachen behaupt nichts hast nimmt dich eh keiner mit.Also sollen die doch zufrieden sein das sich die Leute es sich dort besorgen können damit man sie mal mitnimmt.Mir persönlich wäre es egal ob er ein S2 Set hat.Hauptsache er spielt gut mit.Und mit S2 Set die Leute spielen manchmal besser wie der Rest.Bliz liegt eben auch daran das sie Gelegenheitsspieler halten und nicht nur solche Leute die den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hängen.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2008)

Schließen einfach schließen is doch sowieso sinnlos die PvEler heulen rum weil sie glauben das jeder der mit s2 rumläuft ein leecher noob is der kp von seiner klassse hat ...

Gut dann sag ich auch das T4 total der Crap ist weil das bekommt man so leicht(sorry aber wer die Inzen für T4 schwer findet ist ein noob...)

ps:



> Im normalfall zieht man Leute die spielen können durch MH&BT damit sie equipt werden um sie dann später für SWP ect einzusetzen, und wenn eine Gilde die diese Instanzen Raidet entscheidet das jemand spielen kann (aber der Char zb ein Twink und erst kurz 70, oder ein Pre-BCler der erst wieder angefangen hat), dann hat er sein t6 durch seinen skill verdient



Aso du gehst zu 100% davon aus das die Skill haben nur weil sie PvE machen(bzw. sich neben den Leuten hinstellen und zugucken)?

Den "pro gilden" isses doch wurscht ob der Skill hat oder nich der gibt sein Gold ab und jut iss...

Eure Argumente sind so bescheuert <.<


----------



## Apyrael (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Ich weiß zwar,dass das Thema völlig ausgelutscht ist, aber was solls....
Ich selbst raide nicht gern, weil das für mich wie Schachspielen gegen den Computer ist. 
Computergegner haben nun Mal nur einen begrenzten Pool aus dem sie schöpfen können, Menschen reagieren immer anders und das ist genau mein Ding, ein echter Gegner.

Aber was solls? Jedem das seine!
Wer lieber PVE macht, der soll das machen. Wer lieber PVP macht, der soll das machen. 
Trotzdem meint jeder, er könnte sich über die andere Seite meckern bis die Kotze bitter schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der Hauptsache sind das PVEler, die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln, streiche Löffeln setze Kellen, in sich reingeschaufelt zu haben. Ich kann nur sagen Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sind dann vermutlich diejenigen, die in den Raidpausen doch Mal aufs BG kommen und dann alleine und gegen jede Taktik handeln. (Flagge im AdS, Zergen mitten im nirgendwo etc.)
Es gibt Taktiken im PVE und PVP an die man sich halten sollte und es entlarvt sich am Ende jeder selbst als Idi.., als Anders-Begabter, der sich gegen gut gemeinte Ratschläge resistent zeigt.
Andersrum ist es genauso schlimm, wenn Erfahrenere statt zu helfen sofort mit Beleidigungen anfangen. (ich setze Mal equipp=Erfahrung auch wenn das nur im gewissen Maße stimmt, equipp ist leider nicht reifegebunden)

So long...

PS: Gibt es was geileres als InThread-PVP im Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-




Kaum dumm die Antwort und einfach nur geistiger Dünnschiss der da abgelassen wurde. Kann da nichts von bestätigen. Ich trag mit meinem 3. 70er Fast ausschließlich S2 und verteile mehr Dmg als manch anderer Spieler. Ich habe Tagelang dafür gefarmt und genau so viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr Arbeit hinein gesteckt wie manche, die in 2h Kararuns gehen, an die 5 Epics abstauben etc cc. Was manche in 3-4 Stunden aus Kara mitnehmen is weit mehr als du in der gleichen Zeit für die benötigte Ehre + Marken erfarmst.
Zumal gesagt... warum Karaschrott tragen wenn man sich viel bessere Items (man siehe allein auf den Itemlevel) erfarmen kann? Warum sollte man die Möglichkeit nicht erfgreifen wenn diese zur Verfügung steht? Mein Senf zu deinem Käse.

Gruß Omi


----------



## c4BlAde (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey, 

gleich mal zu anfang, nicht jeder der S2 (oder anderes PvP trägt) hat PvE ned drauf. Viele PvP sachen eignen sich super zur ergänzung zu PvE Sachen. Wie das Halsteil oder anderem... aber es gibt einfach schwarze Schafe die sich mal flott ein PvP sett holen und keine ahnung von höherranigen Instanzen haben, was ich aus eigener erfahrung weiß. Keine Ahnung von Fortgeschrittenem Groupplay usw...

Ich für mich Raide auch in den höheren insen (MH+BT) und hab mir nebenbei aus fun und abwechslung S2 Zusammengefarmt....

So long, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

MfG 
c4BlAde/Baleya


----------



## promo1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei S2 fehlen wirklich die hitcap werte.
Jedoch seht euch pala S3/S4 an, damit kann man erfolgreich als Vergelter SSC/TK und sogar bt raiden, denn die stats die man mit dem zeug unbuffed auf die matte bringt kommen an T6 werte ran.

Der einzige nachteil ist, das S4 kein beweglichkeit besitzt und dieses nicht mit sdk stacken kann.

PS: Ich fahr meine 2.1k dps bei manchen bossen mit gutem suppord und das als retri mit S3/S4/Pve mix

Mich will nie jemand mit nach ZA mit nehmen, weil mein equip ja nicht ausreichend zu sein scheint für die timeruns .... 

Ach und ähm ... es gibt viele T6 spieler die auf 2.3k wertungen in der arena rum dümpeln, also ES GEHT ALLES und jeder der anders denkt ist nur ein dummer mitläufer der das sagt was andere sagen nur um nicht in die ecke gestellt zu werden.

Das nennt man Gruppenzwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> aha weißt scho das man während man die flagge hat netmal auf dem bärchen reiten darf... daher sinkt der wahrheitsgehalt dieses postes^^ na ja



schonmal dran gedacht das er nicht den armanibären oder so meinte sondern das sein kumpel ein feral-druide (katze/BÄR) mit T6 ist?...

erst denken, dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil habe mein Equip teils aus Raids, teils ausm PVP-Bereich und teils durch die Heromarken zusammengesucht. Wenn ich ein PVP-Teil kriegen kann was meine Klasse und ihre Leistung verbessert dann werde ich das bevorzugen auch wenn man Gefahr läuft dumm angequatscht oder in bestimmte Inis nicht mitgenommen zu werden.

Das manche Leute "vorsichtig" gegenüber Voll-PVP ausgestattenen Leuten sind kann ich nachvollziehen wenn es darum geht bestimmte Raids zu besuchen, da die Gefahr besteht das diese ihr Equip "erleecht" haben (was nicht heißt das jeder PVP-equippte Char Ehre leecht).

Andere Leute, die strikt niemanden mitnehmen der PVP-Teile trägt sind wie ich feststellen musste in den meisten (nicht allen) Fällen frustrierte PVE'ler. Frustriert darüber das man nun auch Epics bekommen kann ohne Wochenlang zu raiden und auf Dropglück hoffen zu müssen. 

Jemand der Full-T4 equipped ist muss nicht zwangsweise seine Klasse beherrschen.

So waren wir neulich Gruul raiden und da hat ein fast vollständig grün equippter Spieler das ein oder andere Epic abgesahnt. Das lag wohl eher an den anderen unserer Mitstreiter als an seinem PVE-Können.

Was ich damit sagen will: Nicht jeder PVE-equippte Spieler holt aus seiner Klasse das mögliche raus da es nicht selten vorkommt das seine "Schwäche" durch die anderen "überequippten" Spieler kompensiert wird. Oder, was ich beinahe schlimmer als Ehre leechen finde wenn Topleute anfangen minderequippte Leute für Gold durch höhere Instanzen zu ziehen. Diese werden trotz ihres Equipstands nicht das maximale aus ihrer Klasse rausholen können.

Fazit: 1. PVP-Teile können in manchen Fällen besser sein als PVE-Teile (auch und gerade fürs PVE).
         2. Nicht jeder PVP-equippte Spieler hat seine Ehre erleecht.
         3. Nicht jeder PVE-equippte Spieler hat sich sein Equip tatsächlich verdient.
         4. Leute die grundsätzlich keine PVP-equippten Spieler mitnehmen haben entweder mehrfach schlechte Errfahrungen 
             machen müssen (dann ist es verständlich) oder sind schlichtweg frustriert und sind auf den "Ich flame alles was PVP ist"-Zug aufgesprungen.
         5. ich habe sehr viel "" verwendet und auch die ein oder anderen Bindestriche.

MfG


----------



## SixNight (1. Oktober 2008)

ganz einfach s2ler "EIG" 0 Skill
welche die arbeit in ihr eqip rein stecken das sind die die skill haben


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2008)

> welche die arbeit in ihr eqip rein stecken das sind die die skill haben



Du meinst die die jede Woche den selben boss mit den selben fähigkeiten und der selben Taktik niedermetzeln um dann an 4-5 Epics zu kommen?


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (1. Oktober 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> ganz einfach s2ler "EIG" 0 Skill
> welche die arbeit in ihr eqip rein stecken das sind die die skill haben



Man kann sich das ein oder andere Mal auch sinnlose Posts verkneifen. Oder sich die Mühe machen die anderen Posts zu lesen anstatt einfach sich durch Themen zu kämpfen um irgendwas zu schreiben.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Du musst anfangen *die Klassen* zu *unterscheiden.*
> Für den Paladin als Heiler ist das S2 z.B. garnicht so schlecht als "*Einsteiger Set*" da dort auch viel Krit drauf ist.
> Tanks mit S2 o.Ä. *nehme ich garnicht erst mit*. Warum? Weil sie durch das Set nicht auf ihre krittimmunität kommen und wohl *kaum Erfahrung als Tanks* gemacht haben können, weil sie sich im BG fix ihre Ehre geholt haben für ihr ober cooles S2.
> DD`s gibts in jedem Raid schwarze Schafe.
> ...


*hach*
danke!
Endlich ein brauchbarer Post!

Schon am Anfang schossen mir die Freudentränen in die Äuglein: *Unterschiede machen* (also nicht Pauschalisieren!
Habt ihr's gelesen? Er nimmt Tanks in PvP-Equip nicht mit und kann dies sogar noch *begründen*! Und somit wird er hinterher nicht in irgendwelchen Foren rumheulen müssen,dass dihm so ein böser PvPler den Raid kaputt macht...

Und trotzdem weiß er noch das ein oder andere Pro-PvP anzuführen...

Ich gehh jetzt meinen Tränenbecher füllen und sag' nur still und leise: *DANKE!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappyfan (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich schreib einfach mal meine Meinung..

Ich hab nichts gegen PvP anfürsich... aber wenn Leute ne Woche lang PvP machen und dann meinen im PvE zu rocken find ich das extrem nervig..
Andererseits muss man sagen das Neulinge anders oft keine richtige chance haben equip für kara etc zu bekommen weil die normalen inis nicht gemacht werden.

Zudem fand ich PvP immer gut bis die Arena zusammen mit Sets kam..  
Die PvP sets zu bekommen hat nur sehr wenig mit Skill zu tun. Man kann die Leute die es können nur selten von denen unterscheiden die keine richtige Ahnung haben aber etwas mehr Zeit.
Es liegt weniger an den Spielern sondern eher an der Tatsache das Blizzard aus nem wunderbaren PvE spiel ein PvP Spiel machen möchte.
PvE spiel ich in WoW. 
PvP spiel ich dann doch was lieber in Warhammer.

Normalerweise sollte ein Spieler der PvP 1000 mal besser findet als PvE garnich raiden wollen aber naja ^^
Von mir aus können die PvP'ler zu War kommen weil es da wirklich spaß macht und die PvE'ler haben ne schöne Zeit in WoW so seh ich das ohne eins von beiden Spielen schlecht zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<Habs mir nich nochmal durchgelesen aber wenn da iwelche sprachliche lapsus dringen sind, sry!>


----------



## ReWahn (1. Oktober 2008)

Kaum einer der leute die sich s2 holen benutzt es als pvp-einstiegsequip.
wer das tut ist kein problem. das problem sin die leute, die sich s2 holen und meinen, damit dann in den raidcontent einsteigen zu müssen...


----------



## oens (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Leute, die man mit in die Ini / den Raid nimmt kann man sich aussuchen.
> .
> .
> .
> Die Leute, die grün equipped durchs BG sterben, mit denen muß sich der PvPler abfinden.




da kann ich nur zustimmen...AAABER pvp-equip ist in meinen augen kein einstiegsequip für raids...und genauso wie im raid muss man für pvp mit irgendwas anfangen...man bekommt nunmal beim questen keine (bzw kaum) pvp-items um full-pvp-equip im bg zu haben...pve-equip kann man bekommen durch: 1. questbelohnungen; 2. pve-drops; 3. instanzen und 4. craften...pvp-equip kann man meines wissens (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) nur durch ehre und/oder arena bekommen...ehre sammelt man auf nem pve-server am besten im bg...richtig?!?!

also kein erbarmen meinerseits für die "armen" pvpler...


----------



## ReWahn (1. Oktober 2008)

oens schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen...AAABER pvp-equip ist in meinen augen kein einstiegsequip für raids...und genauso wie im raid muss man für pvp mit irgendwas anfangen...man bekommt nunmal beim questen keine (bzw kaum) pvp-items um full-pvp-equip im bg zu haben...pve-equip kann man bekommen durch: 1. questbelohnungen; 2. pve-drops; 3. instanzen und 4. craften...pvp-equip kann man meines wissens (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) nur durch ehre und/oder arena bekommen...ehre sammelt man auf nem pve-server am besten im bg...richtig?!?!
> 
> also kein erbarmen meinerseits für die "armen" pvpler...



questbelohnungen werden hier meistens aufgrund ihrer mangelnden qualität nicht als pve-equip bezeichnet.
pve equip = alles aus 70er-inis + raids + craftings + randomrops.


----------



## NWL (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das ist völliger Quatsch , einen Spieler nach seinem Equip zu beurteilen .. 
Ich habe schon oft gesehen , das Spieler mit S2 mehr Dmg als Leute mit T4 machen ..
Ich denke es ist wichtiger wie der Spieler seinen Charackter spielt ..
(Ich bin kein S2 Spieler der sich nur rechtfertigen will , spiele im T6 Content)


----------



## Rized (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin PvE Hasser!

kthxbye


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

oens schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen...AAABER ...


lass das "aber" weg, dann bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oens schrieb:


> ...pvp-equip kann man meines wissens (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) nur durch ehre und/oder arena bekommen...


*korrigier*
Mittlerweile gibt es PvP-Einsteigersets bei den einzelnen Fraktionen der Scherbenwelt (blaues Equip) zu kaufen.


----------



## Leang (1. Oktober 2008)

Warum ich pvpler hasse?

mh, also die pvpler an sich nicht wirklich, ich hasse schlichtweg das pvp das hat mit dene die es machen nichts zu tun...grund is, es ist kein balance mehr zwischen den dauer pvpler und den gelegheitspvpler, wie ich es eins war. 

zur verdeutlichung ein beispiel aus eigener erfahrung:

Ich bin mit meiner hexe (zwar twink aber trotzdem recht gutes eq glaub so um t4 war des damals) in Warsong, sie war gebrechen geskillt. Kommt mir ein untoter hexer entgegen wir doten uns beide zu wer stirbt? ich! Warum? weil ich kein pvp gear hab nur t4 und ähnliches. Ergo war es so das wir uns immer wieder getroffen ka warum aber wir trafen uns immer wieder, der endstand für ihn...10:1 für den untoten.

So hoffe es ist eine verdeutlich nun jeden warum, so denke ich, der eine mehr der andere weniger so schlecht über pvp(ler) reden weils einfach a. kein spass macht, weil man eh ned so viel chancen hat (siehe beispiel) oder b. so wie es andere schon gesagt haben die imbaroxxor pvpler meinen sie könnten ssc/fds gehen mit S2-S3 evtl bissel S4 wer weis und dann wunder de sich warum sie kein dmg machen und nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.

und nun sag ich es damit es für jeden zu verstehen ist:

*PvP Gear hat nichts in Raids zu suchen bis Kara is reine ausnahme aber der rest NEVER!*


in diesem sinne

mfg, Leang


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Leang schrieb:


> Warum ich pvpler hasse?
> ...


(den rest spar' ich uns)


Leang schrieb:


> *PvP Gear hat nichts in Raids zu suchen bis Kara is reine ausnahme aber der rest NEVER!*


Dann möcht e ich jetzt hier auch mal schreien (das möchte ich schon den lieben langen thread lang)

*... dann nehmt halt niemanden mit PvP-Gear mit zum raiden, es zwingt euch niemand!*

sorry für's Gebrüll, ich geh jetzt wieder Betablocker mit'm Trichter fressen...


----------



## Siilverberg (1. Oktober 2008)

NWL schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist völliger Quatsch , einen Spieler nach seinem Equip zu beurteilen ..
> Ich habe schon oft gesehen , das Spieler mit S2 mehr Dmg als Leute mit T4 machen ..
> Ich denke es ist wichtiger wie der Spieler seinen Charackter spielt ..
> (Ich bin kein S2 Spieler der sich nur rechtfertigen will , spiele im T6 Content)



Das dürfte Daran liegen das S2 das PvP Pendant zu T5 ist


aber nun zum Topic ist mir eigentlich egal was wer  für eq trägt sind eh nur pixel gegenstände in einem Spiel


----------



## Siilverberg (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## Leang (1. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> *... dann nehmt halt niemanden mit PvP-Gear mit zum raiden, es zwingt euch niemand!*




Ich sagte das nicht für die pveler weil die meisten eh so klug sind und die leute ned mitnehmen ich hab damit die pvpler gemeint aber naja, wenn man ned mal einen beitrag komplett lesen will kann ich auch nichts für.

mfg,

Leang


----------



## DamokIes (1. Oktober 2008)

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist leicht und so kurz wie simpel!

Ich kann kein PvP deshalb isses kacke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerhard S (1. Oktober 2008)

ich finde pvp hat auf pve-servern nix verloren 

ihr könnt euch auf pvp-servern austoben


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2008)

> ich finde pvp hat auf pve-servern nix verloren
> 
> ihr könnt euch auf pvp-servern austoben



Genau und pve noobs haben auf pvp Servern nix verloren geht auf pve servern spielen!

Schafft die bgs auf pve servern ab und die inzen auf pvp servern yeah!

Oh mann soviel dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apyrael (1. Oktober 2008)

Warum musste ich schon wieder lesen das man für PvP kein Können braucht. Sagt das mal dem voll S4-Gladiator, sagt das mal denjenigen, die jedesmal aufs neue im BG versuchen die Leute zu führen und das ganze in geregelete Bahnen zu lenken.
Das ist Können, aber eine andere Art von Können, als man für das PvE braucht. 
Klar Ehre leechen kann jeder. Richtig in der Arena zusammenkämpfen, richtig auf den BGs kämpfen, das erfordert Können.
Man muss wirklich anfangen da Unterschiede zu machen was die Spieler angeht. Es gibt die Füllmasse und es gibt die handelnden Personen, das ist im Raid so und im PvP auch.
Ich gebs zu, sich nen Set zu erfarmen ist einfach, richtiges PvP nicht.


----------



## Gott92 (1. Oktober 2008)

mh, also die pvpler an sich nicht wirklich, ich hasse schlichtweg das pvp das hat mit dene die es machen nichts zu tun...grund is, es ist kein balance mehr zwischen den dauer pvpler und den gelegheitspvpler, wie ich es eins war.

zur verdeutlichung ein beispiel aus eigener erfahrung:

Ich bin mit meiner hexe (zwar twink aber trotzdem recht gutes eq glaub so um t4 war des damals) in Warsong, sie war gebrechen geskillt. Kommt mir ein untoter hexer entgegen wir doten uns beide zu wer stirbt? ich! Warum? weil ich kein pvp gear hab nur t4 und ähnliches. Ergo war es so das wir uns immer wieder getroffen ka warum aber wir trafen uns immer wieder, der endstand für ihn...10:1 für den untoten.

ich hoffe das ist ein witz? was haben denn gelegenheits pvpler pre bc gemacht? ihren eigenen friedhof gecampt -.- diese balance war anfang von bc da, weil da arena noch ned so aktiv und ein großer teil des pvp's war -.- 

sorry wenn ich mich geirrt hab


----------



## Lerai (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm mir ja schon blöd vor an so einer Diskussion teilzunehmen, ist wohl die Langeweile   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja -S2 Ist um einiges Schneller zu bekommen als T4
    -viele Leute mit S2 Fühlen sich "Imba"
    -WoW ist ein PvE Game und PvP macht alles Kaputt
    -etceterapp

Also mal im ernst ich hab noch nie jemanden mit S2 bei einem Raid mit gehen sehen die T5 Content raiden,
Sogar meinen Druiden mit (fast) full S4 wollen sie nicht mit T5 raiden lassen.

Ich könnte jetzt da mal ganz im gegenteil mal Anfangen rum zu heulen Allah:
  Muh die ganzen PvE die wo eigentlich für 0 Skill T6 nachgeschmissen bekommen, können jetzr sogar in Arena mit T6 dominieren???
  Wtf wieso p0wnt mich der T6 Pala/Rogue whatever???????
  Wieso kann ich mir für Arena Punkte eigentlich nicht T6 holen?
  Für T-Marken bekommt man jetzt ja auch Arena Sets!!!!!!

Tu ich aber nicht weil es Unsinn ist.
WoW ist nunmal in PvE und PvP unterteilt, und wer da jetzt eine bessere Unterteilung fordert, der soll mir bitte mal sagen wie viele Arena equipte T5+ Raider er schon gesehen hat? ( Ich noch keinen)
Meinetwegen ist es unfair das die Leute an Equip mit höheren Itemlevel schneller rankommen,
der Nutzen dieser Items bleibt jedoch unabhängig vom Item Level!
So könnte man natürlich sagen: " Ihhh die PvP sets haben ein viel höheres Item Level als meine Teuer erfarmten T4/5/6 Sets !!! Ungerääääächt!!!"
Was aber Sinn frei wäre, da der Nutzen von Arena Sets im Raidcontent eh gleich 0 ist......

Mit freundlichen grüßen Lerai

Ps: Leute WoW ist eh Sinn frei, es bringt euch rein gar nichts...geht lieber ins RL lernt für die Schule das ihr später einen gescheiten Abschluss habt oder geht danach in die Arbeit um Geld zu verdienen, dieses Geld könnt ihr dann wiederum investieren und zu noch mehr Geld machen und dann zu noch mehr Geld machen.....und am Ende habt ihr ganz viel Geld und könnt daraus entweder noch mehr Geld machen oder von dem Angesparten Geld leben und WoW bis zum abwinken spielen.....


----------



## Darantar (1. Oktober 2008)

Krawurxus schrieb:


> Also ich muss zuallererst sagen, ich bin auch einer der dem PvP-Spiel sehr Abgeneigten, und in gewissem Maße sollten die PvP Spieler nicht nur drauf pochen, das die Season-Sets, dem T-Sets ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen sind, sondern sich auch mal in die Rolle der PvE-Spieler hineinzuversetzen versuchen. Man geht, wie du schon gesagt hast, jede Woche artig in seine Raids, Inis etc. lässt sich den Kram den man braucht von anderen wegwürfeln und wenn man dann letztenendes das Objekt seiner Begierde in den Händen hält, dann weiss man, was man getan hat, um es zu bekommen.
> Nun kommt der Spieler in PvP-Klamotten daher, lässt eventuell noch einen herablassenden Kommentar darüber ab, das man noch ein oder zwei blaue Gegenstände an hat, und man weiss genau: der hat für seinen Kram NICHT das durchmachen müssen wie ich. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, das das PvE eine Sache ist, durch die man sich durchquälen muss, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist toll, mitzuerleben, wie sich der Raid immer weiter verbessert, und man mit Leichtigkeit Begegnungen schafft die früher unmöglich erschienen.
> Nur steht hinter dem PvP eine ganz andere Mentalität, nämlich der eher sportliche Wettstreit zwischen möglichst gleichwertig ausgerüsteten Gegnern, die feststellen wollen, wer der Bessere ist.
> Das is nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich nicht dafür erwärmen kann, aber es ist ein völlig anderes Spiel.
> ...




Made my Day ...
/sign

Gruß Darantar


----------



## Dysnomia (1. Oktober 2008)

Einfach PVPler ignorieren wenn er ein s set anhat drauf hinweisen und noch einen schönen tag wünschen wenn das jeder PVEler macht nervt ihr die PVPler viel mehr als von so einen albernen thread......


----------



## Gornos (1. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-




Es sind genau Leute wie du, die diese Klischees immer wieder untermauern... 
-PvP equip ist keineswegs crap, sonst hätten es ja wohl kaum so viele.
-Ich kenn DDs, die auch mit kompletten PvP equip gut schaden machen. Vielleicht nicht so viel wie mit entsprechendem PvE equip, aber dafür war der Aufwand auch geringer. Jedem das seine.
-Das Set gehört keineswegs blau, die Werte sind eben wirklich so gut, dass es an episches PvE equip drankommt, auch wenn gewisse Werte wie hit/mp5/def fehlen.

Und ich bin übrigens weder ein roxx0r kiddy noch habe ich mein s2 geleecht. Und ich spiele nun mal lieber PvP als PvE... 
es gibt bestimmt roxx0r kiddys, die ihr s2 leechen, aber die gibt es auch im pve bereich... auch wenn da das leechen etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## Lâzché (1. Oktober 2008)

Mhh spiele zwar WoW seit Mai nicht mehr und weiss nicht wie weit es auf den Servern mit dem PvP Equip ist. Aber meine Meinung zu diesem (ueberdiskutierten) Thema ist:


Ich halte es fuer Schwachsinn PvP Equip im PvE zu benutzen oder PvE im PvP(Ok fuer einige Klasse mag das nicht zutreffen Paladine und ein paar andere Ausnahmen) . Hatte damals mit meinem Hunter T5 + Markenequip und mit meinem Krieger T4 + Marken.  
Hab mir auch ein PvP Equip fuer meinen Hunter zusammen gesucht, hatte zwar nicht alle Teile, aber die noetigstens um nicht immer wieder zu verrecken (Abhaertung etc.) 
Aber jetzt BTT: Die (meisten) PvP Spieler, die ich in meiner  BC Zeit erlebt hab und mit denen ich in Instanzen/Raids war, waren nicht gerade die Kanonen im PvE. Da gab es den Offkrieger, der hinter meinen Defftank im DMG war, oder den PvPHunter, der meinte er sei der Groesste und wir haetten seinen Befehlen zu folgen... Aber das sind ja nur die schlimmsten Ausnahmen.  Das groesste Problem ist halt, dass man im PvE ganz andere Schussrotationen ( beim Hunter) benoetigt als im PvP, z.B. hab ich sogut wie nie den Arkanen Schuss im PvE benutzt, da er (solange der Gegner keine Verzauberung drauf hatte die ich entfernen konnte) reine Manaverschwendung war.

Andererseits kann ich verstehen, dass PvPler sich aufregen, dass die PvEler im BG nichts verloren haben, da sie keine Abhaertung etc. haben. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte PvP und PvE Equip strikt getrennt werden. Zum Beispiel werden die PvPSets ans PvP gebunden und PvE Items werden ans PvE gebunden. So lassen sich PvP und PvE Equips nur noch in der normalen, nicht instanzzierten Welt tragen, zum farmen, posen oder was weiss ich.... 
Jeder der dann PvP machen will, kann das machen und kriegt ein gruenblaues "StarterSet" was er dann mit der Zeit verbessern kann, und jedes halbe Jahr wird dann meinet wegen auch das StarterSet angehoben, damit die ProPvPler die Neueinsteiger nicht so heftig in der Pfanne hauen. 
Als PvE Equip wuerde dann das gelten was man sich durchs questen, Instanzen und sonstigen Kram besorgt hat, aber nicht mehr das PvP Equip. 
Andersherum ist es dann aber auch mit dem PvE Equip, im PvP wird das PvPSet getragen und in den Instanzen/Raids only PvE Equip.

Somit ist es naemlich egal wie overpowert das PvP bze PvE Equip ist. Da es ja nur noch eine Rolle in dem jeweiligen Aufgabenbereich hat.  Naja sollte nur etwas balanced sein, damit die ganzen armen Mobs in den Gebieten nicht so abgeschlachtet werden..




Achja hab die ersten 4 Seiten des Themas gelesen und die letzten 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So far

Lazche


----------



## BalianTorres (1. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich bin T6-raider, also nach deiner Aussage, Erfahren und weiss was ich sage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wohl so überflüssig wie dein post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hetzjagd (1. Oktober 2008)

Diese geistige Diarrhö die hier manche absondern is echt der Hammer.


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Leang schrieb:


> Ich sagte das nicht für die pveler weil die meisten eh so klug sind und die leute ned mitnehmen ich hab damit die pvpler gemeint


ja und warum heulen sie dann hier rum?


Leang schrieb:


> aber naja, wenn man ned mal einen beitrag komplett lesen will kann ich auch nichts für.


Wer will ihn nicht _ganz lesen_?

Ich _habe_ ihn ganz gelesen, was mir wahrlich schwer gefallen ist, so, wie ich alle Beiträge in einem thread lese, bevor ich mich äußere, ich mag nur keine sinnlosen fullquotes und wollte mir und den anderen Forenusern ersparen den ganzen Text nochmal lesen zu müssen.

Deswegen zitiere ich mit "..." dazwischen.


----------



## Styl4 (1. Oktober 2008)

PvP-Hasser denk ich jetzt nicht direkt das viele pvp generell hassen viele hassen es nur weil es einfach viel zu einfach ist auf epics zu kommen und 90% der s2 besitzer sich für die größten halten und denken sie können jede instanz mit links meistern nur weilse nen epic set haben und dann rumwhinen und ticket schreiben wennse blöd angemacht werden weilse keinen dmg raushauen o.ä. wo ist da die "lust" am spiel wenn jeder 2te mit epics rumrennt, früher war es ein wettkampf ne epic pvp ausrüstung zu haben aber jetzt einfach ne woche oder 2 mal ins bg stellen bissl leechen und fertig is das epic set...


----------



## datsoli (1. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mir den bullshit den hier einige von sich geben so anschaue, muss ich es mir echt verkneifen nochmal n schönen flamepost zu verfassen...
ich versuch mich mal n bisschen zu zügeln.
man kann nicht pauschal sagen dass pvp equip nichts im pve zu suchen hat, gerade die non set epics sind teilweise ziemlich stark.
Mit S2 ist das halt sone Sache, je nach Klasse/Skillung kann man damit teilweise noch recht passabel raiden oder besteht nichtmal in heroics (ich sag nur retri vs defftank).. bevor ich hier jetzt wieder deshalb geflamet werde kann ich nur auf meinen post von vorhin verweisen in dem ich darauf genauer eingegangen bin!

ach ja,.. wer t6 Content raidet lebt nicht zwangsläufig von Hartz 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann auch erfolgreich raiden ohne dabei sein komplettes rl zurückzustellen.
Aussagen wie "alle PVEler haben kein RL" stinken einfach und zeugen nicht gerade von hoher Intelligenz genausowenig wie die Aussage "Jeder der PVP Equip anhat kann kein PVE, ist faul und beherrscht seine Klasse nicht"!! Schubladendenken ftw!!!

Ansonsten ein fettes Danke u.a. an  erriel dafür dass es noch leute gibt die n bisschen nachdenken anstatt einfach stumpf nachzulabern was sie irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt haben...manche menschen sind halt lernresistent und daher führt diese zum xten mal aufgewärmte diskussion auch mit 100%iger Sicherheit zu nichts..

in diesem Sinne: /close plx

Edit: GANZ GANZ GROSSES /SIGNED AN HETZJAGD! CAPSLOCKFTW!THXBYE


----------



## celion (1. Oktober 2008)

oens schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen...AAABER pvp-equip ist in meinen augen kein einstiegsequip für raids...und genauso wie im raid muss man für pvp mit irgendwas anfangen...man bekommt nunmal beim questen keine (bzw kaum) pvp-items um full-pvp-equip im bg zu haben...pve-equip kann man bekommen durch: 1. questbelohnungen; 2. pve-drops; 3. instanzen und 4. craften...pvp-equip kann man meines wissens (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) nur durch ehre und/oder arena bekommen...ehre sammelt man auf nem pve-server am besten im bg...richtig?!?!
> 
> also kein erbarmen meinerseits für die "armen" pvpler...



oder bei jadem Rufhändler für ein paar Gold kaufen (blau)


----------



## Kirschensaft--Nazjatar (1. Oktober 2008)

ich kann dir sagen warum das so ist weil die leute die sich darüber aufregen (so wie ich) wow schon in der zeit gespielt haben in der das wort abhärtung nicht im geringsten vorkam . ich hasse es auch das leute die keinen skill haben so einfach an "relativ" gutes equip kommen können . das ist der grund warum wow im moment auch so scheisse läuft . vor bc hat sich niemand darüber aufgeregt .... hoffe blizzard merkt das eines tages mal ! 

lg kirschensaft


----------



## Suepermann (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dem entnehme ich, daß Du die entsprechenden Threads verfolgt hast.
> 
> Dementsprechend solltest Du die 2. Frage doch beantworten können.
> 
> ...



Es gibt da etwas, das nennt sich rethorische Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (1. Oktober 2008)

Pielt ihr alleWoW nur um Items zu bekommen? Ich spiele um Spaß zu haben ! Immer diese Leute die sich ihr S2 leechen um Epix zu haben ... was bringt mir eins2 set mit dem ich kein arena mache? wer leecht den nur für tolle epix die langweiligen bgs? ich habs mir geholt um in der arena net bei 2 schlägen aus den latschen zu fallen ...... wer nur leecht für epix hat meiner meinung nach den sinn von wow net verstanden raidne macht hald spaß auch wenn slänger dauert und raidne is für mich der kill das ziel net das eq genauso wie beim s2 holen nur endlich geshceit arena machen das ziel is !!


----------



## Ramses_XX (1. Oktober 2008)

Palim palim, eine Flasche Pommes bitte!

Also, dann fangen wir mal na.....
PvP vs. PvE; 100mal dagewesen aber immernoch interessant!
Ich sehs so: Man kann S2 eben doch schön als Einstieg nutzen!
Wenn man mit S2 Kara geht sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem.
Ichselbst trage S2 Kopf und Schultern mit meinem Schurken, der Rest ist aus Kara, Gruul/Maggi oder mit Heromarken gekauft. Alles über Kara wird mit  S2 dann schon schwieriger, aber ich denke das auch hier 1.2 S2- Teile nicht gleich den Weltuntergang bedeuten.


Mfg,

Ramses


Ps: Eine Familienpackung Popcorn bitte!


----------



## Ravenkiss (1. Oktober 2008)

ich bin pvp hasser aber nur wen wir grade in warsong sind 1 zu 1 steht und sich dann der erst 67 mit der bemerkung "super jetzt losen wir schon wieder" aus dem gb klinkt. Ich meine bei 1 zu 1 sind doch die Chancen auf sieg genau so groß wie bei start und solche leute machen mich dan zu pvp hasser.


----------



## Serthil (1. Oktober 2008)

mit pvp eq macht man keinen schaden im pve, sind die falschen stats oben

krieger kein hit, schurke kein hit, schami kein hit, mage kein  hit, kein pvp set hat massig hit oben was man im pve braucht, klar brauchn manche klassn mehr manche weniger.
aba hit is so ziemlich der grund warum ma keinen dmg macht, und deswegen nimmt ma keine dds mit mit s2 set

habi auch scho am eigenen leib erlebt, s2 kann jeder haben, selbst wenna kA von der klasse hat

t4 braucht ma bissl grundvoraussetzung an skill, siehe gruul und maggi, mit grenzdebilen kacknaps kannst des vergessn.
und solche gibts unter den s2 trägern mehr als t4.


----------



## Foxwolf (1. Oktober 2008)

das sin pve spieler die es unfair finden das man mit "im bg rumstehn" bessere sachen bekommt als sie selber, die sich den ganzen abend in irgendner ini rumschlagen


----------



## Hookie (1. Oktober 2008)

In t4 Raids ist es mir eigentlich egal wer welches Equip hat.
Wozu geh ich denn gruul/maggi/kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?um halt equip zu farmen.
Das einzige was mich stört sind diese imba pew pew schurken/hunter mit s2 die sich bei t5/t6 Gilden bewerben und meinen ihr Equip ist dafür locker ausreichend.-Nein
Ich habe auch Respekt vor einem full S2 mit allen pvp sachen equipten,da steckt natürlich auch das ein oder andere stündchen zeit drin.
Aber im Prinzip..Skill>Equip


----------



## Spriggat (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab auch das ganze Kara Zeug und laufe trotzdem lieber mit s3/s4 rum weils einfach bessere stats hat. Ausserdem sollte man eh mit seinen Freunden in die Inis oder Bgs gehen, und denen sollte es egal sein was ihr anhabt. Und das PvP Set ist auch nicht umbedingt schneller zu bekommen als PvE Kleidung. Wenn ich sehe wie die Topgilden ihre Twinks mal in ner Woche auf T6 Niveau ausrüsten und man selber nicht so weit kommt weil man nur 10er Raids schafft mit der Gilde, dann find ichs auch mies. PvP ist genauso ne harte Arbeit wie Raiden. Die Inis sind immer gleich da läuft immer das selbe Programm ab, aber im PvP weißt du nie welche Gegner du bekommst und welche Verbündeten du hast. Ausserdem wenn man seinen Char beherrscht und ein paar Leute kennt, dann wird man auch mit PvP Gear mitgenommen. Ausserdem was beschweren sich die PvE Spieler? Ihr habt viel mehr Itemauswahl als die PvP Spieler und eure Waffen sehen auch besser aus ( z.B. Illi Glaives ) ausserdem bekommt ihr die Rezepte und alles was so dropped, kriegt im allgemeinen mehr Gold als PvP spieler und noch andere tolle Sachen die so droppen wie z.B. den Bären aus Zul Aman. Ich weiß eh nicht was diese Diskussion immer soll PvE vs. PvP. Es sind beides Teile von WoW die seit anfang an dabei waren. Ich lese hier im Forum in letzter Zeit so oft WoW wäre ein PvE Spiel und nicht für PvP ausgelegt. Habt ihr mal vor BC WoW gespielt? Da hat beides Wunderbar zusammen funktioniert und PvP hat soviel Spaß gemacht! Ausserdem gabs da noch Outdoor PvP und Städteraids. Das war so geil damals Tarrens Mühle oder Soutsshore zu Raiden. Da tobte den ganzen Tag die Schlacht. Also Bitte PvP war und ist und wird auch ein Bestandteil von WoW bleiben. Das ganze müsste man nur mal wieder in die eigentliche Spielwelt verlagern und nicht ausschließlich in PvP-Instanzen (Bg, Arena) Ich find es auch schade das sich PvE und PvP nichtmehr so gut miteinander vereinbaren lässt. Früher hab ich beides gerne gemacht und jetzt sehe ich mich gezwungen mich auf eines zu spezialisieren (Skillung, Equipment, Berufe). Man sollte so spielen wie es einem am meisten Spaß macht und wenn jemand halt PvE oder PvP Spezialisiert ist, aber auch mal in den anderen Teil reinschnuppern möchte, sollte man ihm Gelegenheit dazu geben. Es gibt genug Gilden die PvP Spieler mal mit in eine High-End Instanz nehmen wenn er diese mal sehen möchte oder gute PvP-Spieler die einen Freund aus dem PvE Bereich mal in der Arena hochziehen. Und genau so sollte es sein. Diese gegenseitigen Anfeindungen sind doch total kontraproduktiv! Ich finde es sollte jedem Spieler die Möglichkeit gegeben werden beide Seiten des Spieles zu genießen. 

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema!

-Mfg-
Spriggat


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Oktober 2008)

Spriggat schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch das ganze Kara Zeug und laufe trotzdem lieber mit s3/s4 rum weils einfach bessere stats hat.


Deine 15 Zaubertrefferwertung lassen schon auf Kick-Ass-Stats schließen, vorallem für Raids. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele gerne PvP und es ist doch nunmal so:
Viele Spieler sind Jugendliche...wenn sie überhaupt bereits in dieser Altersgruppe sind...und denen geht es in erster Linie um den Dämätsch. Man liest es doch selbst in BG´s immer wieder. "Ich steh an erster Linie im Dämätsch, ihr scheiß Noobs...ihr habt doch nichts drauf und könnt nur verlieren." Schaden alleine aber macht nicht den Sieg aus. Es kommt auf die intelligente Spielweise jedes Einzelnen an, damit die Gruppe am Ende siegreich bleibt.
Letztendlich ist ein BG auch nur ein Raid und kein wirkliches PvP. Ordentliches Teamplay ist angesagt, um einen Sieg einzufahren.
Bevor ich über das Equip der Leute urteile, würde ich mir ihre Spielweise anschauen. Nur die ist letztendlich in jedem Raid wirklich das, was zählt. Mit den besten Klamotten kann der Raid nicht erfolgreich sein, wenn immer wieder einige aus der Reihe tanzen. Und da ist es auch ziemlich wurscht, ob sie blaues Gedöns tragen oder mit Epix rumrennen. Wer sich der Gruppe nicht anpasst, wird sie schlussendlich zum Scheitern bringen.


----------



## Ohmnia (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe da ein paar Bespiele wieso ich PvP Spieler nicht gern in Instanzen und oder Raids mitnehme.

Beispiel eins:

Location: Gruul's Unterschlupf.

Meine Hexe, teilweise noch 70er blaues PvPSet für Gold Equipt (Schultern, Hosen) liege im DMG bei Maulgar unter den ersten 6, es droppen die T4 Schultern. Mit im Raid ein S1 equipter Jäger der grad mal ein wenig mehr Schaden als ein Palatank machte würfelt mir die T4 Schultern weg, kaum hat er das Item im Inventar schreit er: Ja endlich kann ich mir S2 Schultern holen. Man erklärt ihm das man mit T4 Marken kein S2 kriegen kann. Ich bitte ihn, da ich am zweit höchsten gewürfelt hatte.. es bitte per GM Ticket mir zu überlassen da er ja nicht T4 will sonderm nur Pvp Gear holen will die er eh schon hat; und ich es wirklich brauchen könne. Er meinte ok.. jedoch 5 Minuten später schrieb er mich an und beleidigte mich von wegen ich brauche es ich habe ja schon den T4 Hut und er gebe mir die Marke nicht er lösche sie. Er verliess den Raid mit den Worten: Ihr Noobs ich werd mir jetzt doch S2 dafür holen ich hab eben nen Freund gefragt und er meinte es geht.

Beispiel zwei:

Location: Karazhan

Randomraid ich komm ab Kurator dazu weil ich am Dienstag Abend mit meiner Magierin noch ID los war. Ich schau mir keinen (Equip) näher an, denk mir ok die sind ja schon beim Kurator, wird schon passen.

3 Mobs später muss ich erkennen das der einzige Tank im Raid extremst Schaden kassiert, zwar viel Leben hat aber immer kurz vor dem Abnippeln ist obwohl laut Recount die Heilung sehr gut war. Da guck ich mir den Tank mal an.
Komplett S2 Equipt, jeder Sockelstein mit Abhärtung und Ausdauer. Da frag ich ihn: Sag mal wieviel Verteidung hast du, du hast ja alles nicht Tankkonform gesockelt und verzaubert. Da sagt er stinkfrach: 370, das reicht doch, hab aber über 400 Abhärtung. 

Ich versuch Ihm zu erklären das Skillung allein beim Tank nichts Wert ist wenn er weder Kritimmun ist, noch Blocken oder Ausweichen hat. 

Da tickt der Idiot vollkommen aus und meint: Was willst du mir als Magierin erzählen, schliesslich hab ich PvP gemacht damit ich zu gutem Equip komme und ich werd nicht auf dich hören, ich weiss wie ich zu "Tanken" hab.

Ich hab mir das noch bis zu Siechhuf angesehen, 3x Wipe an den arkanen Elementaren und 2x Wipe kurz vor Siechhuf in dem Raum wo Beschwörer und Wichtel stehen.

Ich hab genug und sag.. hey das kann's nicht sein, du nennst dich Tank und kippst um wenn dich 3 Mobs gleichzeitig hauen, keiner der Heiler hat eine Chance dich am Leben zu halten, das liegt an deinem PVP Equip.

Grosser Aufschrei im Raid, fragen ein paar, wie PvP Equip und gucken sich sein Equip an. Der Raid löst sich auf und er S2 Tank flüstert mich an und beleidigt mich, ich hätt ja von nix n Plan und ich habe seinen Raid gesprengt. Igno und gut ist dachte ich mir. Kurz drauf whispert mich ein Kumpel von ihm an und meinte er schreibe ein GM Ticket weil ich der Meinung sei sein Freund könne mit S2 Kara nicht tanken, schliesslich sei Kara ja eine "Achtung jetzt kommts" eine Anfängerinstanz und dafür reiche PvP Equip beim Tank vollkommen aus.


Bespiel drei:

Location: Arkatraz Heroisch

Ich heile mit meiner Priesterin (BT Clear) mit 2240 Heilboni. Mit dabei ein guter Tank, ein Magier, eine Verstärkerschami, ein Schurke und ich. Da ich den Tank kannte sagte ich spontan zu und gab mein Bestes die Leute am Leben zu halten. Eigentlich ging alles gut, jedoch fiel mir der ausgesprochen tiefe Schaden des Magiers und Verstärkers auf, da der Schurke über 40%! des Schadens machte, der Magier knapp 28% und der Verstärker lag ein wenig über dem Tank. 

Schau ich mir kurz vor dem Endboss das Equip der Beiden an. Magier Full S3 und Verstärker teils S1 teils S2. 
Magier alles mit Zauberdurchschlagskraft gesockelt, keine Verzauberungen. Der Verstärker sogut wie nichts gesockelt und INT Verzauberung auf Armschienen und Mungo auf einer Waffe; zweite Waffe +7 Waffenschaden.

Ok ich halt mein Maul, schliesslich sind wir nach fast 2.5 Std beim Endboss; bin bald erlöst und tschüss die Truppe..
Nach sage und schreibe 5! Wipes beim Endboss werd ich als Noobheiler betitelt, wieso ich denn die Gruppe nicht geheilt krieg. Dummerweise kam aus der dritten Kammer immer das Windelementar. Ich studierte während dem Reinlaufen mal ein wenig mein Recount und schau mir die Kämpfe an... der Verstärkerschami hatte Totem des Erdstosses aufgestellt, Castete über 30 Erdschocke.

Der Magier hatte als Feuerspec Mage arkane Geschosse gespammt.
Ich sage den Leuten.. naja wie soll ich heilen wenn ihr zu lang für einen Mob braucht und ich nicht Reggen kann, Manatränke haben bekanntlich Cooldowns. 

Also ein letzter Try... ich gebe bekannt: mein letzer Try ich geh dannach. Und wieder spawnt das Windelementar aus der 3ten Kammer, Kettenblitz über Kettenblitz ich muss extrem Gruppenheilen und dabei zusehen das ich selber nicht abkratze, da meldet sich der Verstärkerschami zu Wort und sagt ganz traurig: Sorry ich probier ja die Kettenblitze zu unterbrechen aber irgendwie treffen meine Erdschocke nicht. 

Tank stösst ein grosses ROFL aus, ich ein OMG... und er Schami: wasn?

Tank sagt: Erdelementare sind bekanntlich Immun gegen Erdschock.
Der Schami: Oh, stimmt

Natürlich sind wir gewipt da ich noch während dem Windelementar komplett Oom war und als Horizontriss Spawnte konnte ich grad noch schnell n Manatrank saufen, die Gruppe hochheilen und dann war ich wieder Oom. Tank stirbt mir weg (mit HoT drauf, mehr ging nicht). Ich verlass die Gruppe und werd vom Magier angeflüstert ich sei ein Noobheiler ich soll doch erstmal lernen wie man Heilt.

Ich antworte.. ja klar und du lern erst mal mit deinem Magier Schaden zu machen, Zauberdurchschlagskraft = das Gegenteil von Abhärtung, beides im PvE wenig brauchbar.. Sockel dein Zeug erstmal mit Spelldmg und lass dir anständige Verzauberungen raufmachen, dann wäre der Kampf nähmlich schneller vorbei und ich hätt Mana um Euch zu heilen, aber egal ich bin Noob und du PvP'ler, igno und tschüss.


Seitdem, wenn ich in nen Randomraid gehe, guck ich mir zuerst jeden einzelnen Spieler im Arsenal an; wenn auch nur ein voll PvP Equipter Spieler dabei ist verlasse ich den Raid. Ich hab gelernt.

Ich hab mit allen 3 meiner Full Epic Chars Stunden, wenn nicht Wochen oder Monate (zusammengerechnet) in Heroinstanzen verbracht damit ich mit anderen mithalten konnte und überhaupt mit nach Gruul/ZA/SSC usw mitgenommen wurde... und dann kommen PvP Spieler die Total falsch Gesockelt haben, und meinen sie seinen besser Equipt und würfeln dann noch anderen die Teile weg für die andere schon 20x in einer Raidinstanz waren. Ich bin bereit mir was wegwürfeln zu lassen, von Spielern die gern Raiden, oft Raiden und sich Mühe geben, aber ich bin nicht bereit mir etwas von einem PvP Spieler wegwürfeln zu lassen, damit er sich sein nächstes S Teil für die Tokens holt und ich nach 25x im gleichen Raid wieder in die Röhre gucke.

Wenn ich mit meiner Heilerin mit S2 Zul Aman heilen wollte, würde mich keine Sau mitnehmen da ich die Heilleistung mit S2 nicht bringen kann, aber jede andere Klasse wird auch mit reinem PvP Equip mitgenommen, wieso soll ich also "PvP'ler" in Raids mögen?


----------



## Jurok (1. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Generell erschließt sich mir nicht warum Du nun einen eigenen neuen Thread aufgemacht hast.
> Hätte es nicht gereicht es im aktuellen Thread zu dem Thema zu schreiben?



Weil das dann eh niemand mehr liest.... oder nur selten. Hätte ich auch gemacht. 



Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



Wenn sie nicht Lechen sind sie es auch im PVP und nur da ... Instanzen kannst ja so gut wie vergessen aber im Duell sind sie mit Abhärtung klar im Vorteil. Ich weiß net der eine kann sagen mit t6 er kann Black Temple, Sunwell etc. und der mit S4 kann sagen er hat ne super Arena Wertung aber beides kann man nun mal nicht, außer man hat natürlich beide Equips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was würde das bringen wenn das Blau wäre? Würden sie dich mit S2 trotzdem mit deim T6 fertig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find Blau eigentlich eh schöner.



Yinnai schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch schon, die PvP-Set hasser sind die, welche selbst wochenlang raiden gehn für ihr T4 Kram und du gehst 2 Wochen in BG und hast schon alles um in T5 contet einzusteigen. Dann kommt noch hinzu das es möglich ist diese PvP Sets zu leechen, was eigentlich null arbeit ist außer online zu sein und sich am BG anzumelden.
> 
> Das nicht jeder sein S2 leecht ist mir klar, also mir zumindest wäre das zu doof mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen um dann Ehre und Marken zu bekommen.



Ärgerlich, würd ich sagen. Aber es ist nun mal so Pech gehabt kann man ja genauso machen. Obwohl ich nicht glaube das S2 Leute im Auge oder so mitgenommen werden so einfach ists dann auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Oktober 2008)

hier ich mag kein pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (1. Oktober 2008)

*Meld* PvP-Hasser bin wie du uns so nett nennst.
Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass wenn ein Healer der ca 2k addheal hat mit PvP müll keinen raid oder grp gehealt bekommt.
Genauso DD's, n Pve eq mage macht einfach einfach sehr viel mehr dmg, hab das schon sehr oft gesehen.
Und bei den Tanks fang ich garnicht erst an "critimun ololol wasn des? ich hab imba 300 abhärtung" -.-

Meine Meinung strikte PvP und PvE eq trennung da viele, nicht alle, durch PvP einfach keinen skill mehr haben.
Und meiner meinung nach, begann diese EpixX geilheitsseuche erst mit dem PvP-Sets für ehre mist, richtig.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Weil das dann eh niemand mehr liest.... oder nur selten. Hätte ich auch gemacht.


Die Logik erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht.
Du hast es schließlich nicht getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der TE hatte eine Meinung zu einem Thema zu dem es bereits einen Thread auf Seite 1 gab. Trotzdem hat er seine Meinung nicht im entsprechenden Thread verkündet, sondern einen eigenen aufgemacht.
Nun hast auch Du eine Meinung zum Thema - allerdings machst Du keinen eigenen Thread auf.
Wie also kannst Du dann sagen, daß Du das gleiche getan hättest?^^

Generell kann ich zum Thema nur das wiederholen, was schon x-fach (insbesondere von Haggie) gepostet wurde:
Jeder kann sich aussuchen, ob er es wagt mit PvP-equippten PvElern in eine Instanz zu gehen.
Jeder kann sich auch seine Arena-Partner aussuchen.
Was man sich nicht aussuchen kann sind die Schlachtfeld-Kumpanen, wenn man nicht in einer Stammgruppe spielt.
Da _muß_ man sich mit dem Abfinden was da so rumläuft und zu einem Großteil sind das PvEler, die meinen, sie könnten dort ihr Equip, das sie vorhaben im PvE zu tragen, im Schnelldurchgang verbessern.
In einigen Fällen ist dem ja auch so. Die S2-Waffen sind toll und voll PvE-tauglich. Also springen sie ein paar Stunden von AdS zu AdS und hängt noch ein paar AVs hintendran - schwupps hat man die erste Waffe.
Die meisten leechen dort ja nicht einmal. Die sind dann ambitioniert bei der Sache und haben auch Lust zu gewinnen. Nur haben sie eben kein ordentliches PvP-Equip und meist auch wenig Erfahrung. Kicken kann man sie dort trotzdem nicht.
Und nachdem sie dann die Waffe haben, denken sie sich vielleicht, daß ein paar von den S-Sachen noch ganz brauchbar wären und treiben die Geschichte weiter.

Ergo: Die einzigen die Grund haben sich zu beschweren sind die PvPler, die nichts dagegen unternehmen können, daß sie mit unterequipten PvElern die Schlachten bestreiten müssen.

Edit:


Seratos schrieb:


> Und meiner meinung nach, begann diese EpixX geilheitsseuche erst mit dem PvP-Sets für ehre mist, richtig.


Das sollte man sich einrahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, Du meintest sicherlich den "Arenasets für Ehre"-Mist... trotzdem liest es sich einfach so nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo, sry meinte natürlich Arenasets für Ehre mist^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi,  natürlich hab ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, is aber auch egal, ich tu einfach mal meine Meinung kund :-D

Also was mit, als Tank, einfach immerwieder tierisch auf die Eier geht sind spieler die einfach nicht warten können bis ich überhaupt am Mob bin und das sind nunmal so gut wie immer PvP spieler. Ich finde PvP spieler sollten auch aufm BG bleiben, da is aggro und so ja egal, meine erfahrung ist leider das viele der PvP`ler keine ahnung von Gruppenspiel haben.  Heute war ich mit so nem Schurken unterwegs der sich z.B. nie an die Symbole gehalten hat, wiso auch, hat ja Epics an. Nichts für ungut aber den ruf habt ihr euch selber angeschafft bzw. ein grosser teil von euch.
Ach udn noch off-Topic (zumindest etwas): Ich bin mitlerweile schon soweit das ich schurken vor iniantritt frage ob sie Schlösserknacken geskillt haben, wenn nein dann kick. Ich finde jede klasse hat seine Fähigkeiten aus einem Grund und es gehört einfach dazu das ich diese auch skill egal wie ,,nutzlos" ich sie finde. Ich renn als Pala immer mit Symbol der Offenbarung inner Tasche rum, auch wenn ichs fast nie brauch. Unter die gleiche Kategorie kommen für mich Magier die sich weigern nen Tisch hinzustellen, das is einfach nur arm udn zeigt wie Egoistisch das ganze geworden ist.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Spriggat (2. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Deine 15 Zaubertrefferwertung lassen schon auf Kick-Ass-Stats schließen, vorallem für Raids.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja ich trage im Moment ja auch nur PvP Klamotten. Wenn ich Raiden gehe dann schaue ich halt wo ein PvE Item besser passt und ziehe das dann in der Ini an. 


@Ohmina:

Das ist Schade wenn du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast, aber nicht alle PvP Spieler sind so. Ich war auch letztens bei Gruul gewesen mit meinem Magier und da hatte ich durch mein PvP Equip sogar einen Vorteil. Ich hab den einen Boss da getankt der die Feuerbällte schießt und durch das PvP Set hatte ich viel Leben und es hat auch wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> Jo, sry meinte natürlich Arenasets für Ehre mist^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bleibt also zu hoffen, daß Blizzard den gleichen Fehler nicht nochmal begeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldzerg (2. Oktober 2008)

in kurz:

Wenn Ich ein PVE Spieler bin und mich aufrege das PVP Spieler ganz schnell und doch so leicht an Items kommen die im Grunde eh nur Müll
sind , würde ICH mich zurück lehnen und mich fragen weswegen ich mich eigentlich aufrege weil:

PVP Krams ist leicht zu bekommen dafür aber Müll ,
PVE Krams so Megaüberdrüber Megaschwer und nur mit dem überdrüber Megaskill zu bekommen ist dafür aber auch Supermegaklasse,

dann past doch aus Sicht der PVE Spieler alles,

oder mags gar an der Farba Lila liegen und an dem Neid und der Gier und weil man anderen so gar nichts gönnt....

ein Fetter Applaus an die ganze Neidhameln und Rumraunzer IHR seid doch eh die Besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Mist ?? Und vor allem wer fordert sowas.
> 
> Wer selbst T5 oder T6 trägt, wird sich kaum an einer blöden Debatte über T4-S2 beteiligen. Das wären dann die erfolgreichen Raider in meinen Augen. Die sind es sicher nicht.


*Hier... Winke!!!*

darf mich selbst zu den zählen die den T6 4er bonus haben dürfen.. und ich bin trotzdem einer der sich über PvP=/=PvE aufregt!

och wie frohlocke ich das S5 ausschaut wie D3 für arme und ALLE PvP Items Arenapunkte brauchen :>

(Bis auf die Mark-PvP Sachen, aber dafür muss man ja wieder PvE machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Oktober 2008)

> PVP Krams ist leicht zu bekommen dafür aber Müll ,
> PVE Krams so Megaüberdrüber Megaschwer und nur mit dem überdrüber Megaskill zu bekommen ist dafür aber auch Supermegaklasse,
> 
> dann past doch aus Sicht der PVE Spieler alles,



Das sehe ich in etwa gleich.
Wenn jeder einfach das spielen würde, was er will, wäre alles perfekt.
Aber das ist die menschliche Natur. Man muss seine Meinung tausend Mal breittreten und sich über Sachen beschweren die doch eigentlich in Ordnung sind. ^^


----------



## m0b3x (2. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-



omg ich hab mit meinem s1 hunter mehr dmg in t4 content gemacht als irgendwelche andren t4 dds... hab sogar t5 magier gebangt...


----------



## Onyxien (2. Oktober 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> nunja ein paar leute die s2 tragen haben es sogar voll drauf. Klingt komisch is aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imladmorgul (2. Oktober 2008)

Hetzjagd schrieb:


> Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.



Ja natürlich hebst Du die aus den Latschen. Die haben ja PvE-Equip an und Du PvP. Dafür heben die dann vielleicht nen Boss aus den Latschen, den Du noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## Fettesschaf (2. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist auch T>S aus dem meistgenannten grund. Wenn jemand t4 full hat und jemand S2 Full hat ist für mich der t4 er ersma besser equipped aus dem einfachen grund : Der hat wahrscheinlich dafür was getan ( 90% )
Wenn ich mir den mit S2 anschau weiß ich: Der könnte was dafür getan haben. Aber wegen den ganzen kiddies die mitlerweile S2 leechen liegt die prozentchance sich das erkämpft zu haben bei 50% etwa. Woher soll man wissen obs nun ein guter pvp ler is oder n leeche kiddie. 
Mehr respekt habe ich vor den S3 und S4 Leuten weil das kann man sich net leechen. Daher find ich da durchaus 
S3=T5  S4=T6. 
Aber im zweifellsfall würd ich als raidleiter n duell gegen besagten S2 spieler machen. Wenn ich T4 hab hat er ja (meistens) equipptechnich nen vorteil im duell. Wen er dann komplett loost is er n kiddie sobns kanner rein^^


----------



## SatansZorn (2. Oktober 2008)

sollen sie den pvp items halt ne andere farbe geben den guten zb rot dann hört auch das gejammer auf 
ich spiel beides und lach mich permanent schlapp über PVEler die auf dem PVP rumhacken 
sorry sind echt meist die OHNE skill die eigentlich nur mobs oder bosse nach anleitungen legen die sie im internet einstudiert haben da erfolgreicher pveler die bosse vor ihnen dutzende male versucht ahben um dann taktiken zu entwickeln wie diese gelegt werden können/müssen

pve macht mir auch viel spass und ich würde auch nicht meine pvp klamotten im raid anziehen zb

man trifft auch selten mal einen pvpler der was gegen pveler sagt da ein pvpler in der regel auch auf einen computergesteurten mob einhauen kann nur scheinbar sind einige pveler so sehr gefrustet das sie im pvp nix reissen das pvp natürlich nicht zu wow gehören darf usw

aber es ist auch das einfachste : kann ich NICHT so will ichs NICHT so taugt es auch NICHTS

die disskussion bringt so oder so nichts sondern kann höchstens als zeitvertreib angesehen werden 
auf einen punkt oder zu einem ziel werden wir hier nicht kommen 
dafür sind einige leute auch viel zu verbittert 

mal dabvon ab macht ein s3 hexer zb genausguten schaden wie ein t4 hexer 
beim boss gehts natürlich ohne trefferwertung etwas runter das ist klar aber trozdem ist es noch ok

ssc usw wollt ich auch nicht mit 3 full s2 hexern gehn das ist auch klar 
naja bringt alles nix 

also noch viel spass beim weiter rumjammern und vorallem viel spass INGAME ob jetzt im raid oder im bg oder der arena 
und immer dran denken für die meisten von uns ist wow nur ein spiel und wer da wirklich anderen was abneidet oder gar meint das er was besseres ist weil er ne höhere rüssi hat , der hat ganz offensichtlich viel schlimmere probleme als der mensch der kein t5/t6 - /s3/s4 am start hat !


----------



## Goldzerg (2. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Hier... Winke!!!*
> 
> darf mich selbst zu den zählen die den T6 4er bonus haben dürfen.. und ich bin trotzdem einer der sich über PvP=/=PvE aufregt!
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir recht die änderungen im PVP werden das erfarmen von Ausrüstung erschweren und es ist GUT so ABER 
nun kümmenn wir uns ein klein wenig ums PVE abfarmen,

Um zu verhindern das Raidbosse nach einigen und wahrscheinlich sogar vielen versuchen dann doch nur mehr
abgefarmt werden , wie es ja doch vorkommt , Ich zitiere "Gilde XYZ hat diesen oder jenen Boss auf FARMSTATUS",

würde ich vorschlagen das man keine Fixen Skripts mehr für Bosse und Ereignisse Instanzen bebehält sondern
das selbige immer wieder etwas anderes machen zu anderen Zeitpunkten das Sie nicht so leicht berechenbar sind,

das würde dann das abfarmen auch für PVE Items erschweren ,
Das wäre eine Tolle wirkliche Herausforderung für PVE Spieler , die Sie ja wie nach eigener Aussage ja doch so
über alles Lieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn schon schwerer dann Bitte für ALLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strupp (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin ich bin PvEler der zum Spass mit seinem Schurken PvP betreibt.
Abgesehen davon das dieser Thread hier auf sinnvolles: "ich r0xxor t4/t5 mit s1 weg" und "PvEler sind nur neidisch" "S2 leute machen 0 Schaden im PvE" und natuerlich das allseits beliebte "Meine Seite is super eure Seite is sch***" beschraengt ist, dachte ich mir ich geb mal meinen Senf ab.

S2 Set ist verhaeltnismaessig leicht zu bekommen ja.
T4 Set mittlerweile eigentl. auch.
Der Unterschied hier ist aber: S2 bekommste auf jedenfall, selbst wenn du dauernd verlieren solltest, dauernd dann natuerlich um einiges laenger.
T4 Bekommte grad als Schluesselklasse (vorallem z.b.) Tank sehr leicht (gildenfarmrun) oder sehr schwer (gilden anfaenger keine chance auf farmrun einladung hero&normal rennen usw)
Bin ich deswegen neidisch? noe, warum auch? Ich wipe mit meinem Karagildentwink Run auch gern mal, gehoert dazu, und wenn sich alle anstrengen + der Spass im vordergrund steht. steht man auf und versuchts nochmal.
Genausowenig gebe ich auf sollte ich im Warsong mal 2-0 hinten liegen o.ae. Warum auch? 

Der Unterschied der Season&Tier sets ist ganz einfach das eins auf PvP und das andere auf PvE ausgelegt ist. Das ist so, natuerlich kann ein S2 in Kara,Gruul,Maggi und ZA wenns vlt. nicht bedingt zum Baer gehen soll mithalten. Er wird aber meist! im Nachteil liegen, (sollte der Skill des PvPlers und des PvElers auf dem selben niveau liegen(natuerlich kann man mit s2 einen t5 "outdmgen" aber ich kann auch einen s2 mit t4 grillen...ganz einfach es liegt daran wie gut derjenige seine klasse beherrscht, es ist schwerer aber moeglich)

Es kommt natuerlich auch auf die Klasse an, ein S2 Krieger nehm ich nicht gern als Tank mit, einen T4 Combat schurken zieh ich dem S2 Shs Schurken allemal vor. Das wird hier alles irgendwie ausgelassen. (Aber was erwart ich.)

Skillung + Items + Koennen = Ergebniss und nicht "Epiiiiiiiic" = Ergebniss

Was hier natuerlich auch noch komplett ignoriert wurde sind die Set Boni, selbst wenn der S2 Fury Krieger PvE geskillt ist und weiss was er tut, das S2 die gleichen stats hat wie t4 oder t5, ist der gleichgute T4 oder T5 Krieger immernoch vor ihm da diese auch einfach einen ausschlag geben. Denn +25 Abhaertung und weniger CD auf Intercept ist im PvE zu 90% nicht wirklich hilfreich dps maessig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars eigentlich schon, ein Satz vlt. noch an alle: "Im PvE is doch eh immer das selbe ergo kein skill noetig etc. pp.". Genau deswegen haben 90% aller Gilden SWP durch und gugen in die Leere. Glaub mir PvE ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht. Wir sind oft an Mobs wie z.b. Hydross gewhipt weil ein Fehler reichen kann um den Raid zu sprengen, es kommt einfach auf den Boss an. Und 2-3 Randoms mit wenig Erfahrung koennen solche dinge schon schwieriger machen. Ist halt so. 
Ich behaupte jetzt nicht das PvP leichter waer o.ae. es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Spiel als PvE, aber da es hier um Ehre Sets geht ist das was ganz anderes, denn hier reicht es in den meisten faellen 08/15 Kaempfe zu liefern, denn wann ist es im BG schon mal ein "ausgeglichener" Kampf?

Ich habe genauso viel Respekt vor Leuten mit einem Rating von sagen wir 2000 wie vor Leuten mit SWP Kleidung.
Das PvE > PvP oder PvP > PvE gelaber ist doch einfach sinnlos.

MfG

P.S. Wer behauptet das PvEler kein RL haben hat keine ahnung. Ich selbst Raide in BT&MH mit meinem Main und leite unseren karatwinkrun das sind 3 Tage unter der Woche (Di,Mi,Do), 11h pro Woche 4,3 & nochmal 4h Pro Abend (sollte ich alles machen was ich selten tue). Ich bezweifel sehr das als RL-vernachlaessigend bezeichnet werden kann, und viele PvPler koennen sich da genauso an die Nase fassen und mal ausrechnen wieviel sie pro Woche in BGs&Arenen verbringen.


----------



## teroa (2. Oktober 2008)

Fettesschaf schrieb:


> Mehr respekt habe ich vor den S3 und S4 Leuten weil das kann man sich net leechen.



jo s4 habe auf jeden fall was getahn aber s3 naja nur die die auch s3 schultern/waffen habne weil die ja ranking brauchen der rest von s3 ist ja free loot.
aber gott sei dank braucht mann in lich king von anfang an ranking für die epics auch wenn meiner meinung nach das ranking für das erste epic set zu low ist....


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Warum diese Feindseligkeit ?? Was soll das ?
> 
> Was soll dieser Mist ?? Und vor allem wer fordert sowas.



Wenn du die Theman ja verfolgt hast, solltest du dir DAS wohl selbst beantworten können, oder nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Attractolide schrieb:


> Es ist der blanke Neid. Weil Leute nicht ertragen können, dass andere schneller oder leichter an Items kommen als sie selbst.



Nein. Es ist das Unverständniss, das alle S2 Helden meinen, das Ihr PVP Kram (egal wie gesockelt und wie enchantet und ich spreche hier von PVP-Sockeln und -Verzauberungen) berechtigt sind Kara, ZA, Gruul bis rauf zu SSC gehen zu können! 



Attractolide schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Wochen mit nem Hunter PvP gemacht und jetzt 8 Epics...übrigens 120 Hit...scheiss auf die 15 vom T4.



Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein: 120? loooooooool auf wieviel Ap hmmmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (2. Oktober 2008)

also die leute regen sich über die pvp sachen (s1 und s2) auf, weil die leute mit dem pvp zeug denken, dass sie damit auch locker pve machen können und sofortmit dem t5 content anfangen können oder gar schon mit t6.

die s2 sachen sind ja für heroics und kara noch ganz gut zu gebrauchen um marken zu farmen oder halt t4. das problem an den arena sachen ist einfach das, dass da einfach mana reg und trefferwertung fehlt. was nützt es mir, wenn ich theoretisch mehr schaden mache als jemand mit t4, aber viel seltener treffe wie jemand mit t4 oder andauernd oom bin. 

bei s3 und s4 ist immerhin ein wenig trefferwertung drauf und sind auch ein wenig besser zum raiden geeignet aber s2 reicht nur wie s1 dazu, dass man sich im t4 content erstmal richtiges pve equipment holt, um dann auch den t5 content zu schaffen.


----------



## taribar (2. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch schon, die PvP-Set hasser sind die, welche selbst wochenlang raiden gehn für ihr T4 Kram und du gehst 2 Wochen in BG und hast schon alles um in T5 contet einzusteigen. Dann kommt noch hinzu das es möglich ist diese PvP Sets zu leechen, was eigentlich null arbeit ist außer online zu sein und sich am BG anzumelden.
> 
> Das nicht jeder sein S2 leecht ist mir klar, also mir zumindest wäre das zu doof mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen um dann Ehre und Marken zu bekommen.





/edit


----------



## Maximolider (2. Oktober 2008)

also,dann mal mein senf...:-)
habe auch im anfangscontent geraidet und kann dazu eines sagen...als rogue kann man wirklich einen teil der pvp sachen gut gebrauchen,zb die s2-schwerter.
ich glaube das problem wäre nicht so groß,wenn man es ein bisschen differenzierter angehen würde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
s2/3/4 taugt mit der richtigen skillung und verzauberungen durchaus für pve bei vielen klassen,jedoch nur für den t4-content.dort fängt man dann an sich sein pve-gear zu besorgen,sei es durch dropglück oder durch marken.wenn man es von der seite sieht ist es sicherlich kein schlechtes startequip,vorausgesetzt immer,die skillung und der rest wurde auf pve ausgelegt,aber das erwähnte ich weiter oben.mir blieb auch garnicht soviel anderes übrig,da ich ein wow-späteinsteiger bin und durch zufall in eine raidgilde gerutscht bin.nach einiger zeit hat man mich dort recht gerne mit in raids und auch schnell mit nach za genommen,lag sicherlich nicht an meinem superequip,eher daran das ich es liebe,wenn der tank die aggro hält und ich mein omen nicht aus den augen gelassen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also,lange rede kurzer sinn,es ist sehr vom spieler abhängig,ob es mit den s-sets geht,wenn jemand sich natürlich weigert um zu skillen und alles mit abhärtung gesockelt hat ist es wohl eher sinnfrei,aber mit ein bisschen spielverständniss für den anfang ne super sache.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein paar Bespiele wieso ich PvP Spieler nicht gern in Instanzen und oder Raids mitnehme.


Gut! Beispiele und das Bergünden, warum man so denkt, wie man denkt, macht es zu einer fundierten Meinung!


Ohmnia schrieb:


> Beispiel eins:
> 
> Location: Gruul's Unterschlupf.
> 
> Meine Hexe, teilweise noch *70er blaues PvPSet *für Gold Equipt (Schultern, Hosen) liege im DMG bei Maulgar unter den ersten 6...


ich hab's mal abgekürzt...
Aha... ein rnd in der Gruppe... OK... nen Deppen erwischt... OK!
Das führt also dazu, dass du der Meinung bist, *alle *PvPler sind Deppen und PvP-Equip hat in einer Raidinstanz nix zu suchen?
...und gehst selbst teilweise mit blauem PvP-Equip zu Gruul???
Kopf --> Tischplatte


Ohmnia schrieb:


> Beispiel zwei:
> 
> Location: Karazhan
> 
> Randomraid ...


Ich hab zwar weitergelesen, aber nur rein interessehalber...
Ich gehe nicht mehr mit randoms in Instanzen, weder hero, noch nonheroic, raiden schon gar nicht.
Warum? damit mir genau *das* nicht mehr passiert! Ich lerne nämlich immer noch dazu...
Aber lernresistenz lässt sich auch durch die wildeste Diskussion im Forum nicht beheben.


Ohmnia schrieb:


> Bespiel drei:
> 
> Location: Arkatraz Heroisch
> 
> Ich heile mit meiner Priesterin (BT Clear) mit 2240 Heilboni. Mit dabei ein guter Tank, ein Magier, eine Verstärkerschami, ein Schurke und ich. Da ich den Tank kannte ... Schau ich mir kurz vor dem Endboss das Equip der Beiden an....


Jo, wieder mal ne Rnd-Grp... wieder mal paar Deppen... leider in WoW genauso vertreten wie im RL, warum auch nicht...denn hinter jedem WoW-Char steckt auch ein RL-"Char".


Ohmnia schrieb:


> Seitdem, wenn ich in nen Randomraid gehe, guck ich mir zuerst jeden einzelnen Spieler im Arsenal an; wenn auch nur ein voll PvP Equipter Spieler dabei ist verlasse ich den Raid. Ich hab gelernt.


Na also! Da sind wir wieder bei meinem Lieblingsthema! ICH, und nur *ICH* entscheide, wen ich mit in eine Gruppe nehme, bzw in wessen Gruppe ich mitgehe!
Und somit brauche ich mich hinterher nicht aufregen (spart Betablocker, die kann man sich dann für's Forum aufheben)
btw... is noch Popcorn da?


Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich hab mit allen 3 meiner Full Epic Chars Stunden, wenn nicht Wochen oder Monate (zusammengerechnet) in Heroinstanzen verbracht damit ich mit anderen mithalten konnte und überhaupt mit nach Gruul/ZA/SSC usw mitgenommen wurde... und dann kommen PvP Spieler die Total falsch Gesockelt haben...
> Wenn ich mit meiner Heilerin mit S2 Zul Aman heilen wollte, würde mich keine Sau mitnehmen ...aber jede andere Klasse wird auch mit reinem PvP Equip mitgenommen...


Da gibt's ein passendes Zitat aus unserem alten Raid, was hier fein passt (Ich zitiere):
"Weißt du, wie sach das ein wenig anhört? Mimimimimi!"
(Nur'n Zitat)


Ohmnia schrieb:


> wieso soll ich also "PvP'ler" in Raids mögen?


Weil DU (und nur *DU*) entscheidest ob du dich mit diesen k4ckn00bs in einem Raid/Gruppe/Instanz/Server/Spiel befindest?!?



Tal schrieb:


> Hi,  natürlich hab ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, is aber auch egal, ich tu einfach mal meine Meinung kund...



gut, dann les' ich deine Beitrag auch nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fettesschaf schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch T>S aus dem meistgenannten grund. Wenn jemand t4 full hat und jemand S2 Full hat ist für mich der t4 er ersma besser equipped aus dem einfachen grund : Der hat *wahrscheinlich *dafür was getan ( 90% )
> Wenn ich mir den mit S2 anschau weiß ich: Der könnte was dafür getan haben.  ...
> Aber im zweifellsfall würd ich als raidleiter n duell gegen besagten S2 spieler machen. Wenn ich T4 hab hat er ja (meistens) equipptechnich nen vorteil im duell. Wen er dann komplett loost is er n kiddie sobns kanner rein^^


1. Gib mir genug Gold und ich lass dich schnell mal auf T5-Niveau ziehen!
Ok... Kopf --> Tischplatte
2. Du bist kein Raidleiter, gell? Hab' ich mir gedacht, denn ein S2-full hat im Raid nix zu suchen, da kann er dich 20 mal aus den Socken hauen...
Kopf --> Tischplatte

Ich mag jetzt kein Popcorn mehr, hat jemand Kopfschmerztabletten? Und vertragen die sich mit den Betablockern?


----------



## Nale (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch ziemlich Lachs, wie das Equip aussieht... ob nun Sxx, Txx oder XYZ. Hauptsache die Skillung ist vernünftig und die Stats stimmen. Im Zweifelsfall kommt der Blick ins Arsenal.

Ist der Char am Hitcap? Stimmt +Crit? Stimmt der Spelldmg/AP? etc ...

Wenn das alles stimmig ist, kann derjenige meinetwegen sogar mit einem nackten Char in die Instanz, solange er die Werte bringt und spielen kann (und natürlich nicht frech wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Als bestes Beispiel kann ich nur den Vergelter anführen, bei dem das PvP-Equip oft besser als vergleichbares PvE-Equip ist ...

Ich würde nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren ... aber stimmt schon, es laufen genug Uber-Kiddie-Roxxor da draussen rum, die wegen ihrem S2 auf dicke Hose machen =/

Beschwert sich ja auch niemand darüber, dass bei der eigenen Fraktion ein Warri oder Schurke mit den Kriegsgleven am Start ist, obwohl die ja bekanntermaßen aus dem PvE-Bereich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (2. Oktober 2008)

hm...schubladendenken ftw.

meine schami ist full s2 und ich habe nicht den anspruch in irgendwelchen inis mitgenommen zu werden, fall ich nu aus der rolle?

mit meiner priesterin hatte ich auch schon öfters full t5/6 leute im hero instanzen dabei, wo man halt ne tagesquest erledigen wollte, das die leute wirklich gut spielen konnten, schaden machen UND aufs omen achten konnte ich von denen nicht behaupten.

wenn ich mir überlege, was für nulpen ich schon im t6 gesehn und kennen gelernt habe, kann es nicht so schwer und aufwendig sein daran zu kommen (und nein es war vor der zeit, wo agefangen wurde t6 marken und ähnliches vür gold zu verkaufen).

ja es gibt pvpler, die oberroxxor kiddies spielen, aber das es sie auch als pveler gibt, die die gleiche idioten-schiene spielen wird in so einer diskusion gerne verschwiegen.


der hass kann eigentlich nur daher kommen, das man unterschiedliche wege bescheitet um an die sets zu kommen.
für s2 bin ich auf keine gilde, keine stammgruppe, nix angewiesen. ich starte die BGs und hab etwas später etwas ehre und marken. während ich für T6 eine gut funktionierende raidgilde brauche.

ach ich vergass, ich brauch gar keine gilde mehr, nur noch genug gold und eine gilde (Affenjungs mal als beispiel) die mich da durch zieht.


----------



## Werlord (2. Oktober 2008)

PvP vor Bc = geil  = mühe geben
PvP mit Bc = scheiße = leechen pur

Sehe schon Spieler die habe innerhalb 1 Woche ganzes s2 zusammengefarmt + Waffe  , dies ist nur seit dem drecks PvP patch möglich vorher hat man z.b im alterac bis zu 3 Stunden gespielt und sich mühe gegeben denn ganzen schrott abzugeben damit man solche npc´s beschwören kann und das rangsytem war auch super ,  nur die besten hatten die gute Rüstung da war es noch so das das PvPset noch schwieriger war zusammenzufarmen als das Pveset

Aber jetzt mit bc hat jeder noob pvpepics die locker mit denn epics aus denn großen Raidinstanzen mithalten können !

Spieler mit PvPequip werden nicht gerne für Raids mitgenommen weil die meisten einfach nur noobs sind die s2 haben und keine erfahrung haben .

Die Gladisets die es nicht für Ehre zu kaufen gibt sind noch für richtige PvPler gedacht die muss man sich erarbeiten man muss die Wertung hochspielen .


----------



## Nale (2. Oktober 2008)

> ja es gibt pvpler, die oberroxxor kiddies spielen, aber das es sie auch als pveler gibt, die die gleiche idioten-schiene spielen wird in so einer diskusion gerne verschwiegen




Gerade in den Zeiten, wo schon wieder viele große Gilden Langeweile verspüren und Leute für Gold durch die Raidinstanzen ziehen und T6 Marken u.ä. Items verkaufen ...


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Oktober 2008)

1. Ich Trage T6 und nehme an der diskussion teil

2. PvP Items in Inis verbieten ist schwachsinn

3. PvE equippte seis auch nur T4 grundsätzlich S2 Leuten vorziehen. Ich würde sogar T5 leute vor S4 setzen.

4. Wer PvE equip trägt hat bissl mehr erfahrung was movement betrifft etc daher bevorzugt zu behandeln abgesehen davon das Hit sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Oktober 2008)

US95GringoUS95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben denen PvP einfach Spass macht!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die nicht jeden Tag 3 Stunden zum raiden haben!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die sich einfach über die schicke Optik der Sets freuen!
> Vielleicht soll es ja auch Spieler geben die WoW als das begreifen was es ist, nämlich ein Spiel!
> ...



So isses PVE ler sidn mal wieder die besten.... S4 macht keien arbeit rüchtüg... man braucht ja nur ne wertung wofür man auch arbeiten muss... dies kan ndurchaus länger dauern als raiden..


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Oktober 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> mit meiner priesterin hatte ich auch schon öfters full t5/6 leute im hero instanzen dabei, wo man halt ne tagesquest erledigen wollte, das die leute wirklich gut spielen konnten, schaden machen UND aufs omen achten konnte ich von denen nicht behaupten.



Wofür auch nen T6 WL/Mage whatever haut mobs tod bevor sie da siind bzw überleben hits vom boss


----------



## Mindista (2. Oktober 2008)

Nale schrieb:


> Gerade in den Zeiten, wo schon wieder viele große Gilden Langeweile verspüren und Leute für Gold durch die Raidinstanzen ziehen und T6 Marken u.ä. Items verkaufen ...



der haken ist nur der, solche spinner gabs auch schhon vor dem itemverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Freakypriest schrieb:


> Wofür auch nen T6 WL/Mage whatever haut mobs tod bevor sie da siind bzw überleben hits vom boss



was aber kein grund ist ne andere gruppe als die grad getankte anzugreifen weil es ihnen zu langsam geht und nach dem von ihnen verursachten whipe mit einen omg noobs zu leaven oder einen DC vorzutäuschen, und ja soclhe spieler hatte ich zu oft.


----------



## Teddymurloc (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab beides pve und pvp eq  ich hasse so leute die direkt meinen ja das und dies is scheiße was kümmert euch das das is geschmackssache wer was besser findet und die die hier jetz rum posaunen "ja die pvp leute denken die wären imba" lass die doch denken was die wollen und ausserdem sind das nich alle die so denken erst denken dan schreiben -.-


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> PvP vor Bc = geil  = mühe geben
> PvP mit Bc = scheiße = leechen pur
> 
> Sehe schon Spieler die habe innerhalb 1 Woche ganzes s2 zusammengefarmt + Waffe  , dies ist nur seit dem drecks PvP patch möglich vorher hat man ...


Ja, da geb' ich dir Recht! Früher war alles besser (ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich), die Währung war besser, Milch kam noch aus der Kuh und nicht aus dem Tetrapack und fett wurde noch mit "u" geschrieben!
Deinstallier doch BC und spiel oldschool WoW...


Werlord schrieb:


> Spieler mit PvPequip werden nicht gerne für Raids mitgenommen weil die meisten einfach nur noobs sind die s2 haben und keine erfahrung haben .


Auch hier wiederhole ich mich gerne... wenn sie doch "nicht gerne" mitgenommen werden... warum werden sie denn dann überhaupt mitgenommen?
Ah... ja... wahrscheinlich (wie Dalmus sagte: Damit man hinterher nen Schuldigen für den wipe hat (falls gerade kein Hunter zur Hand) und als Ausgleich dafür, dass man sich ja im BG auch nicht gegen die ganzen PvE-... nein, ich schreib's nicht, ...nicht gegen die ganzen PvE-Spieler wehren kann!


----------



## Xall13 (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es insbesondere hier im Forum eine Gruppe von Leuten die T-Sets in den Himmel loben und gleichzeitig S-Sets zu Müll reden ohne wirklich Werte zu diskutieren à la ....hit>crit ...folglich T>S.....oder eben S für Pvp ..T für PvE usw.



ehm ist das denn nicht schon immer so?


----------



## SixtenF (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde pvp geht gar nicht schneller als pve. im pve bekommt man die items warscheinlich sogar noch fixer.

glaubt ihr nicht?
dann rechnen wir mal:

am Tag kann man so ca. 15K Ehre machen 

fuer die s-ruestung braucht man 65K Ehre und nochmal soviel fuer die ringe ketten waffen usw. Also sagen wir mal ca. 130K Ehre (sind so ca 9 Tage fulltime spielen)

in den 9 Tagen kann man aber auch 2mal Kara/gruul/maggie usw machen und die restliche zeit in heroics invetieren. In den T4 inzen bekommt man sowiso was man braucht da die meisten leute nix mehr daraus haben wollen. dann hat man fast sein t4 set voll (warscheinlich sogar ganz) nen paar nette schmuckstuecke waffen ringe usw. und nen haufen heromarken fuer das was fehlt. und das warscheinlich schon nach na woche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Warum antwortet mir eigentlich nie jemand?^^

Geht es hier jetzt um "reine" Pvp-Spieler die sich ärgern das sie erst Inis machen sollen bevor sie in die großen dicken Raids dürfen?

Oder darum ob man 1-2 Pvp-Teile anziehen kann im PvE?

Ich finde man sollte erstmal nach dem Grund fragen warum hier T-Sets (Äpfel) mit S-Sets (Birnen) vergleicht!

UND DANN kann man darüber streiten ob es Sinn macht oder nicht! ABER EINE PAUSCHALE ANTWORT WERDET IHR NICHT FINDEN!!!

Oder laßt uns doch mal noch darüber Streiten ob Manatränke für ALLE Klassen wichtig ist!

*FrühstückwegpackundPopcornsuchengeht*


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> in den 9 Tagen kann man aber auch 2mal Kara/gruul/maggie usw machen und die restliche zeit in heroics invetieren. In den T4 inzen bekommt man sowiso was man braucht da die meisten leute nix mehr daraus haben wollen. dann hat man fast sein t4 set voll (warscheinlich sogar ganz) nen paar nette schmuckstuecke waffen ringe usw. und nen haufen heromarken fuer das was fehlt. und das warscheinlich schon nach na woche.


Du begründest Deine Rechnung also damit, daß man sich auch "durchschleifen" lassen kann.
Finde ich ein wenig fragwürdig. Nicht daß es geht, aber die Rechnung danach aufzubauen.

Zum anderen ist es aber eben nicht so, daß man sich 1-2 mal durchziehen läßt und dann komplett equipped dasteht.
Ich erinnere mich da zum Beispiel an den Bogen vom Prinzen, der Partout nicht droppen wollte... ok, er ist dann auch ein paar mal gedropt - aber grundsätzlich nur dann wenn derjenige der den Bogen haben wollte nicht dabei war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so läuft das eben mit vielen Items.
Frag mal die Jungs von Nihilum nach den Gleven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dropglück als Grundvorraussetzung für eine Rechnung finde ich sehr riskant...


----------



## Todeshieb (2. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die sich S2 durch Arenapunkte angeschafft haben als es S2 noch nicht für Ehre gab? Von daher kann man nicht alle Leute über einen Kamm scheeren. Ich bin selbst Tank und ich nehme alles und jeden mit in Hero Inis - bei BT, SSC, etc. sieht es dann schon anders aus. Da ist minimum T4 Pflicht.


----------



## FallenAngel198 (2. Oktober 2008)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> 1. Ich Trage T6 und nehme an der diskussion teil
> 
> 2. PvP Items in Inis verbieten ist schwachsinn
> 
> ...



Sei mit solchen Aussagen vorallem Aussage 4 mal lieber ganz vorsichtig. Highrated Arenaleute ziehen Pveler in Sachen Movement und Reaktion bei weitem ab. Da in Arena sowas bei weitem extremer trainiert wird. Bei Boss XY schauen wir DBM oder BW und dann stellen wir uns drauf ein, bei HighPvplern machen sie es automatisch.


----------



## SixtenF (2. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ...Ich erinnere mich da zum Beispiel an den Bogen vom Prinzen, der Partout nicht droppen wollte... ok, er ist dann auch ein paar mal gedropt - aber grundsätzlich nur dann wenn derjenige der den Bogen haben wollte nicht dabei war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann nimm einfach nen haufen heromarken und kauf dir die armbrust wenn der bogen nicht droppen will. :-)


----------



## Bocklex (2. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit den Set´s is immer so ne sache, die S-set´s sind halt drauf ausgelegt möglichst schnell viel schaden zu machen, und die T-Set´s nicht, sie sind darauf ausgelegt dass man seine DPS konstant hällt und nich so schnell oom geht.Ich nehm in SSC/TK auch keinen mit mit S1/2/3 aber mit T4 ! Und ab und an auch S4. Ich bin kein PvP hasser aber ichmag auch in T5 raid´s keine leute mit S-set´s, da auf diesen weniger hit ist als wenn man z.b. nen 2er T4 bonus mit anderen karaepics hat. und ich weiss als Krieger genau was Hit ausmachen kann!,

In diesm Sinne
Iron


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2008)

die ganze zeit wird hier von skill geredet.....pvp´ler = null skill...pve´ler = 100% skill.... überlegt doch mal was ihr da schreibt....

was muss man im pve können?....ist es eine kunst mh oder bt zu clearen nachdem alles bis ins bodenlose genervt wurde?....oder was ist mit tk?...kael hatte es mal ziemlich in sich.....seit dem nerf ist er fast freeloot....warum scheitern wohl so viele an sunwell?...weil sie einen so unglaublich hohen skill haben?

meiner meinung nach wird für kara, gruul, maggi, ssc, tk, mh, bt kein skill benötigt (einfach die phasen lernen).... für eine hohe arena-wertung allerdings schon.

zudem ist pvp sehr gut für gelegenheitsspieler geeignet...man ist an keine zeiten gebunden, kann einfach mal ne stunde spielen u wieder off gehen, einmal die woche macht man seine 20-30 arena games..... trotz einer spielzeit von 4-5h die woche kann man (mit...wie ihr es nennt "skill") gut eine wertung > 1800 schaffen.... demnach finde ich es gut wie es ist.

regt ihr euch über pvp´ler im pve auf?....dann heult nicht rum und nehmt sie einfach net mit..... jede grp kann für sich selbst entscheiden....als pvp´ler rege ich mich auch nicht darüber auf dass pve´ler mit null abhärtung im bg abhängen...

es gibt nicht nur schwarz oder weiß sondern auch viele schöne, bunte farben dazwischen.....lernt einfach mal zu akzeptieren und verurteilt nicht so schnell

leben und leben lassen


----------



## Sciloi (2. Oktober 2008)

Warum ich PVP hasse?

Ganz einfach meine frau hat sich entschlossen WOW anzufangen und eine car auf 70 gezockt.

Dann wollten wir halt zum spaß ein paar inis geh, auch um ein paar hero marken für ihr eqip zusammeln.

Denkste mit nem freund als heal sie als dd und mein char asltank müsste man schnell ne grp finden.

Ist aber nicht so nach entlichen anfragen bei dd´s ob sie mitkommen würden kamm immer die selbe Antwort:

!!!GEHT DOCH PVP BEKOMMST SCHNELLER EQIP ZUSAMMEN!!!

Wenn jeder so denkt würd ich nie mehr ne inigrp zusammenbekommen


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2008)

weil eben abh im pve fast 0 bringt und die treff auf den s-sets fehlt.
ausserdem kann man die arbeit fuer s2 nie mit der fuer t4 vergleichen.

und die s2ler meistens einfach nur denken das im pve s2 ja so doll ist und die boons mit d4 mal pvp machen sollten.
ich hab ja epixx und du nur blaau kack boon 
das dieser 3x so viel treff und fast so viel ap/zauberschaden hat statt unnuetzen abh und ausdauer ist egal. da kann man ja auch 60ger epix holen und die gruenen 70ger flamen

/edit:
ja s4 ist harte arbeit,aber wie auch s2 fehlt fuer pve einfach treff.
sockel koennen nicht genug bewirken.
s4 leute haben skill,aber meist keine erfahrung in pve und haben nicht genug treff und zu viel ab

/edit2 @ohrensammler

die theorie hast du schon bei allis angewendet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Diskussion ist hinfällig, das es in WoW tatsächlich gar kein PvP gibt.

Blizz hat das dereinst eingeführt um dann mit Erstaunen festzustellen, das keiner (in Worten: keiner) mitgemacht hat, weil das PvP System so schlecht war.

Da man dies aber nicht zugeben wollte und um sich die Option auf Verbesserung offen zu halten hat man vertrauenswürdige Spieler und GMs eingesetzt um PvP zu simulieren.

Sicherlich wird es jetzt einige geben, die hier behaupten werden:“…omg olol du Noob, ich mach schon sei 2 Jahren PvP…komm mal klar im Leben!!11“
Natürlich wird es die geben, der Schein muss ja gewahrt werden. Es handelt sich aber bei all solchen Personen um bezahlte Spieler oder GMs, die zum Teil mit mehreren Accounts den Eindruck erwecken sollen, als ob es PvP wirklich gäbe.
Auch Spieler, die mit PvP Klamotten rumrennen sind V-Leute.
Besonders geschulte GMs gehen mit solchem Equipp gezielt mit in Hero Innies und Raids um dort Mist zu bauen. Damit erregen sie viel Aufmerksamkeit und untermauern das Lügengebäude.

Aber ihr sied entlarvt Blizz
Der Pulitzerpreis ist mein!


----------



## Trabdelok (2. Oktober 2008)

hier, ich... geht doch zu war und haut euch da gegenseitig die köppe ein....


----------



## huladai (2. Oktober 2008)

fast niemand glaubt "er hätte es übelst drauf, mit s2 rumzulaufen".
jeder soll das spielen was er will, pvp oder pve. nur können es die raider nicht einsehen, dass andere leichter an lilane gegenstände kommen, und beschimpfen deshalb die pvpler, sie würden sich damit imba fühlen, um ihren frust zum ausdruck zu bringen.
schonmal daran gedacht, dass einem pvp spaß machen kann? vielen pvelern scheint das raiden ja keinen spaß zu machen, sie gehn wohl nur wegen den items rein.

ansonsten könnte ich diese anfeindungen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lerai (2. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist hinfällig, das es in WoW tatsächlich gar kein PvP gibt.
> 
> Blizz hat das dereinst eingeführt um dann mit Erstaunen festzustellen, das keiner (in Worten: keiner) mitgemacht hat, weil das PvP System so schlecht war.
> 
> ...



Verdammt ich bin entarnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Habt euch lieb und vermehrt euch Leute !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weil eben abh im pve fast 0 bringt und die treff auf den s-sets fehlt.
> ausserdem kann man die arbeit fuer s2 nie mit der fuer t4 vergleichen.



arbeit für t4? jede woche finden seit langem bestimmt 50 gruul-maggi random raids statt....jeder wird mitgenommen...t6er gleichen grünes equip aus....gruul und maggi zusammen = maximal 40 min.....wo ist die arbeit?

kein guter vergleich


----------



## Phobius (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie oft hab ich das Thema schon gelesen? ^^

Aber um mal drauf einzugehen:

Ich selber hatte gegen Ende meiner Spielzeit einen Misch aus Kara-EQ (T4 inkl.), S1 und teilweise auch noch Heroic-Zeugs (ohne Sonnenbrunneninsel Zeug).
Das hat für mich und meine letzte Gilde vollkommen ausgereicht um Raiden zu gehen (persönlicher Raidprogress war SSC).
Die vorige Gilde hat mich nicht mal mit nach Karazhan genommen, weil ich angeblich zu schlecht equiped war. Im Endefekt ist das ihre Entscheidung, aber nachdem ich mit der neuen Gilde in Kara war hat sich meine Vermutung bewießen ... das Equip war vollkommen ausreichend.

Und die Diskussionen wegen S- oder T-Set ... Beides sind ausreichend für Raids. Das wichtigste ist dass man seinen Char spielen kann. Aber das heisst heutzutage bei vielen Spielern nur noch "ganz oder gar nicht!". Ein zwischending wird von vielen Spielern nicht mehr akzeptiert, wieso auch immer.

Dass die Arena- und PvP-Sets einfacher zu bekommen sind wie die T-Teile ist ansichtssache. Klar, man kann vor Level 70 alle Marken und fast die komplette Ehre farmen, so dass man auf Level 70 direkt mit (aktuell) S2 einsteigen kann. Auf der einen Seite ein guter Schritt für Gelegenheitsspieler oder Neu-Einsteiger, auf der anderen Seite totaler Schwachsinn, da man so viele Instanzen im 70er Bereich gar nicht mehr machen muss um an Equip zu kommen sondern direkt nach Karazhan gehen kann. Wieso das schlecht ist? Weil man erstens ein paar sehr schöne Instanzen verpasst und zweitens seine Klasse *eventuell* weniger beherscht, da man nicht so viel Erfahrung mit ihr hat, da man viel früher in den Raid einsteigt. (Dies trifft nicht auf alle User zu!)

Und eben aus diesem Grund werden meiner Meinung nach Träger von "reinen" Arena- und PvP-Sets lieber gemieden. Ob das nun richtig ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich finde es aber total daneben.

Mir war es egal mit wem ich zusammen gespielt habe (Männchen, Weibchen, komisches behaartes Wesen ... Egal welche Klasse ... (fast) egal welches Equip), so lange diese Person "nett" war und zumindest gezeigt hat, dass sie probiert, ihre Klasse zu spielen oder dies zu lernen. 

Und gerade diese 111elfelfImbaOneHitR0xX0r haben eben oft diese "Voraussetzungen" nicht. Sie haben in dem Sinne nicht gelernt ihre Klasse zu spielen sondern sich irgendwo eine "gute" Skillung abgeschaut und dann den Spielstil kopiert. Aber sobald es dran geht Individualität zu zeigen scheitern sie gnadenlos. Gerade in Instanzen zeigt sich das, wenn irgendwas nicht so läuft wie abgesprochen. Spieler, welche ihre Klasse beherschen, lösen das ganze ohne große Absprache Intuitiv, da sie wissen, was ihre und die anderen Klassen können. Und genau das macht für mich ein gutes Team / Raid / Gilde etc. aus.

Ähnlich verhällt es sich meiner Meinung nach auch bei Skillungen. Es gibt bestimmte Punkte wo drin sein sollten, aber ich hab hier immer auf Individualität gesetzt und den Char so geskillt, dass er sich so spielt wie ich es will, also die Skillung an meine Spielweiße angepasst. Und da war es mir egal was User X rumgeflamt hat was für eine b00n-Skillung das doch ist. Es ist nicht sein Char, ich muss damit klar kommen, nicht er.

Genau so verhällt es sich am Ende auch mit dem EQ. Klar, man steigt mittlerweile gerne mit Arena-Sets ein, weil sie, wie oben geschrieben, schön einfach zu bekommen sind. Aber wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Apyrael (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Wenn man das so liest könnte man meinen das es einigen hier nur um eine Sache geht. LILA
Gehts euch echt nur darum? EPICS? 
Mit Verlaub, mir ist das völlig egal welche Farbe das Zeug hat, das könnte meinentwegen auch rosa mit Herzchen sein. Trotzdem regen sich alle darüber auf, dass es zu leicht ist epischen Krempel zu kriegen.
Na und? Wisst ihr nicht selber was ihr erreicht habt? 
Müsste ich mich als PvPler nicht noch mehr darüber aufregen, dass man die Sets leechen kann? Eigentlich schon, tue ich aber nicht. Weil ich weiß, was ich kann.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich einigen Vorrednern an, nehmt halt keine S2 Leute mit. Die merken sich das dann auch und ihr habt vermutlich nie wieder was miteinander zu tun.
So long...


----------



## Deva-Nethersturm (2. Oktober 2008)

Lese das bufed Forum jeden Tag und jetzt schreibe ich auch mal etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic:
Hmm, also das PvP-Equip einen Mallus im PvE-Content hat, darüber sind wir uns hoffentlich alle einig...
ABER es kann ein Anfang sein, um im PvE-Content einzusteigen...

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

1. Kara war mal für grün/blau desigend heute wird man mit solchem Equip kaum noch mitgenommen - zumindest ohne Stammgroup. Wunderts da noch, wenn man sich dann PvP-Equip besorgt, damit man wenigstens mal mit Raiden "loslegen" kann?

2. Die T4-Sachen bekommt man, wenn man eine gute Gilde hat, sehr schnell mit seiner Stammgroup und so ein "Markenrun" hat doch oft eher einen Charakter von "jemanden durch eine INI ziehen". Der höhere Wert _dieser_ "ehrenvollen Leistung" (Ini ziehen) enzieht sich schlichtweg meiner Auffasungsgabe.

3. Ich selber trage (leider) imer noch ein paar S2 Teile im PvE-Content bin jedoch mit meiner Magierin über dem Hitcap und mache annähernd 1.200 DPS (siehe http://www.manoutoftime.org/staticpages/index.php/tcom). Mein Skill scheint auch ok zu sein, denn ich werde ständig in Raids eingeladen... Wo ist also das Problem, wenn Skill und Werte stimmig sind?

4. Ich denke es sollte nicht um PvP s. PvE Equip gehen, sondern um Leute die nicht Spielen können, oder sich für IMBA halten, obwohl weder Skill, noch die Werte stimmig sind.

5. Und ja, ich spiele auch mal gerne das WoW-Pseudo-PvP. Am liebsten gleich nach dem einloggen - also zum "warm" spielen...

OffTopic: Mich wundert es sehr stark, dass hier im Forum oft völlig ohne Argumente geflamed wird und es außerdem viele Threads mit nonsense Posts (erster, zweiter, dritter, Hogger, etc.) gibt. 
Außerdem fällt mir auf, dass dies inzwischen anscheinend auch noch immer schlimmer wird... Liegt das an meiner Wahrnehmung, oder sind hier vermehrt Menschen unterwegs, die keine, bzw. nur geringe Sozialkompetenz besitzen? 

Bitte versteht mich richtig: Ich möchte niemanden zu nahe treten, sondern nur ein paar Anregungen geben...


----------



## Ragbath (2. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die PvP Crap Träger meinen wenn mit ihren Epics sie seiehn imbamegaoderpro und dann wundern sich das sie keiner mit Instanzen nimmt weil sie kein Dmg machen
> 
> Das gehört blau das Set sonst kommen immer die RoxxOr Kiddys und meinen sie wären toll mit ihrem geleechtem S2 -.-


Geleecht ist wohl nicht der treffende ausdruck. Auch wenn man wesentlich schneller und einfacher an PvP-Sets herankommt als an PvE Sets.

NUR:

Gold Regiert in WOW hast du Gold kannst du dir T6 leechen. Hast du kein Gold investierst du eben Zeit für PvP items.

Es war und ist von Blizzard so gewollt das gelegenheitsspieler, die arbeitende bevölkerung und die twinks in Sachen Items nie mehr soweit hinterherhängen sollen wie Pre-BC. In Pre-BC war T3 und R14 Items eine investition von Zeit und Gold den gelegenheitsspieler sich nicht leisten konnten und somit bei T1 oder gar nur bei T0 hingen.

T6>S2 dürfte wohl jedem bewusst sein von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem.

Schlimmer war es in Arena Season 1 wo man sich für genügend Gold sogar den Gladiator Titel erkaufen konnte, mittlerweile durfte diese Diskussion doch ins nichts hinauslaufen


----------



## mmm79 (2. Oktober 2008)

Apyrael schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, mir ist das völlig egal welche Farbe das Zeug hat, das könnte meinentwegen auch rosa mit Herzchen sein.



hm, nee, lieber noch weiß oder grau ^^


----------



## XxKalimarixX (2. Oktober 2008)

Muss man sowas ständig ausdiskutieren? Ist doch sinnlos, der eine macht PvP der andere PvE...
Leute mit S2 ect in Inis mitnehmen? Klar, solange es nicht mit ständigen wipes endet.

Ich finde eh, Blizz sollte einfach ALLEN die ein BG oder Arena betreten, ein PvP Equipp verpassen. 
Dann gibts keinen mehr der Ehre leechen kann,  es ist einiger maßen balanced und die Pvpler brauchen sich keine Sets zu farmen und können sich ihr normals Equipp besorgen. Keiner flamed mehr wen, weil er Arena Zeugs in einer Instanz anhatt und wir sind alle glücklich!






ach ja...falls jetzt jemand denkt : Warum soll ich denn dann ins bg wenn ich keine Items krieg? 
man spielt ein Spiel wegen dem Spaß .....


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> arbeit für t4? jede woche finden seit langem bestimmt 50 gruul-maggi random raids statt....jeder wird mitgenommen...t6er gleichen grünes equip aus....gruul und maggi zusammen = maximal 40 min.....wo ist die arbeit?
> 
> kein guter vergleich


fuehlst du dich ok oder sollen wir den onlineartzt holen?
grull+maggi 40 min Oo
maggi alleine mindestens 40 min grull gibts mehrere bosse 


@Deva-Nethersturm
hogger ist kein nonsens-post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ...Ich erinnere mich da zum Beispiel an den Bogen vom Prinzen, der Partout nicht droppen wollte... ok, er ist dann auch ein paar mal gedropt - aber grundsätzlich nur dann wenn derjenige der den Bogen haben wollte nicht dabei war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja... reicht nicht, wenn man einem das Messer in den Rücken rammt, nein, man muss es dann auch noch 'rumdrehen!
...äch... ausserdem gehört das hier nicht hin!

Am Thema vorbei! 5! setzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da auch bereits alles gesagt wurde halte ich mich jetzt mal raus (so es mein Blutdruck zulässt).
*schnell die leere Popcorntüte zerknüllt und vor Scrätcher versteckt*



SixtenF schrieb:


> dann nimm einfach nen haufen heromarken und kauf dir die armbrust wenn der bogen nicht droppen will. :-)


Hab' ich ja dann auch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nationalelf (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Ein pvp-hasser inzwischen und bekenne mich dazu^^
Abhärtung ist der größte mist, den sich blizzard je einfallen hat lassen - bzw. sollte das "nur" in arenen funktionieren.
Pvp war mal echt geil in wow. Es waren namen, die auf servern gefürchtet waren, weil sie ohne add-ons oder übergear einfach so clever und gut gespielt haben, dass man sie kannte.
Heute reden wir vom s4 warri oder s4 mage - echt arm! Aber auch sehr aussagekräftig was pvp inzwischen ist... 
Als alle dünnbrettbohrer, die halt auch mal gern der held wären solange in allen foren der welt rumgeheult haben, hat blizzard gleich gemerkt , dass da zahlende kunden flöten gehen würden. Also machte man das pvp besser mal komplett equipabhängig und lässt den größten noob und geistig unflexibelsten spieler doch einfach mit hilfe von einem balancing, welches diesen großen legosteinen für grobmotoriker gleicht, sein kleines ego pushen und damit den account aufrecht erhalten. Das ist der rest vom pvp. 
Dazu kommt, dass jemand neues, der nur pvp macht, einfach zuwenig ahnung hat von dingen wie aggromanagement, syncronem gruppenspiel usw. Das feeling dafür kommt durch übung im pve. Gutes pve = viel erfahrung.
Und da braucht sich keiner zu beschweren, wie der 1. poster z.B., dass er besser sei von den werten mit s2 oder so - ich persönl. nehme gute spieler wieder mit und dafür reichen gute werte/equip bei leibe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. Oktober 2008)

Wer "full" Episch ist oder annähernd mit diesen lvl 70 Lila Items ausgestattet ist hat eben ein gewisses Status gefühl.
Da ist Blizzard selbst schuld das sie es den leuten so einfach machen da ran zu kommen.
Denn auch wenn diese items noch lange nicht das limit sind ist den meisten egal, hauptsache nicht blau oder grün.
Find ich schade, damals hatte man sein t0 set und war damit Raid bereit und überall gerne gesehen,
doch erst mit t1-t2(t3) war man sozusagen King. Wer läuft n heute noch Blau equipt rum?
Damals war es das erste große Ziel sein t0 vollzubekommen und die meisten hatten das auch, aber heute hat sich
die mentalität ja scheinbar grundlegend geändert. Man holt sich erst s1 bzw mitlerweile s2 anstatt das tierset.
Dann meinen sogar die meisten s2 leute sie können genausogut Dmg/healen wie tier träger und erlauben sich dann ssc tk
gehen zu wollen. Einfach quatsch, es ist einfach zu bekommen und Episch aber das macht es für PvE trotzdem nicht von nutzen!.
Wir sind hier nicht PreBC wo man mit Rank14 locker bwl gehen konnte.

"Hoffentlich" wirds mit Wotlk wieder besser, an Atmo gehts ja endlich wieder Steil!


----------



## Keleron (2. Oktober 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> die pvpler lassen sich das nicht bieten weil sie für s3/s4 auch ziemlich hart gekämpft haben und motzen halt zurück



es hat noch kein PvE'ler was gegen S3 und S4 gesagt ^.^


----------



## Shaniya (2. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> arbeit für t4? jede woche finden seit langem bestimmt 50 gruul-maggi random raids statt....jeder wird mitgenommen...t6er gleichen grünes equip aus....gruul und maggi zusammen = maximal 40 min.....wo ist die arbeit?
> 
> kein guter vergleich





Ja klar, es droppt natürlich immer das was man grade braucht UND von den 24 anderen braucht es keiner!!! Toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (2. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich bin T6-raider, also nach deiner Aussage, Erfahren und weiss was ich sage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit ist alles gesagt und ich bin genau wie mein Vorredner t6 Raider und sehe sehr oft dasselbe.


----------



## Tragantar (2. Oktober 2008)

so wie das hier dargestellt wird sehe ich DICH eher als hetzer gegen t-sets...
/close pls


----------



## Apyrael (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich nochmal, (Mittagspause sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Man könnte an die S-Sets auch "Wer das trägt ist doof!" ranschreiben, ich würd das immer noch anziehen. 

BTW, auch PvP erfordert Gruppenspiel. Nur wenn das klappt, dann gibts die großen Siege. Aber man redet ja oft gegen die Wand.
Das bringt mich auf ne gute Idee, ich geh wandern...
Bis denn


----------



## Tyraila (2. Oktober 2008)

mir ist des eig so wurscht was andere anhaben wenigstens sollten sie wissen wie man ihre klasse spielt und gut ist.


----------



## DoubleJ (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Wer selbst T5 oder T6 trägt, wird sich kaum an einer blöden Debatte über T4-S2 beteiligen. Das wären dann die erfolgreichen Raider in meinen Augen. Die sind es sicher nicht.



Doch auch die sind es.


Es gibt bestimmte Werte in WoW die für bestimmte Sachen/Aktionen in WoW benötigt werden. Diese Werte unterscheiden sich in den verschiedenen Itemkategorien.

Zum einen wären es die D-Sets, welche für Einsteiger ins PvE leicht zu bekommen wird. Diese haben zwar nicht ganz die Werte von T-/PvP-Sets. Sind aber wie gesagt dennoch sehr einfach zu bekommen. (hatte das D3 nach 1ner Woche 70 zusammen)

Dann gibt es die T-Sets, also die Erweiterung der D-Sets. Auf diesen Sets werden Werte bevorzugt die für das PvE-System elementar sind (Wille/Hit usw.)

Zum Abschluss kommen die PvP-Sets, welche wiederum Werte bevorzugen die für das PvP elementar sind (Ausdauer/Crit/Abhährtung/usw.)


Alleine aus diesen Werten + Sockelboni der Items + Setboni ergibt sich wofür ein Item mehr oder weniger zu gebrauchen wäre.


Natürlich kann man mit PvP-Equ Raiden gehen, aber die Erfahrungen zeigen einfach das der overall dmg im PvE-Set besser ist.
Andererseits kann man im PvE-Equ auch PvP machen, dennoch fährt man in der Regel schlechtere Ergebnisse als wenn man PvP-Equ trägt.


Warum man diese Unterscheidung allerdings für Hero-Inis/Kara fährt ist auch mir unschlüssig, da eine Mischung aus S2/S3 für diesen Content mittlerweile ausreichen würde.
Wer jedoch mehr vom Content sehen will (SSC+) sollte aber dann (wegen oben beschriebenen Unterschieden) doch eher sich ein PvE-Equ zulegen.

So das war die bescheidene Meinung von jemanden der T5/T6 trägt

MFG
JJ


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2008)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Damit ist alles gesagt und ich bin genau wie mein Vorredner t6 Raider und sehe sehr oft dasselbe.



seit dem no-pre-patch sind alle t6 raider....keine kunst sowas


----------



## Schnückel (2. Oktober 2008)

warum wettern immer so viele gegen S-Sets. Die Dinger sind gut, da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln. Klar, da ist viel Ausdauer und Abhärtung drauf, aber vom Rest auch ne Menge. Mein Mage hat sehr viel S2 an, kommt auf 950 Zauberschaden (frost), ist fast am Hitcap und hat keine Manaprobleme. Und damit raide ich locker SSC/FDS und bin immer oben dabei beim E-Peen-Meter.

Und zur Erinnerung:
T4 ->S1
T5 ->S2

S2 ist bei vielen Klassen besser als T4!


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Oktober 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> *Meld* PvP-Hasser bin wie du uns so nett nennst.
> Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass wenn ein Healer der ca 2k addheal hat mit PvP müll keinen raid oder grp gehealt bekommt.
> Genauso DD's, n Pve eq mage macht einfach einfach sehr viel mehr dmg, hab das schon sehr oft gesehen.
> Und bei den Tanks fang ich garnicht erst an "critimun ololol wasn des? ich hab imba 300 abhärtung" -.-
> ...




Skill entsteht im PvE ?

Klasse lernt man im PvP, umsetzen tut man es im PvE.

Mir fällt gerade ein, jemand sagte keien Leute mit PvP Equ können inis betreten.
Mal sehen was passiert wenn PvE ler auch kein Bg machen könnten sage nur belagerungsschlachten ect.


Wer gut Inis machen will wird um T6+ nicht herum kommen, wer PvP Arena machen möchte der braucht S4.
Jeder hat sein stein zu tragen...

Ob nun das unvorhersehbare PvP leichter ist als das gescriptete PvE seih dahin gestellt, beides beweg sich sicher gleich...


----------



## Michi- (2. Oktober 2008)

huladai schrieb:


> fast niemand glaubt "er hätte es übelst drauf, mit s2 rumzulaufen".
> jeder soll das spielen was er will, pvp oder pve. nur können es die raider nicht einsehen, dass andere leichter an lilane gegenstände kommen, und beschimpfen deshalb die pvpler, sie würden sich damit imba fühlen, um ihren frust zum ausdruck zu bringen.
> schonmal daran gedacht, dass einem pvp spaß machen kann? vielen pvelern scheint das raiden ja keinen spaß zu machen, sie gehn wohl nur wegen den items rein.
> 
> ansonsten könnte ich diese anfeindungen nicht nachvollziehen.



Es geht den raidern doch garnicht darum Das PvPler S2 schnell zusammen farmen können, sondern das das jeder haben kann. Blizz sollte die Arena Items einfach nicht benutzbar machen in inzen und Raids, und PvPler und PvEler wären zufrieden. Denn dann müsste man für Pve sein Equip wieder ordentlich in Inzen/raids farmen und im PvP wären um einiges weniger leecher. ODer einfach ALLE PvP Items mit Wertungen versehen. Und wenn man längere Zeit unter der Wertung bleibt kann man das Item nicht mehr Tragen.


----------



## Roy1971 (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Ich aber würde mir wünschen, dass man mehr darauf achtet, wie Jemand spielt und nicht was er so anhat.
> 
> cu, Manni



Tja, dann bist du bei WoW falsch aufgehoben. Das war ein Grund von vielen warum ich aufgehört habe!!!


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Also mein lieber Ohrensammler, das schlägt ja wohl dem Faß den Boden aus!

Pulitzer Preis? Dafür bekommst du 5 Jahre ohne Bewährung!

Mein Gott, wie kann man nur so naiv sein und das in nem öffentlichen Forum ausposaunen? Das sollte bis zur Einführung des wirklichen PvP geheim bleiben. Und jetzt sowas... damit trittst du eine Welle los, die sich nicht stoppen lässt!

Was meinst du, wer jetzt noch alles für die blödsinnigen Arbeiten bezahlt werden will, die BLIZZ - mühevoll geheimgehalten - implementiert hat?
Die ganzen armen Knechte, die sich als Farmbots ausgeben. Die ganzen Deppen, die Raidein-Raidaus die Instanzenbosse steuern... oh mann.

Fehlt nur noch, dass due die Titel und Spielinhalte der nächsten Addons rausposaunst. 
Und jetzt denk nicht mal drüber nach Meister Yoda zu erwähnen!


----------



## Schnückel (2. Oktober 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Es geht den raidern doch garnicht darum Das PvPler S2 schnell zusammen farmen können, sondern das das jeder haben kann. Blizz sollte die Arena Items einfach nicht benutzbar machen in inzen und Raids, und PvPler und PvEler wären zufrieden. Denn dann müsste man für Pve sein Equip wieder ordentlich in Inzen/raids farmen und im PvP wären um einiges weniger leecher. ODer einfach ALLE PvP Items mit Wertungen versehen. Und wenn man längere Zeit unter der Wertung bleibt kann man das Item nicht mehr Tragen.




bescheuert? sowas idiotisches hab ich ja noch nie gehört, pvp items in instanzen sperren...bist wohl heut morgen ausm bett gefallen und böse mitm kopp aufgeschlagen wa?

dann sollen bitte auch alle items, die keine abhärtung haben, auf schlachtfeldern und in arenen verboten werden. dann stehste trotz t6 nackt da, mal schaun wie skilled du dann spielst!


----------



## DoubleJ (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> dann sollen bitte auch alle items, die keine abhärtung haben, auf schlachtfeldern und in arenen verboten werden. dann stehste trotz t6 nackt da, mal schaun wie skilled du dann spielst!



Wer in der Arena ohne Abhärtung meint, wirklich was reissen zu können gehöhrt eh auf die Liste der berohten Spieler-Arten. Hab den Fehler selber 1x gemacht und wurde in glatten 5 sec weggecrittet.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> bescheuert? sowas idiotisches hab ich ja noch nie gehört, pvp items in instanzen sperren...bist wohl heut morgen ausm bett gefallen und böse mitm kopp aufgeschlagen wa?


Hm, abgesehen davon, daß Dein Ton etwas unpassend ist...
Sowas hast Du noch nie gehört? Ist dies die erste PvP vs PvE-Diskussion die Du liest?


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja es ist oftmals so, dass wenn man Karazhan lange Zeit raided und dann zum SSC/TK geht, schon Raiderfahrung hat... Man kennt verschiedene Bosstaktiken, weiß wie man sich im Raid zu verhalten hat, ... 
Wenn ich aber jemanden sehe, der komplett PvP-Equip hat, denke ich mir, dass er sehr wenig Raiderfahrung hat, da man PvP überhaupt nicht mit Raids vergleichen kann...
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn einer mit ein paar PvP-Items Kara gehen möchte, aber wenn man sich das komplette S2-Set holt und denkt man könnte T5-Content raiden hat man sich getäuscht.


----------



## Isakara (2. Oktober 2008)

Hetzjagd schrieb:


> Is schon lächerlich wie ihr euch dran aufzieht wer was anhat.Mit S2 heb ich auch die super T5 leute ausn Latschen,bissl Skill gehört auch dazu.Mir isses scheissegal wer welches Equip anhat oder wie er es bekommen hat.Backt euch n Eis.



Genau, schon der Name macht ihn mir sympathisch. Als S2 Schurke auf einen T5-Healer einprügeln und sich nachher auf die Schultern klopfen, wie imba man doch ist. 

Warum ich die PVPler bescheuert finde? Weil es kein PVP, sondern sehr häufig ein 4xPVP v 2 PVE Equip geht, wenn die Leute wieder am Stein ganken müssen. Bis dann der Rest der  Gruppe angeflogen kommt und die PVP Truppe auf einemal einen auf vanish macht...


----------



## Pahhw (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Problem auch, ich hab nen SHami auf 70 gespielt und er kommt icht nach Kara (da es nur Clearruns gibt), er kommt in keine normale Inze weil keiner mehr reingeht also mach ich PVP um wenigstens 1600 Hael + zuhaben für Kara.

Ähnlich gings mir auch mit meinem Mainchar  ich hab mir damals als S2 noch das beste war, hab ich mir den Stab geholt um mein Equip zu verbessern, da selbst damals man nicht mit gehen konnte weil man nicht schon voll epic war. 

Die Menschen sind zu arogant und verwöhnt geworden und vergessen das hinter dem PC ein anderer Mensch steht, sitz oder liegt.


----------



## Wardwick (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> warum wettern immer so viele gegen S-Sets. Die Dinger sind gut, da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln. Klar, da ist viel Ausdauer und Abhärtung drauf, aber vom Rest auch ne Menge. Mein Mage hat sehr viel S2 an, kommt auf 950 Zauberschaden (frost), ist fast am Hitcap und hat keine Manaprobleme. Und damit raide ich locker SSC/FDS und bin immer oben dabei beim E-Peen-Meter.
> 
> Und zur Erinnerung:
> T4 ->S1
> ...



Nicht wirklich! und 950 Spell dmg ist im Pve nicht so der Burner.
Das mit den Sets stimmt auch nicht du kannst S2 im Pve noch nicht mal mit T4 vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2008)

viele beschweren sich über s2 träger, sind ja alles noobs u s2 bekommt man hinterhergeworfen..... über leute mit markenitems die jetzt die generften raids zocken beschwert sich keiner....ist ja auch ne wahnsinns leistung....uiuiui...respekt

wir sind damals blau oder teilweise t3 nach gruul u maggi....teils t4 ssc u tk....t4/t5 mh bt.....es gab keine markenitems und kein generfe....
3 monate habe ich geraidet, dann wurde es mir zu stressig.... ich spiele ca 3h die woche u dafür eignet sich das pvp-syatem sehr gut...

wenn ich schon solche sprüche lese: "lfm kara, voll epic und nur pve equip"...da kann ich mir das lachen nicht verkneifen.....wer sind jetzt die noobs?...pvp´ler?... oder pve´ler die total überequipt die generften encounter legen?


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur was gegen S2 Schurken und Jäger. weil die in Inis soviel Dmg machen wie ein Blau equippter.
Seit ich WoW spiele hab ich noch nie einen S2 Jäger gesehen der mehr als 600DpS macht.
Das gilt nur für solche die Hauptsächlich PvP Equip haben..

beispiele..
Mein Schurke: hauptsächlich Blau, 2Grüne Items, S2 Schultern und die Epic Ingi Brille.. Mit Kampfskillung ca520DpS und hab nie einen fullepic S2 Schurken gesehen der grossartig mehr dmg macht. Liegt wohl daran das der S2 Schurke grad mal soviel Hit wie meiner hatt oder weniger.
In Raids wie ZA, Kara war ich oft mit Randoms und da fällt ein S2 Schurke/Jäger im DmG schon extrem negativ auf.
Hatte mal nen full S2 PvP Jäger in der Grp für Arka Hero, der hatt Schmuck, Ring, Armschiene, Waffen, alles vom PvP und dann noch nen Blauen Jäger dabei.. Tja der Blaue ohne Epics! machte bisschen mehr dmg als der S2 mit 530dps..

Währe das 1x passiert oder wenige male würde ich nix sagen, da es gute Spieler gibt und weniger gute, aber es ist immer das gleiche!


----------



## Resto4Life (2. Oktober 2008)

ich bin pvp-hasser. nur um die Frage des TE zu beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum weiss ich nicht, ich mag einfach kein pvp. abnzu schon mal, aber nach 1-2bgs vergeht mir doch die lust.
die 16,8k ehre um die insignie für archminonde zu holen waren dementsprechend lange gefarmt.^^

wenn jemand in pvp-gear keinen schaden macht und einen auf oberprogamer macht, fliegt er aus gruppe/raid.
wenn jemand in pve-gear keinen schaden macht und einer auf oberprogamer macht, fliegt er aus gruppe/raid.

wo is das problem.


----------



## Schnückel (2. Oktober 2008)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich! und 950 Spell dmg ist im Pve nicht so der Burner.
> Das mit den Sets stimmt auch nicht du kannst S2 im Pve noch nicht mal mit T4 vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei meinem Magier ist S2 in ALLEN! Belangen besser als T4, mehr spelldamage, mehr crit, hit kommt durchs sockeln, selbst pvp sachen haben hit drauf.
das einzige, was fehlt, ist wille bzw. mp5, was man beim mage aber getrost in die tonne kloppen kann.


----------



## Doomghul (2. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> wie sollen diese spieler dann an pve sachen kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frag doch mal nen deff-krieger wie man an pve-klamotten kommt, der kann sich sein equip namlich nicht aus BGs holen!


----------



## Fornika (2. Oktober 2008)

*popcornholundamüsiertweiterles*

Achja. 
Erfahrung mit full S2 Hunter.
Omen hab ich ned und brauch ich ned war die ansage am Anfang. Okay wenn er seinen Char so gut unter Kontrolle hat is das ja okay.
Tatsache war das er dann immer so lang dmg gemacht hat bis er aggro hatte. als der Mob auf ihn zu lief -> totstellen. und so ging das die ganze ini über. Da die restliche gruppe lustig war haben wir ihn trotzdem ned aus der gruppe geworfen und ihn halt die ganze zeit auf der schaufel gehabt deswegen. War irgendwie eine Lustige erfahrung. Der leidtragende war halt der Tank und der Schurke weil die dem Mob dann immer hinterher gelaufen sind. 
Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum PVPler ned so gerne mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Sibanti (2. Oktober 2008)

Eingendlich ist das Problem ein anderes. Ich bin auch dafür PvP nur PvP und nichts anderes, PvE nur PvE und nichts anderes.

1.Weil, die PvP Ausrüstung nicht unbedingt für PvE geeignet ist, wie ja auch viele sagen und umgedreht.
2.Weil die PvPler zu 90% keine Ahnung haben wie es in einer Ini abläuft. PvEler brauche nur hinterherzurennen im BG.

Ich habe auch öffters PvP gemacht, habe aber festgestellt das es kein PvP ist sondern IvI Item gegen Item oder schlimmer Idioten gegen Idioten. Einer rennt vor der Rest hinterher, null Koordination, mit dem Ziel,den Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu plätten, zu überrennen. Ist mir besonders aufgefallen im Arathibecken, Alle zur ersten Rohstoffquelle, einnehmen, nächste, einnehmen, Nächste, einnehmen, oh Gegner hat zurück erobert, alle zurück rennen, einnehmen, oh wieder hat der Gegner eine Quelle erobert, hin rennen usw.usw. Idiotisch in meinen Augen. Wer am schnellsten zurücherobert, hat gewonnen. Von der Lechmöglichkeit mal abgesehen.
OK ihren Char mögen sie beherrschen, das ist aber schon alles.

In einer Ini kann man nicht einfach losrennen und alles umnieten. Da ist doch schon mal ein wenig mehr Kenntniss von nöten, über die Gegner besonders die Bosse. Zusammenspiel ist auch mehr denn je erforderlich.
Wie ich selbst erleben durfte, PvPler halten sich selten an Vorgaben des Tanks z.B. Antanken lassen unwichtig, Zielreihenfolge, warum? egal alle umlegen, bei der Gruppe bleiben unnötig, mal schnell noch eine Pat pullen, usw usw.
Wenn jetzt einer Full "S" was weis ich, ausgerüstet ist, gehen sofort die Alarmglocken an, und jeder Raidleiter fragt sich, ist der PvPler überhaupt in der lange in einer Gruppe zu spielen und sich einzufügen, mal abgesehen von fehlenden  Langzeitdps. Da so ein BG Kampf selten länger als 30 minuten dauert, wird wohl einem PvPler eventuell auch Durchhaltevermögen Fehlen. 2,3,4 Stunden Konzentriert zu Kämpfen, wird so manchen überfordern.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns regnet es heute übrigens nicht so schlimm wie gestern und ab und an kommt sogar mal die Sonne raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Eingendlich ist das Problem ein anderes. Ich bin auch dafür PvP nur PvP und nichts anderes, *PvE nur PvP *und nichts anderes.
> ...


Ah ja!


----------



## Sibanti (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Ah ja!


Sorry warst schneller als ich mit der Korrektur


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

PvP-Hasser erkennt man daran, dass sie noch klar in der Birne sind.


----------



## Artagel (2. Oktober 2008)

*irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass dieses thema noch etliche weitere threads füllen wird*

und auch hier wird am ende nichts herauskommen.. die eine gruppe hat sich wochenlang in inis herumgetrieben um an ihre t-sets zu kommen und die andere gruppe hat eine wesentlich kürzere zeit in bg's verbracht.. obwohl da bei casual-gamern auch schon ein paar wochen zusammen kommen..

mit wotlk soll das anders werden?? hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen.. pvp set nur noch mit arena-wertung??

mag sein, aber nachdem nun offensichtlich feststeht, dass marken und ehre nicht resettet werden, wird wohl auch das noch geändert werden.. spätestens wenn wieder eine menge spieler anfangen darüber rumzumeckern, wird blizz mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit etwas ähnliches wie jetzt im endcontent bei bc einpatchen.. egal ob es den t-trägern gefällt oder nicht.. evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass die gruppe der t-träger in der minderheit ist und die gruppe der s- träger in der mehrheit.. eventuell.. aber reine spekulation

..blizz möchte eben JEDEM eine chance geben an "gutes" equip zu kommen.. egal ob er/sie raidet, pvp-bg betreibt, arena spielt.. möglichst JEDER soll seine epics haben.. so hält man seine kunden eben bei laune und wie man sieht funktioniert diese strategie ziemlich gut.


----------



## Vrost (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Bei uns regnet es heute übrigens nicht so schlimm wie gestern und ab und an kommt sogar mal die Sonne raus!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wenn ich schon solche sprüche lese: "lfm kara, voll epic und nur pve equip"...da kann ich mir das lachen nicht verkneifen.....wer sind jetzt die noobs?...pvp´ler?... oder pve´ler die total überequipt die generften encounter legen?


Und wieviele von diesen Leuten sind dann tatsächlich Fullepic PvE?^^ War schon öfters in solchen Gruppen und meistens der einzige der auch wirklich Fullepic ist.
Ich hasse es wenn ich mit meinem Hunter auf den ersten oder zweiten platz im Dmg bin, ich bin lieber der letzte DD im Dmg meter weil ich dann weiss das die andere gute DD's sind und auch ordentlich Schaden machen, aber mit Randoms bin ich meistens 30% über den 2. oder 3..


----------



## Tobsen (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhesus (2. Oktober 2008)

es ist definitiv nichts dagegen einzuwenden pvp items im pve zu tragen.einige der besten sunwellraidenden spieler die ich kenne tragen pvp-items. beispielsweise vergelterpaladine s2-s4-rüstungen oder schurken die waffen. also sollte das auch für niedrigerequippte leute kein hindernis sein, zumindest solange sie ihre (für pve primär wichtigen) stats haben. stichwort: hitcap. ich ziehe beispielsweise einen hexer mit 800 spelldmg und 16% hit einem hexer mit 1000 spelldmg und 5% definitiv vor.

heiler und tanks habens da schon etwas schwieriger (heilpalas und feraldruiden lass ich mal aussen vor)

wenn ich/meine gilde einen randomraid organisieren achten wir definitiv auf den gesamten charakter und nicht auf einzelne ausrüstungsteile der randoms. solange ein schurke oder caster sein hitcap hat, ist er auch mit (teil)pvp equipp gern gesehen. hingegen werden blau equipte leute denen vorgezogen die ihre insignie sogar bei gruul tragen und das kommentieren mit " ey lol ich hab nix anderes!". ausreden kann es da keine geben. es ist auch als pvp-spieler möglich entsprechende ausrüstung durch crafting/t4-instanzen/ruf zu bekommen und muss nicht zwangsweise im t5+ content erfarmt werden. auch entsprechende sockel wirken wunder - wem hit fehlt muss es eben sockeln.

andersherum sieht das ganze schon etwas anders aus: ohne resilence is man auf deutsch gesagt "der letzte depp" in jedem bg. früher reichte es ne insignie und halbwegs akzeptables pve-equip zu besitzen um erfolgreich im pvp zu sein. die übergänge waren einfach fließender.
dann kam die einführung von resilence, die in meinen augen einen absoluten gamebreaker darstellt. das würde jetzt aber zu weit führen und muss hier nicht ausgeführt werden.

fazit: pvp-equipp kann im pve getragen werden, solange das gesamte equipp darauf abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Sorry warst schneller als ich mit der Korrektur


In meiner achsogroßen Güte sei dir nochmal verziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Leute, kauft euch viele Kekse fürs Addon (zum verschenken)...

Warum? Ganz klar!!

Ab WotLK gibt es PvP-Epics nur noch mit Arena-Wertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Leecher kriegen nur Blauen Crap


Warum ist eigentlich S2 nicht blau? Würde Blizzard uns allen eine Freude machen.
Die echten PvP-ler kriegen eh S3+ (also Epics) zusammen (die störts es also eh ned) und die Epic-leecher whinen weil se keine epixx fürs lau bekommen xD

Dann machen die BG's für gelegenheits-pvpler (wie mich) wieder spass weil die ganzen leecher weg sind und die echten pvp-ler kriegen endlich die Schlacht ihres Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesen Sinne

für die horde


----------



## SixtenF (2. Oktober 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Es geht den raidern doch garnicht darum Das PvPler S2 schnell zusammen farmen können, sondern das das jeder haben kann. Blizz sollte die Arena Items einfach nicht benutzbar machen in inzen und Raids, und PvPler und PvEler wären zufrieden. Denn dann müsste man für Pve sein Equip wieder ordentlich in Inzen/raids farmen und im PvP wären um einiges weniger leecher. ODer einfach ALLE PvP Items mit Wertungen versehen. Und wenn man längere Zeit unter der Wertung bleibt kann man das Item nicht mehr Tragen.



die pvp-ler haben aber ca. die gleiche zeit fuer ihr equip investiert wie die pve-ler um sich auszuruesten. wie gesagt 2 wochen :-)


----------



## Goldzerg (2. Oktober 2008)

mein Persönliches Fazit:

Die viele PVE Spieler nehmen PVP Spieler doch sowieso gar nicht mit in Inis oder Raids weil Ihre Ausrüstung nicht passend ist wieso
regen sie sich dann über das PVP Zeug auf najo.

Das man PVP Zeug mit Gesockelten Juwelen  , Verzauberungen durchaus aussbessern kann das es Tauglich wird und die Skillung
past und der Spieler dann vielleicht auch noch lernfähig ist wird wohl gerne ignoriert. PVP Noob baba ..

Das PVP Angezogene Spieler aussen vorgelassen werden m die der Meinung sind mit Lila PVP Krams sind so ÜBERDRÜBER auch für die Stärksten
Instanzen und Raids , kann aber selbst ein PVP Spieler wie Ich gut verstehen , weil solche deppen seh Ich auch in Bgs nicht besonders gerne.

Schlimm ist das immer wieder behauptet wird das Spieler die S2 sachen anhaben nur in Bgs rumstehen und nichts machen , also ich seh davon
schon mal welche aber es sind nicht so viele wie man glauben mag und diese Spieler sind in Bgs von Spielern die da auch echt kämpfen und fighten
bis auf Blut die sich bemühen einen Sieh zu erreichen NICHT gerne gesehen und das auch von mir!

Wer Sich auf über PVP oder PVE erreichte Items in einem Computerspiel  einbildet das er etwas besonderes ist hat sowieso deftigst einen an der
Waffel.Davon gibts wohl auf beide Seiten genug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das soviele PVP Epic angezogene Spieler angefeindet werden obs denn nun leicht zu haben ist oder auch nicht obs Tauglich ist oder nicht , ist dahingestellt
liegt einfach daran das viele der Lila Götter von vor BC einfach nun rein von der Farbe im Slot und vom Look her nicht mehr so Elitär sind in Ihren eigenen
Augen wie sie einst glaubten das sie es seien , das ist der einzige Grund Elitär sein was besonders sonst nichts!

Wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall ist geht die Welt unter ohjemineohgruasderdaus 

Daher wieder der Satz von oben wer in einem Computerspiel sich auf Items etwas einbildet hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin der Meinung das jeder so Spiele soll wie er kann und will und Spass daran hat schliesslich zahlt jeder dafür aber anstatt miteinander
Spielen und sich einfach nur an Wow zu erfreuen  , geht es gegeneinander und das finde Ich WIRKLICHSchade!

Ich habe Persönlich habe gegen keinen etwas ja Ich bewundere sogar Spieler die auf Raids gehen die diese Wirklich Schweren aufgaben bewältigen
die die mächtigsten Bosse erlegen und die Geschichte damit vorantreiben , mein allertiefster Wow gamer Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber genauso finde Ich das sich jeder Echte PVP Spieler der um jeden Sieg fightet und wochenlang in Bgs geht und das in einem Realmpool
wo seine Fraktion fast nur verliert und dennoch immer weiter macht einfach nur das Kampfes das Spasses willen und natürlich auch um
Ehre für Items zu bekommen hat sich genau so Respekt verdient!

Nur dieser Ganze Respekt und die Anerkennung nehmen PVE Spieler für sich ein denn meisten PVPlerm wird selbiges verwehrt!

das wars


----------



## Ravahna (2. Oktober 2008)

hi also ich würde mal sagen das ist der pure neid denn equip ist nicht alles!
ich hab schon oft erlebt das leute mit einem weit aus besserem equip keine chance gegen mich als S2 schurke haben obwohl sie zum teil T6 oder sogar S4 equipt sind, und der grund ist wenn man nicht mit seinem char umgehen kann bringt das beste equip nicht daher kommt auch der neid weil es öfters vorkommt das sie trozt besserem equip keine chance haben


----------



## SixtenF (2. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich S2 nicht blau? Würde Blizzard uns allen eine Freude machen.



weil s2 mal schwierig zu bekommen war. so wie  t-sets. hat sich aber geaendert. nun koennen alle deppen beides bekommen weil sich andere weiterentwickelt. Als BC raus kam war t4 noch super. arena gabs erst als die raider im t4 content waren. Das S1 set war dann schwierig zu bekommen. Als die raider dann in den T5 content kamen startete die 2. saison. Dann wurde BT reingepatched. Und als die meisten raidgilden im BT unterwgs waren und erfolge hatten gabs dann S3. und mit sunwell ist dann s4 gekommen. 

alle die sich aufregen laufen doch nur dem spielcontent hinterher


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte vor kurzem noch ein Hunter S2 in einer Gruul grp der nichtmal wusste was Missdirection ist daher meine abneigung


----------



## Drâyk (2. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr auch gehört das die russische mafia 50. Mio. an bayern gezahlt haben soll damit sie absichtlich gegen Zenit verlieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich ist es wahr und bayern wird auf den mond geschossen xD 

achjaa wa da nichtmal nen thread wo das mal ausgerechnet wurde? ich miene das für einige klassen das S2-Set sogar besser war als T4... also sei still du ausgeburt der hölle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die S2 tragen und auch damit überwiegend PvP spielen, aber wenn man Raiden will, sollte man vor allem als DD oder Tank, aber auch am Besten als Heiler kein S2 sondern lieber T4 tragen, da durch die fehlende Trefferwertung auf S2 der Schaden maßgeblich abnimmt und bei Heilern fehlt zu viel MP5/Wille.

Aber wenn jemand mit seinem S2 PvP machen will, und wirklich nur das, von mir aus gerne. Aber er soll nicht erwarten, dass man ihn in eine Instanz jenseits von Kara mit dem Equip mitnimmt.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (2. Oktober 2008)

ich finde man kommt viel zu einfach an die epic items im pvp ran. in nem 10er oder 25 raid kann man nicht so einfach mal "in ner base stehen bleiben" oder "mit 6 mann stall deffen". und es dauert viel länger eh mal was droppt und man es auch bekommt. auch ich hab mein kara-pre-equip per pvp aufgepimpt und mich hat es auch genervt, die ewige looserei als ally mit random groups. funfaktor=0. vielleicht sollte blizzard das ganze system überarbeiten. keine ahnung - vielleicht so, dass man nur durch siege im bg an marken kommt, so dass sich jeder den ar.. aufreisst und richtig mitspielt. oder halt pvp items nur im pvp - gleich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe - alle pve leecher haben keinen nutzen mehr und die pvp freaks sind unter sich, egal ob stamm oder rnd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> ...Dann machen die BG's für gelegenheits-pvpler (wie mich) wieder spass weil die ganzen leecher weg sind und die echten pvp-ler kriegen endlich die Schlacht ihres Leben...


Wir sprechen uns in 'nem halben/dreiviertel Jahr nochmal, ok?

In diesem Sinne:
Für die Allianz

und für Popcorn


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Ok ich versuche dir mal die Ablehnung von WOWlern gegen das PVP aus Sicht eines PVP Ablehners erklären:

Damals als WOW auf den Markt kam musste man um gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen bei Scholo und Strat beginnen um Grundausgerüstet für den Geschmolzenen Kern zu sein. Dort am ende lauerte dann ein Schwerer T2 Boss. Mit einem Teil T1 Set konnte man dann die Ony Pre Quest gut erledigen. Klar war es auch vorher schon möglich. Aber gut ging es eben mit Teil T1. 
Dann konnte man Ony gehen und BWL um sich das bessere T2 zusammen zu arbeiten. 

Aber alles war PVE. PVP war damals eine nette Abwechselung. Es gab nur schlechte Sachen. Und das war auch gut so. Man konnte locker immer eine Gruppe für welche Instanz auch immer finden. Weil die Tanks keinen Vorteil daraus hatten eine Zweihand Waffe zu ergreifen und andere Spieler um zu hauen. 

Heute sieht das so aus:
Der ehemalige Tank nimmt wegen der Skill Möglichkeit eine 2Hand Waffe und macht erst Alterac und andere BG. Dann geht er Arena und bekommt Ausrüstungen die extrem gut sind. Und das geht meistens sehr viel schneller als vergleichbare PVE Sachen zu bekommen. Logisch ist es das nun dramatisch weniger Tanks und Heiler da sind weil alle nur noch eines wollen. SCHADEN MACHEN.
Und die PVE Leute welche den Content erleben wollen haben echt Probleme Random Gruppen mit Tank und Heiler voll zu machen weil die halt lieber PVP machen. 
Das S4 Set bekommst du in vergnomt kurzer Zeit zusammen. Dann hast du eine TOP Ausrüstung. Das Vergleichbare T5-T6 ist deutlich schwerer zu erarbeiten. 

Dies ist dann etwas, was die PVE Spieler ablehnen. Und ich kann das verstehen.
Die beste Lösung wäre es: PVE Ausrüstung MUSS immer besser sein das das PVP Zeug. Vor allem muss es dramatisch länger dauern bis man ein Komplettes S "PVP" Set zusammen hat als es jetzt ist. 
Das wäre für den Content deutlich wertvoller als alles andere. 

WOW ist eben kein Spiel welches zu sehr Wert auf PVP legen sollte. Wer das will kann WAR spielen. Das baut auf PVP auf.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns in 'nem halben/dreiviertel Jahr nochmal, ok?
> 
> In diesem Sinne:
> Für die Allianz
> ...



In einem Gebe ich die Recht

Popcorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme meist keine PvP-Spieler mit, weil ihnen schon aus zeitmangel die im pve nötige spiel-praxis fehlt

ach ja:
omen meistens auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr33n^ (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grundsätzlich auch nichts gegen die S-sets, nur regen mich die leute auf die meinen sie würden mit ihrem PvP-Zeugs in Raids weit kommen :/


----------



## Troll_im_Wachstum (2. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das HAUPT-Problem nicht bei den fehlenden Stats (siehe hit usw) zu suchen sondern eher in der "Erfahrung" der Spieler. Einer der auf 70 3 Wochen oder wasweißich wielang damit zugebracht hat, sich sein s2 zu farmen und ab lv 40 nur Quests für seine ep gemacht hat, hat wahrscheinlich keine gesteigerte Ahnung, was in ner Ini oder nem Raid überhaupt abgeht. Beispiel --- full s2 mage lädt parallel zum Pull durch den Kriegertank seinen Pyro auf, wundert sich, warum er 15sec später tot ist und flamet im Gruppenchat rum. Im Gegensatz dazu wird jeder PvEler schon aus Erfahrung wissen, dass man solche Aktionen lieber sein lässt. Killreihenfolge und sowieso das Aggromanagement wurden schon angesprochen, das wären nach meiner Erfahrung die Hauptpunkte, die den oft recht Damage-orientierten PvPlern in normalen Inis das Leben schwer machen. In Raids fehlt dann oft der Schaden (hit) / Manareg / Defwertung, da man nicht alle Stats durch Sockel etc. weit genug ausgleichen kann


----------



## Devilyn (2. Oktober 2008)

oO

wer sagtd das sich alle s2 träger auf führen wie der letzte vollarsch oO

ich trag auch s2 und andere epics (kara, Gruul, Maggi....weiter hat ich noch keine zeit^^)

und kenne auch viele die das tragen^^

und keiner benimmt sich wie ein vollarsch^^

das ist ein dummes gerücht oder ihr kennt nur die über spastis auf eurem server^^

so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## hödr (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm

aber ist lustig wenn man als S2 Noob mehr schaden im Raid macht als die Pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder im PVP mit S2 auf besserem Raiting zockt als andere "Pros"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher sollte wie schon 100x mal gesagt der Skill und net die Items im Vordergrund stehen!

NAJA wer es anders sieht STFU!

Gruß


btw. ich war als heal Druide mit full S2 in Kara und bei Gruul und war trotz PVP Skillung und ohne extra wille der "beste" Healer...
Die anderen Healer waren full T4 und PVE geskillt.

HMM!


----------



## Trekkie (2. Oktober 2008)

@ TE

Die Leute die sich über die S1 / S2 Träger aufregen haben in gewissereweise auch Recht, sehen wir das mal so .. viele die mit S1/S2 rumrennen denken sie wären die Oberpros im PvE sowie PvP und nehmen sich einiges raus, werden schnell frech wenn anderen ihr Equip nicht passt etc.

So ich selbst trag z.B. S3 und S4 und mich macht keiner dumm an oder "verabscheut" mich, weil ich mich wenigstens dafür angestrengt habe, genauso wie die ganzen Raider ...Mag zwar sein, das man PvP Sets immer etwas schneller zusammenbekommt als PvE Sets, aber kommt auch manchmal ganz anderst!

Zu den guten PvE Gilden: Die ziehen auch oft Leute durch High Inis damit die T6 gegen Gold bekommen oder wenns Rl Friends sind, haben in dem Sinne aber auch nix für Ihr "Equip" getan ..so gesehn haben beide Seiten Vor-/Nachteile !

Die Diskussionen gehen alleine immer darum, dass S1/S2 Träger sich viel mehr rausnehmen als Spieler die nur PvE spielen.

Wenn ich z.B. zu nem S1/S2 Spieler sage: "Sry, können dich leider net mitnehmen, dein Equip ist net "gut genug" ... dann fangen die an zu flamen was für ein Idiot man doch ist!

Wenn man das zunem PvE Spieler sagt, der zwar komplettes PvE Gear besitzt, aber trotzdem nicht die "Anforderungen" mitbringt, fängt der in 70 % der Fälle net an zu mimimi, so sieht das nämlich aus!

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidpoker (2. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch schon, die PvP-Set hasser sind die, welche selbst wochenlang raiden gehn für ihr T4 Kram und du gehst 2 Wochen in BG und hast schon alles um in T5 contet einzusteigen. Dann kommt noch hinzu das es möglich ist diese PvP Sets zu leechen, was eigentlich null arbeit ist außer online zu sein und sich am BG anzumelden.
> 
> Das nicht jeder sein S2 leecht ist mir klar, also mir zumindest wäre das zu doof mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen um dann Ehre und Marken zu bekommen.




Diese Aussage ist sowas von falsch........
Den S2 Set´s und demrestlichen pvp kram fehlt es an allen ecken und enden an wichtigen stat´s (z.B. Trefferwertung) zum raiden kein "guter raid" würde jemals einen S2 equipten mit ssc oder fds nehmen wer sowas denkt hat echt keine ahnung..
Naja soweit so gut
Viel Spaß euch allennoch und diskutiert noch schön



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Oktober 2008)

PvP-Sets gelten einfach allgemein als leicht zu erspielen...ohne Anstrengung gutes Equip zu bekommen, ist den PvE-lern ein Dorn im Auge...ich kanns irgendwo verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Campionedelmondo (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit S2 als Grundlage ist doch besser als grün/blau^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bämbämbäm (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte vor paar Tagen mal Kara gehen mit meinem s2 Heal Dudu, dann sagten die sie wollen keine mit PvP Equiq dabei haben.
Dann frag ich mich mal wieder wie soll ich an PvE Equiq kommen wen die mich mit s2 nicht mit nehmen?


----------



## attake (2. Oktober 2008)

man sollte durch PVP überhaupt kein equipp bekommen können ..... soll ja  nur zum zeitvertreib diehnen ^^

abgesehen dafon is es recht unterschiedlich fon dem wie leicht man an S2 kommt 
in inserem pool können hordler denkich in spätestens 2 wochen alles haben und alys brauchen mindestens 3mal so lange -_- ( die horde gewinnt über 90% der bg´s )

also ich binn dafür das es generell kein pvp equipp oder ehre gibt ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Zu herrlich!

*mitdemPopcorndurchdenThreadlatsch*

Es gibt drei Dinge die mich grad so richtig amüsieren hier!

*Popcornabstellundaufsteh*

Erstens: Die Anzahl der amüsierten Popcornleser in diesem Thread nimmt zu!

Zweitens: *Mit WotLK wird es eh anders* und ihr werdet wahrscheinlich auch noch nach dem Addon weiterstreiten ob man das jetzt zu BC-Zeiten jetzt konnte oder nicht!

Drittens: 70% werden diesen Beitrag von mir nichtmal lesen weil der Thread schon soooooooooo unnötig dick ist! oO

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!^ ^

*verbeug&Popcornwiederaufhebundweitervergnügtmitliest*


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Applaus Scrätcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich änder jetzt auch mal wieder meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (2. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> PvP-Sets gelten einfach allgemein als leicht zu erspielen...ohne Anstrengung gutes Equip zu bekommen, ist den PvE-lern ein Dorn im Auge...ich kanns irgendwo verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry aber stellen wir doch einmal S2 auf die Stufe von T4.

Ist T4 wirklich soooo schwer zu bekommen? Ich glaube nicht!

Gruß


----------



## ReWahn (2. Oktober 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> aber ist lustig wenn man als S2 Noob mehr schaden im Raid macht als die Pros
> 
> ...



Na du kennst ja richtig krasse pros... die im raid schlechter abscheniden als s2-gimps...
und wie wil man bei ner randomgruppe herausfinden, wie viel skill der typ der mitgenommen werden will hat? richtig, geht nicht einfach so.
un dda mindestens 60% er s2 tragenen spieler keinen plan von inis hat nimmt man einfach keine mit.
so einfach ist das.

zu der tatsache dass du mit s2 im raid der beste heiler warst... 
healmeter =/= guter heiler.
immer raidmitgliedern nen lifebloom un rejuv reinzurücken is net grad schwet, und dadurch dann wesentlich mehr gesamtheilung als priest/pala/schami zu haben auch net...


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Kleines HowTo-get-PveItems

1. Instanzen gehen für D3 und vergleichbar (lässt sich auch wunderbar mit Daily-Dungeon verbinden)
2. Hero-Instanzen für die ersten epischen Items (lässt sich wunderbar mit Daily-Hero verbinden)
3. Karazhan und höher


----------



## Oraishio (2. Oktober 2008)

S2 is für viele normal Spieler das einzige was sie bekommen können. Also lasst sie doch, das ganze aufregen bringt doch nichts.


----------



## Humfred (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin vorher auch mit S1 nach Kara gegangen, warum? Weil ichs konnte! Für den Raideinstieg ist es meiner Meinung nach einfach das beste! Und das wird dann auch schnell gegen Markenzeugs und Drops ausgetauscht.


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Na du kennst ja richtig krasse pros... die im raid schlechter abscheniden als s2-gimps...
> und wie wil man bei ner randomgruppe herausfinden, wie viel skill der typ der mitgenommen werden will hat? richtig, geht nicht einfach so.
> un dda mindestens 60% er s2 tragenen spieler keinen plan von inis hat nimmt man einfach keine mit.
> so einfach ist das.
> ...



Meine Rede!
Für Qualität-Vergleiche ist wenn überhaupt nur der Overheal zunütze.

Aber wer will da schon erster sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (2. Oktober 2008)

bämbämbäm schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor paar Tagen mal Kara gehen mit meinem s2 Heal Dudu, dann sagten die sie wollen keine mit PvP Equiq dabei haben.
> Dann frag ich mich mal wieder wie soll ich an PvE Equiq kommen wen die mich mit s2 nicht mit nehmen?


schon mal was von Heroinis und D3 gehört? Genau das ist der Grund, warum keiner nur PvP-eq Spieler mitnimmt...ihnen fehlt die PVE Erfahrung


----------



## Schnückel (2. Oktober 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> schon mal was von Heroinis und D3 gehört? Genau das ist der Grund, warum keiner nur PvP-eq Spieler mitnimmt...ihnen fehlt die PVE Erfahrung



ich war vorgestern Kara Farmrun mit meinem Magier 8viel PVP Zeugs). Dabei war auch ein T6 Verstärkerschamane, der meinte, besser tanken zu können als der eigentliche Tank. Fazit: Fast bei jedem Mob (und bei jedem Boss) lag er sauschnell im Dreck, regte sich tierisch über die Unfähigkeit des Tanks auf und seine Repkosten...Nach der Maid wurde er gekickt. Ich habe bis zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. doppelten Schaden gemacht.

Also, dicke Raidepics schützen nicht vor Dummheit. Und nur weil ich viel PVP Sachen trage, heißt das nicht, dass ich eine Raidnull bin. Ich habe zu classic Zeiten BWL Clear AQ40 fast clear und Naxx halb geraidet, somit kann ich behaupten, dass ich trotz meines PVP Equips durchaus Raiderfahrung habe.

Und die Hälfte aller T6 Besitzer haben eh nur bei nem Farmraid abgestaubt, weil sie vom Raidleaders dessen Freund sein Kumpel aus deren Schulzeit sind.


Achso, und am Schlimmsten sind die Imba T6 Sunwell Leute, die auf ihrem ZulAman Bär in IF stundenlang über den Graben vorm ah hin und herspirngen...PVPler hab ich sowas noch nie machen sehen...


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (2. Oktober 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> Sry aber stellen wir doch einmal S2 auf die Stufe von T4.
> 
> Ist T4 wirklich soooo schwer zu bekommen? Ich glaube nicht!
> 
> Gruß



da sieht mans mal wieder^^ was glaubst du wieviele Leute man für Gruul (T4 Hose und Schlutern) braucht....richtig 25 im Normalfall...alle von einem Server und alle mit dem richtigen EQ für die Ini. Wenn dann das Token droppt, wieviele melden dann Bedarf an? Richtig meistens nicht einer alleine. Die Ini kannste nur einmal die Woche spielen...und jetzt haste auch noch Würfelpech und Boom, haste das Teil nach einem Monat immer noch nicht. 
Wenn man sich keine Mühe gibt, haste 5k Ehre an einem Tag...3 Tage 15K ===> Brust, Schultern,Hose in 3 Tagen ... uind wieviele Leute musst du dafür zusammensuchen: wieder richtig: keinen...siehst du vielleicht jetzt den Unterschied..

btw von Tränken, Fläschchen, Bufffood etc ganz mal abgesehen.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> PVPler hab ich sowas noch nie machen sehen...



Auf was sollen sie auch?^^ Auf dem Kriegsraptor? 

"Oh Wow! Schaut ein Kriegsraptor!"^^


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Der thread wird ja langsam richtig voll... 
...wär es da nicht mal an der Zeit  einen neuen zu eröffnen?


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> ich war vorgestern Kara Farmrun mit meinem Magier 8viel PVP Zeugs). Dabei war auch ein T6 Verstärkerschamane, der meinte, besser tanken zu können als der eigentliche Tank. Fazit: Fast bei jedem Mob (und bei jedem Boss) lag er sauschnell im Dreck, regte sich tierisch über die Unfähigkeit des Tanks auf und seine Repkosten...Nach der Maid wurde er gekickt. Ich habe bis zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. doppelten Schaden gemacht.
> 
> Also, dicke Raidepics schützen nicht vor Dummheit. Und nur weil ich viel PVP Sachen trage, heißt das nicht, dass ich eine Raidnull bin. Ich habe zu classic Zeiten BWL Clear AQ40 fast clear und Naxx halb geraidet, somit kann ich behaupten, dass ich trotz meines PVP Equips durchaus Raiderfahrung habe.
> 
> ...



mhm..das wäre dann ein anderes Thema...liegt der DD im Dreck ist der DD schuld^^ also nichts weiter dabei denken.
zu den Posern. Das war schon vor BC so, wenn jeder seinen Char in SW auf seinem 60 Mount in T2 abgestellt hat, damit man ihn auch begaffen konnte... das wird es immer geben. Aber wie gesagt, das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Der thread wird ja langsam richtig voll...
> ...wär es da nicht mal an der Zeit  einen neuen zu eröffnen?



besser nicht!^^

Sonst kommt ein:

_...bla bla bla und wie ich schon im Thread "Wer sind eigentlich die Pvp-Hasser?" gesagt habe, hier ein Auszug:
_

und der Thread ist doppelt so schnell voll!^^


----------



## Lerai (2. Oktober 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ok ich versuche dir mal die Ablehnung von WOWlern gegen das PVP aus Sicht eines PVP Ablehners erklären:
> 
> ...



Ok ich versuche dir mal die Ablehnung von WOWlern gegen solch konservativ Denkende PvElern aus der Sicht eines PvP-Spielers zu erklären.

Damals als WOW auf den Markt kam, war es Neueinsteigern kaum bis gar nicht möglich bei Irgendwelchen Raids ein zusteigen, natürlich könnte man jetzt argumentieren das man für diese Raid Ausrüstung noch hart gearbeitet hat, was aber kein Argument ist um Neueinsteigern den Zugang zu großen Teilen des PvE zu verbieten.
So könnte ein Neueinsteiger direkt bei dem Geschmolzenen Kern einsteigen und es wäre ihm damit möglich auch diesen Raidkontent zu genießen.



> Aber alles war PVE. PVP war damals eine nette Abwechselung. Es gab nur schlechte Sachen. Und das war auch gut so. Man konnte locker immer eine Gruppe für welche Instanz auch immer finden. Weil die Tanks keinen Vorteil daraus hatten eine Zweihand Waffe zu ergreifen und andere Spieler um zu hauen.



Somit findest du es gut das dem Teil der Spieler die weniger Spaß am Raiden haben und mehr Spaß am PvP haben den Zugang zu guter Ausrüstung verwehrt bleibt. Also ich finde es fair das wenn ein Spieler eine gewisse Zeit in das Raiden investiert das er dadurch die gleichen Belohnungen erhält wie wenn er diese Zeit ins PvP investiert.
Das es heute schwerer ist eine Gruppe für Instanzen zu finden, liegt also daran das tankfähige Klassen nicht mehr gezwungen werden zu Tanken?!
Also ich finde es gut wenn es jedem Spieler selbst überlassen wird, zu entscheiden ob er Tankt oder Dmg macht und er trotzdem bei etwa gleichem Zeit investment die gleiche Gute Ausrüstung erhält.



> Heute sieht das so aus:
> Der ehemalige Tank nimmt wegen der Skill Möglichkeit eine 2Hand Waffe und macht erst Alterac und andere BG. Dann geht er Arena und bekommt Ausrüstungen die extrem gut sind. Und das geht meistens sehr viel schneller als vergleichbare PVE Sachen zu bekommen. Logisch ist es das nun dramatisch weniger Tanks und Heiler da sind weil alle nur noch eines wollen. SCHADEN MACHEN.
> Und die PVE Leute welche den Content erleben wollen haben echt Probleme Random Gruppen mit Tank und Heiler voll zu machen weil die halt lieber PVP machen.
> Das S4 Set bekommst du in vergnomt kurzer Zeit zusammen. Dann hast du eine TOP Ausrüstung. Das Vergleichbare T5-T6 ist deutlich schwerer zu erarbeiten.



Das es weniger Tanks im PvE bereich gibt liegt wohl daran, das kaum einer Lust hat eine Klasse zu spielen die im Solo-Spiel 0 Fun macht, so auch zB beim Dailys machen, insofern kann ich es tatsächlich verstehen das all diese Tanks zum PvP übergehen.
Dies ist allerdings die Schuld Blizzards und nicht die Schuld des PvP!
Das man S2 schneller bekommt als T4 halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, da wenn man eine Kara Stammgruppe hat, es möglichst in 5 Stunden Pro Woche ein T4 Teil zu erhalten, wo bei man in 5 Stunden wohl so gegen Maximal 10k Ehre machen kann, was nicht mal für ein S2 Teil reicht.

Das es im PvP keine Heiler gibt ist sowieso der größte Unsinn.....
Und wenn du glaubst das einem das S4 Set nach geschmissen wird, dann beweißt du damit das du dich noch nie hingesetzt hast und versucht hast das Benötigte Rating zu erreichen.
In diesem Punkt ist Raiden wie PvP, um in Arena die benötigten Wertungen zu erhalten braucht man, komplett S2.
Der unterschied ist nur das, selbst wenn man full S2 hat, man noch immer Skill braucht um S4 zu erhalten.



> Die beste Lösung wäre es: PVE Ausrüstung MUSS immer besser sein das das PVP Zeug. Vor allem muss es dramatisch länger dauern bis man ein Komplettes S "PVP" Set zusammen hat als es jetzt ist.



Aha also sollte man für die gleiche Mühe nur etwas Schlechteres bekommen als die PvEler = Fair ????



> WOW ist eben kein Spiel welches zu sehr Wert auf PVP legen sollte. Wer das will kann WAR spielen. Das baut auf PVP auf.



Ich verbessere "WoW ist eben ein Spiel welches viel zu sehr Wert auf PvE gelegt hat, und nun Einsieht das PvP dem PvE gleichberechtigt werden sollte.
Und Wenn du reines PvE spielen möchtest, dann Spiel doch HdRO das baut nur auf PvE auf, während WoW die Goldene Mitte wählt und beiden Spielmöglichkeiten eine Chance gibt!

Grüße Lerai


----------



## Dirahx (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Der thread wird ja langsam richtig voll...
> ...wär es da nicht mal an der Zeit  einen neuen zu eröffnen?



Weil sich die Leute ganze Zeit nur dumm hin und her zergen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So in der Art: nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch,
nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, nein-doch, -.-

Lasst doch jedem das seine -.-


----------



## Technocrat (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide, Du hast 100% recht mit Deinem Originalposting, und Deiner Analyse am Threadstart schließe ich mich 100% an.

Und was die anderen angeht, die sich fragen, warum Def-Krieger im PvP spielen: weil sie da gebracuht werden, und zwar im 5vs5. Schaut euch mal Top-Arena-Teams an (2200+), die haben praktische alle einen Def Warr dabei. Und der arbeitet nicht mal mit 2h, sondern mit 1h + Schild. Warum? Nun, wenn ihr das wißt, seid ihr schon richtig gut im Verstehen der PvP Mechanik von WoW, Kompliment!

Für die andere nur kurz angerissen: ein gut gespielter Deffie kan aufgrund der CDs der 4 Zauberunterprechungseffekte, die er hat, beliebige Caster die ganze Zeit am Zaubern hindern. Damit nimmt er dem gegnerischen Team den besten DPSler weg! Er düst einfach hin, neutralisiert ihn (nein, liebe Magier, der hindert euch sogar am blinken) und wartet, bis ein eigener DPSler Zeit hat, den Caster umzunieten. Habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt, warum es Gladiator-Tankausrüstung gibt? Eben.

Übrigens: das kann nicht jeder spielen (ich auch nicht), das Timing muß absolut perfekt sein, da darf kein Tastendruck danebengehen.


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> besser nicht!^^
> ...
> und der Thread ist doppelt so schnell voll!^^


HA! Dann wird das ganze zum Petroleum-Mobilee!

Der nächste Fred wird dann noch schneller voll weil: _Wie ich bereits Anno Tuck im Thread "PvE oder PvP" erwähnte und im legendary-4.000-Seiten-thread auf den Seiten 5, 12, 538 und 1276 selbst zitierte erwähnte... blah blah blah_

Und der nächste dann nochmal schneller...
...ist  dann wie mit dem Reiskorn und dem Schachbrett und dann sprengen wir das buffed-forum, ach was sag' ich, wir sprengen das ganze INTERNEEEEETttttt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir auch noch ein fundiertes Kontraargument ein.

Die plöden PvEler nehmen mir im Sandkasten vor Shattrath immer meine Förmchen weg!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm tja, man kann sowohl PvP als auch PvE machen, klingt für die meisten
PvE'ler jetzt komisch - aber es gibt Leute die PvP machen und sogar von beiden das notwendige Equip haben
und klar, ich unterstütze es auch net wenn ein S2 Typ mit nach Kara geht, ohne Trefferwertung
geht halt nix - soll er die Dungeon Sets aus den Inis farmen und Hero Inis machen 
und dann erst Kara gehn und net Ehre leechen ..


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Die plöden PvEler nehmen mir im Sandkasten vor Shattrath immer meine Förmchen weg!



Da gibts nen Trick! Teil mit ihm nen Quest und du bist ihn für ne viertel Stunde los! *g*


----------



## Ginkohan (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> ...




Lieber Manni,

Du hast Recht wenn du sagst, dass jeder so spielen soll wie er es sich wünscht und dagegen spricht in meinen Augen nichts.
Jedoch bin ich selbst Raidleiter und ein Verfechter des PvE Equips in Instanzen.
Um dir auch mal den Standpunkt unsererseits vernünftig darzustellen hab ich mich entschlossen hier zu posten.
Im Grunde habe ich nichts gegen das sogenannte "Stückeln" (Mix Equip aus PvE und PvP), ich trage selbst PvP bzw. Arena Stiefel weil ich lange Zeit nicht die Epischen bekam die ich benötigt hätte.

Jedoch nehme ich keine full PvP Leute mit auf Raids da in T5 Contents bei konventionellem Waffenschaden ein Hitcap von 140 und mehr erforderlich ist und dies von vielen DDs die mit Waffen Schaden machen nicht erreicht wird.

Caster DDs im full PvP Equip haben weniger Mana als DDs im PvE Equip und sind dadurch nicht in der Lage den stellenweise unersetzlichen DPS auf einer konstanten Höhe zu halten.

Heiler im PvP Equip haben die gleichen Probleme wie Caster DDs

Es bringt den Raid einfach nicht weiter wenn der Boss innerhalb der ersten 2 Minuten starken Dmg kassiert und die restliche Zeit bis zum Enrage, denn in den geht er wenn kein DMG mehr ankommt.
Bzw. wenn das Hitcap von 140 bei Waffen DDs nicht erreicht wird verfehlt jeder 3. Schlag und auf den kampf gerechnet macht dies locker mal je nach Klasse einen Schaden von mehr als 10k Dmg aus die durch PvE Equip mehr auf den Boss kommen würden.

In normalen Instanzen sollten 70er PvP DDs keine Probleme haben den Dmg zu halten da diese schnell down sind.

Mir liegt es fern PvP Spieler damit anzufeinden, ich versuche dem betreffenden Spieler die Situation immer möglichst sachlich zu erklären.

Wie, wenn man aufmerksam meinen Text gelesen hat weiß, spiele ich nicht mehr auf dem T4 Niveau, wo du die Situation bemängelst sondern auf T5 und teils T6 Niveau welche du als erfolgreich bezeichnest.
Die Situation auf T4 Niveau kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen aber auf T5 Niveau bzw. auch T6 Niveau wollen immernoch Spieler mit PvP Equip mit nach fds, ssc, mh und bt und wir Raider bzw. der Raidleiter wird offtmals sehr stark angegriffen wenn man so eine Person nicht mitnehmen möchte.

Für meinen Teil kann ich sagen, dass ich diesen krieg nicht angefangen habe, es waren die Spieler mit PvP Equip durch die Anfeindungen ihrerseits und durch die erbrachten Leistungen.
Auch wenn es mir manches mal sehr leid tat da es schon viele gute und nette Spieler betroffen hat aber Regeln sind Regeln, es gibt keine Ausnahmen denn erfolgreich Raiden resultiert aus einer guten gemeinsam erbrachten Leistung.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit einen kleinen Einblick darin geben warum viele Spieler mit PvP Equip wenig Chancen haben oder abgelehnt werden.





> ch verbessere "WoW ist eben ein Spiel welches viel zu sehr Wert auf PvE gelegt hat, und nun Einsieht das PvP dem PvE gleichberechtigt werden sollte.
> Und Wenn du reines PvE spielen möchtest, dann Spiel doch HdRO das baut nur auf PvE auf, während WoW die Goldene Mitte wählt und beiden Spielmöglichkeiten eine Chance gibt!
> 
> Grüße Lerai



Solange wie man das PvE vom PvP ordentlich trennen kann gebe ich dir Recht aber wenn es im Endeffekt dazu kommt, dass ich mit meinem PvE Gear PvP machen muss weil ich sonst nicht nach Naxx rein komme ist das keine Ausgewogenheit mehr und nur noch verdorbener Spaß.
Dann haben wir eine Pat Situation, wir als PvE Spieler überleben nicht lange im PvP und die lieben PvP Spieler werden nicht von den PvElern nach Naxx mitgenommen.
So fährt sich dass dann fest, keiner kommt am Ende nach Naxx und alle wechseln zu anderen Spielen.


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt einen Grund warum man sich sich Pve-Items auf herkömmliche Weise (Dungeons, Heros, Raids) farmen sollten.

Damit man's lernt

Omen ist euer Freund!!

So far


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> schon mal was von Heroinis und D3 gehört? ...


Jaja... heroinies... die kenn' ich, die sitzen immer bei uns vor'm Hauptbahnhof...
die mit der Nadel im Arm...

...NADEL, nicht Naddel, das mit der Naddel im Arm war Dieter Bohlen


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Omen ist euer Freund!!


und ich dachte immer google wär unser Freund...
siehe hier: google ist dein Freund

zummindest seit Flipper tot ist... früher war Flipper unser Freund

*singend und Popcorn mampfend aus dem thread hüpft*
flipper ift umfer freumb


----------



## Arinae (2. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich seh schon..


Vote for /close


----------



## Redroozer (2. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Kleines HowTo-get-PveItems
> 
> 1. Instanzen gehen für D3 und vergleichbar (lässt sich auch wunderbar mit Daily-Dungeon verbinden)
> 2. Hero-Instanzen für die ersten epischen Items (lässt sich wunderbar mit Daily-Hero verbinden)
> 3. Karazhan und höher







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  total and fully agree ^^

Ich habe fast alles durchgelesen, erstmal Pulle Wodka aufdentischstell, indiekistebierreingreifundnehandvollpopcornindenmundschmeissundfürdienichtdünnsc
hisschreibendenroxxoreinenwodkaeinschenk ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg^^)

Was blieb hängen vom durchlesen?

1.) Wie soll man sonst an Lila Sachen kommen??
Da oben wurde es beantwortet^^
DAS und genau DAS ist DER Grund warum die PVE´ler sehr ungern PVP´ler (Hauptsächlich S2) zum Raiden mitnehmen. Gefühlte 90% der S2 Träger umgehen den "üblichen" PVE Gang und farmen sich das S2 Set, das im übrigen für manche Klassen sogar besser ist als das T4-Set ist. Da gibt es eigentlich auch nichts dran zu meckern.

Aaaaaber...set Meckern on: Gerade durch das PVE Farmen (normale Ini´s/Hero Ini´s/Kara) gewinnt man die Erfahrung, die man bitter nötig hat um den weiteren Kontent zu meistern. Karazhan ist in meinen Augen auch kein Raid sondern eine 10 Mann Instanz, wo man aber gut mal erleben darf, das sich die achso gescripteten Bosse echt auch mal zickig anstellen können, und (set whine on "Eyyyy, was ist denn mit dem Boss los?? Bug oder was, der hat noch nieeeeee sofort AOE gemacht erst immer die blablub...." set whine off....

DAS führt genau dazu, das man den S2 Equipten lieber nicht mitnimmt, da das Risiko einfach zu groß ist, das Ihm die PVE Erfahrung fehlt. Und es ist wie es ist, ein falscher Fehler, sei es DD oder Heiler (Tanks gibts ja nicht in PVP Equip^^hust*) und der whipe ist vorprogrammiert. Es fehlt einfach der PVE Skill. 
Ich glaube das verhält sich im PVP genauso, ein T4er im PVP (mit oder ohne PVP erfahrung^^) hat in der Arena oder BG sogut wie keine Überlebenschance, da Ihm einfach der PVP Skil....ähm Equip ^^ fehlt.

VERDAAAMMT!!! Wo ist das Popcorn geblieben??? wtf....


----------



## iMpy* (2. Oktober 2008)

kk im pvp brauch man weniger skill kk

n1 vorredner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

















und def krieger hat jedes team im 2200+ wertungs bereich? LOOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, noch nie gegen eins gespielt (egal in welchem bereich (naja bis 2078 hab ichs gepackt) :/


----------



## Nenji (2. Oktober 2008)

Schmicha schrieb:


> es ist doch eigentlich schön das alle spieler durch leichtes equip noch etwas von dem bc content sehen und so gut lvln können
> bzw. das sich healer oder deff tanks noch relativ einfach ein paar items zum lvln holen können


Was fürn schwachsinn.....
PvP items sind nur mit lvl 70 tragbar ... willst da noch weiter lvln? Oo WoTLK kommt erst noch.
Für tanks gibts außer villt. dem Schild oder ner Waffe nichts sinvolles für ehre -.- ---> weniger tanks .. aber das is n anderes thema


----------



## Alkazaba (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist S3/4 eigentlich auch so "verhasst" ? Ich mein leechen kannst die die beiden Set nicht und um Waffen oder Schultern zu bekommen sind ja inzwischen schon abnormale Wertungen nötig.

Ich werd mit meinem S4 Heal-Schamanen andauernd gefragt ob ich net in irgendeine Heroic Ini mitkommen möchte. Die fragen nach Gruul oder Kara beantworte ich inzwischen gar net mehr. Außer Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit kann ich Item-mäßig da eh nichts brauchen. 

Warum sollt ich also meine Zeit verschwenden um PvE´ler da durch zu ziehen... ?!

Meist geh ich mit meinen Leuten aus dem 5v5 in Heros oder sonstiges... PvP Equip + Skillung und nen fiesen MS Warri mit S3 Kolben als Tank.

BÄM.. meist ruschen wir nur so durch! 

Massig Stamina macht vieles leichter.... UND TOTE MACHEN KEINEN SCHADEN... das vergessen aber die meisten!


----------



## attake (2. Oktober 2008)

hero isis sind auch für blau equippt ausgelegt ^^   wäre peinlich wenn epix da probleme hätten ;D


----------



## Disasterpiece (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich les jetzt so oft in Threads das  S2 träger nicht in inis mitgenommen werden oder andere echt fiesen Geschichten, also ich hab solche Erfahrungen auf meinem Realm noch NIE erlebt, ich werde gerne mit in raids genommen weil ich full S2 hab( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht geleecht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupuscanis (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,
Ist zwar irgendwie OT aber ich muss das jetzt loswerden...

seit dem Release von WoW  spiele ich Süchtel nun schon.
Bis circa 6 Monate nach dem Erscheinen von TBC in Raidgilden.
Nun, nicht in Highend-Gilden aber BWL,MC,AQ 20 usw.

Mit dem Erscheinen von TBC hat sich dann vieles so verändert, das ich nach 6 Monaten keinen Bock mehr auf Raids hatte, die nur noch aus Epicgeilheit, DKP-Gezanke und ständigem „ich mache aber mehr Schaden als du“ bestanden.
Ich beschloss also nur noch PvP zu spielen, wechselte , ob der kürzeren Wartezeiten, auf die dunkle Seite und spielte bis Heute PVP.
Wohlgemerkt, spielte....nicht ich stand rum, sondern ich spielte.....
Dadurch bekam ich natürlich auch das S2 Set komplett zusammen.

Und nun muss ich durch euch erfahren, das mein Leben zerstört ist. Von der einen zur anderen Minute, wurde aus einem gelassenen PvP-Spieler ein unehrlicher, auf dicke Hose machender Kacknoob, der keinerlei Raiderfahrung hat und dadurch WoW kaputt macht.

Was habe ich da bloß getan? Hätte ich doch bloß die Finger von den S2 Sachen gelassen...

Die einzige Hoffnung die mir bleibt ist, das die göttliche Aura der ehrlichen und fleißigen Raider es doch noch schafft, das Spiel zu erhalten....obwohl, ich kann nicht versprechen kein PVP mehr zu spielen denn ich bin alt und brauche die Epics.....

In diesem Sinne
Lupus


----------



## Domiel (2. Oktober 2008)

die meisten pve´ler die denken s2 wäre crap, sind solche die noch nie oder ganz wenig pvp gespielt haben.. da lob ich mir doch all die s2 träger die versuchen krampfhaft inis zu zocken um ihren horizont zu erweitern.. das gleiche wünsche ich mir auch andersherum.. wird aber wohl nur ein wunschtraum bleiben.. denn was man nicht kennt..


----------



## Domiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Mir ists Wurscht was die Leute tragen und wie schnell sies bekommen haben....
> Wenn ich eine Hero mache oder raiden gehe dann mach ich das aus Spass. Hauptsache die Leute wissen was sie tun müssen.
> Da kann ein grün/blau equipter Heiler mit wenn ers packt und weiss was Magie bannen ist...
> von mir aus kann auch ein nackter Mage mit wenn er nur zwischen den Pyros mal entflucht...
> ...



ganz großes kino :-)


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (2. Oktober 2008)

Kurz:

PvE'ler sind neidisch darauf,d ass die PvPler schneller an Epix/rar rankommen als sie selber. Dazu können die PvE'ler kein PvP bzw. sind zu schlecht laos einfach nur neid


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> die meisten pve´ler die denken s2 wäre crap, sind solche die noch nie oder ganz wenig pvp gespielt haben.. da lob ich mir doch all die s2 träger die versuchen krampfhaft inis zu zocken um ihren horizont zu erweitern.. das gleiche wünsche ich mir auch andersherum.. wird aber wohl nur ein wunschtraum bleiben.. denn was man nicht kennt..




Was für ein schöner Satz. und vorallem wie recht du hast.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Kurz:
> 
> PvE'ler sind neidisch darauf,d ass die PvPler schneller an Epix/rar rankommen als sie selber. Dazu können die PvE'ler kein PvP bzw. sind zu schlecht laos einfach nur neid



PvPler brauchen mehr Reflexe und haben IM PVP die wichtigsten Sachen auf Schnelltasten!
PvEler sind Gruppenspieltauglich!

PvPler haben keinen Bock in Inis die Rüstung dazu zu farmen
PvEler haben keinen Bock das ihnen faule PvPler die Rüstung wegwürfeln

Das ist der "Da sagt ein Esel zum Anderen:LANGOHR!!"-Thread

Betreten auf eigene Gefahr!

Lesen auf eigene Gefahr!

Und Nerven werden nicht zurückerstattet!


----------



## Domiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das so:
> 
> Lust auf [Insert any random instance here] ?
> Jo hab ich.
> ...



das kommt daher, dass sich die meisten keine eigene meinung bilden können und nur vom hörensagen entscheiden.. sogenannte geistig arme und leicht beeinflussbare mitläufer


----------



## Fok92 (2. Oktober 2008)

man ihr seit doch alle krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stundenlang das forum durchlesen und dann irgenteine meinung bringen, die eh nur leute provoziert/keiner wissen will/keinen sinn ergibt.
mir is das alles scheiß egal. pvp bleibt pvp und pve bleibt pve . danke!

wer das liest is plöd! c=


----------



## Bralatur (2. Oktober 2008)

argumentiere einfach immer so: ich bin hunter, hab 0,0 skill und mach eh kein dmg, da macht das s2-set auch nicht viel aus. 
(ja ich weiß, dass hunter später sehr viel schaden machen)


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> argumentiere einfach immer so: ich bin hunter, hab 0,0 skill und mach eh kein dmg, da macht das s2-set auch nicht viel aus.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/lol

sehr geil!


----------



## Shenti07 (2. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ein pvp hasser aus überzeugung

wow war und ist ein pve spiel wer pvop machen will soll zu warhammer gehn. acht stop da kommen die wow pvpler ja net zu rande weil sie makl wirklich was tun müßten um da was zu schaffen.


----------



## Domiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> jeder einzelne kann für sich selbst entscheiden ob er nun pvp-equip sammelt oder raiden geht..... der faktor zeit spielt dabei auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle.....
> 
> im pvp kannst du auch als gelegenheitsspieler was erreichen....etwas arena, ein wenig bg..... hat man gerade lust, spielt man und trotzdem ist ne 1800er wertung drinn....
> 
> ...



und da ist auch gleich ein gutes beispiel.. "hat man gerade lust, spielt man und trotzdem ist ne 1800er wertung drinn.."   <--- das sind sogenannte mitläufer.. NIEMAND macht mal so nebenbei ne 1800er wertung..


----------



## Dragonfire64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Attractolide schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in letzter Zeit nimmt die Anzahl Anfeindungen gegen PvP-Spieler und Träger des S2 Sets  hier Formen an, die ich nichtmehr ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> ...



Also...Es geht nicht um die leute die pvp machen, das s2 set tragen um es dann auch im bg zu nutzen, es geht um leute die im handelschat schreiben "lfg kara, bin full epic hunter mit vollem s2" dann schleicht sich langsam der brechreiz bis hoch zu meiner kehle, weils einfach so ist das leute denken ich hol mir im pvp mein equip leech ein wenig im av und bin dann genauso gut wie einer der sich das equip aus sämtlichen hero´s mühsam erarbeitet und das kann einfach nich sein, man kriegt nix geschenkt, weder im leben noch in wow, wer was erreichen will muss auch was dafür tun und wenn wer sein equip ein wenig ausgleicht mit pvp waffen beispielsweise ist dagegen nix einzuwenden solang das nich überhand nimmt und dein vergleich von wegen die 15 hit vom t4 brauch ich nich is totaler schwachsinn, du vergisst den manavorrat sowie die angriffskraft die immens wichtig ist um schaden zu machen.

S2 legt auf crit und um einen schnellen dmg-boost hinzulegen um möglichst schnell jemanden zu erlegen, diese sets sind aber nicht dafür gemacht ausdauernd konstanten dmg auf ein ziel zu machen ohne das dir allzu schnell die puste ausgeht und auch wirklich zu treffen was im pvp weniger/gar keine rolle spielt. 

Du solltest dich informieren bevor du gegen jegliche "pvp-gegner" flamest denn wenn ich mal für den grossteil der community sprechen darf, ist damit gemeint, das es genauso leute wie du sind die denken mit pvp-equip ALLES machen zu können. 
Fakt ist aber das die s-sets zum farmen gut sind und fürs pvp, MEHR NICHT, andersrum kannst du im bg mit egal welchem t-set relativ wenig erreichen, weil 0 Abhärtung=Fischfutter. 
Egal welcher raidleader dir sagt das er dich mit s2 in ner raid nich mitnimmt hat in meinen völlig richtig gehandelt, weil volles pvp-set zeugt von wenig einsatzbereitschaft und viel naivität bezüglich des "Equip-sammeln´s", tut mir leid aber so isses nunmal und wie gesagt mit den waffen oder dem ein oder anderem pvp-teil zum ausgleich is nix zu sagen aber komplett geht einfach nich in ordnung!

LG
Drago


----------



## Hagriel (2. Oktober 2008)

Shenti07 schrieb:


> ich bin ein pvp hasser aus überzeugung
> 
> wow war und ist ein pve spiel wer pvop machen will soll zu warhammer gehn. acht stop da kommen die wow pvpler ja net zu rande weil sie makl wirklich was tun müßten um da was zu schaffen.


...und ich mag keine Treadersteller, die unbegründetes Zeugs posten, dann noch faseln dass WoW ein reines PvE-Spiel wäre und alle PvPler zu WAR abwandern sollen...

Du hast nie wirklich PvP gespielt, gell? Dachte ich's mir doch!
Hast du denn schon WAR gespielt? Weil du weißt ja, wer dort "zu rande" kommt und wer nicht...

ARGHS... es geht schon wieder los... woi ist das Popcorn? Wo sind meine Pillen? Warum unterhalte ich mich mit solchen .... jetzt nur keinen Bann riskieren
...was mache ich hier? Ich wollte doch nur noch sinnfreies in diese Fred posten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (2. Oktober 2008)

Lâzché schrieb:


> Mhh spiele zwar WoW seit Mai nicht mehr und weiss nicht wie weit es auf den Servern mit dem PvP Equip ist. Aber meine Meinung zu diesem (ueberdiskutierten) Thema ist:
> 
> 
> Ich halte es fuer Schwachsinn PvP Equip im PvE zu benutzen oder PvE im PvP(Ok fuer einige Klasse mag das nicht zutreffen Paladine und ein paar andere Ausnahmen) . Hatte damals mit meinem Hunter T5 + Markenequip und mit meinem Krieger T4 + Marken.
> ...



/sign 
nice ansatz könnte man echt was draus machen aber dann würden die roxxor kids an kommen und heulen weil sie für pve von anfang an arbeiten müssten udn blizz die geldgeilen   würden das deswegen eh nie zu lassen....... schade eig

hey scrätcher, noch ein platz frei? ich glaub ich lehn mich jetz auch zuürck nach dem ich au meinen gesamten gedanken dünschiss losgeworden bin
in diesem sinne:POPCORN!


----------



## Domiel (2. Oktober 2008)

datsoli schrieb:


> naja zum thema pvp equip ist zu einfach zu bekommen: mag ja stimmen wenn man sich mal die bgs so anguckt ist dafür bestimmt nicht viel skill erforderlich..
> mir persönlich ist das allerdings viel zu zeitintensiv!
> ausserdem empfinde ich es als extreme mentale belastung mir beispielsweise im ads anzusehen wie die gegnerische fraktion 3 basen hält und gefühlte 99% der mitspieler in der zwischenzeit fröhlich weiter an der flagge zergen und zur gleichen zeit im /bg spammen: OM;FGAD *** dEINE MUTTER DE ***** IHR NAPS WEG VON DEN TÜRMEN UND FLAG HO;L;N ÖLASDFJNFJL KLNmkl"$U()?§$ blabla.. usw..
> 
> ...



na da siehste mal was so ein s2 spieler alles ertragen musste.. und er hatte keine kuschelgruppe hinter der er sich vestecken konnte..


----------



## StarS2oo5 (2. Oktober 2008)

das Problem ist nur, dass wenn ein Raid aus nur S2 Trägern besteht du auch lieber mit den Leuten PVP machen könntest, weil du da wahrscheinlich weniger sterben wirst. Mit s2 raiden und ma eben vashj legen is vllt drin wenn es nur 4-5 leute sind die skill haben, aber auf lange zeit dps zu fahren sind die klamotten nicht ausgelegt und erschwert es denen die normale T-Sets besitzen, epic ist eben nicht gleich epic. 
Warum ist Trefferwertung so wichtig?
Tja wo soll ich anfangen...
-Ja, weil ein Boss meist 3 Level höher als man selber ist und somit mehr Verteigigung hat.
-Der Schaden leidet,
ebenso das Mana der Heiler, weil sie wenig bis keine Wiederherstellung des selbigen haben.
Tanks MÜSSEN instanz klamotten tragen.

Wer nur PVP macht um Raiden zu gehen ist meist nicht erfahren darin über längere Zeit Schaden auszuteilen, ich will nicht sagen, dass sie ihren Charakter nicht spielen können, aber wie sie es sich angewöhnt haben ist meist nicht richtig. Oftmals machen Tanks mehr schaden als die DD's (hauptsächlich Dudutanks) mit S2 und dann fragt man sich schon was der in der Instanz eigentlich will.

Im endeffekt müssen die, welche die T-Sets haben für die anderen mitarbeiten und das ist nicht fair.
Darum gibt es, denke ich mal diesen "Hass" gegen die PVPler.
Ich persöhnlich würde es Abneigung nennen, da man schlechte Erfahrung mit ihnen gemacht hat.
Man nimmt diese Leute deshalb nicht mit. Eine PVP-Stamm oder Arenateam ja auch nicht Leute, welche mit T-Sets rumlaufen auf bzw. lädt sie ein.


----------



## WestSüdWest (2. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Leute, die 2-3 mal die Woche konsequent raiden gehen, und vielleicht erst nach der 3. , 4. oder 5. Woche ihren langerwarteten Loot bekommen.
> 
> Und anstelle hier rumzumimimien stell dir mal die Frage, warum so viele intelligente und nette Menschen (abgesehen von dir natürlich) PvPler nicht in Raids mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Macht ihr euren PvP Mist und lasst uns unseren PvE Mist machen. Dann gibts auch keine Probleme.

Ich habe Fertig
Westsüdwest


----------



## Schnückel (2. Oktober 2008)

ihr seid doch alles hardcore-pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum immer nur pvp ODER pve...was ist mit mir, der beides gerne macht? bin ich schizophren? Wechsel ich bei der BG-Anmeldung von einem gutmütigen verständnisvollen Du-Mensch zu einem blutrünstigen killgeilem Monster? man weiß es nicht...

*popcornindenmundschieb*


----------



## Lisutari (2. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich kann man PvP und PvE machen, allerdings ist PvE schwerer als PvP denn bei  PvE muss ich gegen bosse kämpfen, bei PvP kann ich einfach leechen


----------



## Apyrael (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo,
Eine Sache die ich gelernt habe und eine Sache die ich gerne weitergeben möchte.

1. Ich mach gerne PvP, ergo bin ich wohl ein widerlicher noob ohne jedes können. 
(Kann aber gar nicht sein, mein Chef hat heute gesagt bei ihm würden nur Arschlöcher arbeiten, aber ich wäre das größte! So nämlich!)

2. Hier wird zuviel ungesundes Popcorn genascht!
*ächzendhantelnindenraumtrag*
So nämlich zum Zweiten!!


----------



## Goldzerg (3. Oktober 2008)

mal ein paar Worte:

PVE Spieler feinden PVP Spieler an, 
Spieler verschiedener Klassen feinden sich untereinander an,
Die Horde und Allianz Spieler befeinden sich sowieso untereinander,

am Ende ist die Welt in WOW ja wirklich ein Perfektes Spiegelbild der Realen,

Missgunst , Neid und Habgier , Arroganz , Intoleranz und Ignoranz sind an der Tagesordnung in WOW,

Ich hab einmal wo gelesen das Billzard WOW kaputt macht ,

Wenn DU WOW als ganzes siehst als einen Kuchen zb , wo ja wohl jeder der zahlt und einlogt ein anrecht 
auf seinen Anteil hat nehmen alle gerne ihr Stück raus aber dem anderen wird sein anteil verwehrt, 

Nene das ist nicht Blizzard das sind schon WIR Spieler selbst die dies erreichen,

ist jeder ein Glücklicher der es Schafft WOW zu Spielen und Spass daran zu haben, aber der grössere
anteil der WOW Spieler sieht WOW nicht als Spiel sondern als Wettbewerb,

Hauptsache das eigene Ego wurde gepflegt ...

PS :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kloppmet (3. Oktober 2008)

Goldzerg schrieb:


> mal ein paar Worte:
> 
> PVE Spieler feinden PVP Spieler an,
> Spieler verschiedener Klassen feinden sich untereinander an,
> ...



Sowas von /sign! Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!

Zu Classic-WoW Zeiten hat sich die Frage zwischen PvP und PvE garnicht gestellt und mittlerweile ist es scheinbar das allumfassende Thema...!

Ich persönlich bin auch Besitzer von S2 und S3 Teilen + Non-Set-PvP-Epics (komisches "Wort") und der Schmiede-Axt. Aber ich habe genauso gut Spaß an Inis oder Raids! Wenn ich ein Paar PvP-Sachen mit in den Raid nehme, wäre das für niemanden ein Problem...soweit ich das weiß! Natürlich habe ich auch eine Menge Zeit in BGs und Arenen verbracht um meine Teile zu bekommen. Und sollte mich jemals deswegen jemand anfeinden, kann ich nur laut lachen! Habe viel PvE-Erfahrung aber werde trotzdem nicht auf einige PvP-Sachen verzichten!
Jedem das seine und jeder soll das machen was ihm Spaß macht und wie es ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## promo1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich mach es mal so

Wir vergleichen. 

http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=680 T6 Helm

http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=583.4  S4 Helm

Sooo, alle nörgeln ja das es auf PvP Sets keine trefferwertung gibt ... auf dem S3/S4 ist sogar wesentlich mehr als auf dem T6 set des paladins enthalten.
Merkwürdig oder? So schauen wir uns mal die int werte an .... komisch, diese sind fast identisch ... 
Der krit wert .... höher als bei T6 ( wieso nur für boost? crit "kann" man gut gebrauchen und einsetzen )
Stärke, da ist T6 an der spitze.

Gut stärke = DPS, aber nehmen wir jetzt mal an man geht blau/kara/marken epic in bt rein. 
wir stellen die selbe klasse in unseren raid und diese hat 4/5 S4 und 1x S2. dazu marken items und noch eine pvp waffe ( wo ebenfalls hitcap drauf ist )
die 96 hitcap sind erreicht SO ... keiner kann meckern ... und ich sage euch das der pvpler mehr dps fährt als unser blau/epic/marken kandidat...

komisches fazit und nicht lange drüber nach gedacht, aber nur um mal zum vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und PS: ich lag gegen einen T4/T5 Vergelter pala mit meinem dmg 8% über ihm und dazu noch 200 dps weiter bei vielen bossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lobt weiter euer pve zeugs, equip ist equip und ob ich mit T6 50000000 AP hab oder mit S4 50000000 AP hab, das kommt aufs selbe hinaus !


----------



## -Spellmâster- (3. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man PvP und PvE machen, allerdings ist PvE schwerer als PvP denn bei  PvE muss ich gegen bosse kämpfen, bei PvP kann ich einfach leechen




Falsch, pve ist nicht schwieriger. Im pvp muss man natürlich auch was können, um die gegner niederzubrettern (beziehe mich teils auf die arena u. ws) und braucht für jede klasse die richtige rotation und skill.

Und jetzt zu den anderen dingen, ein loose im Bg kommt meistens daher das sich "PVE´ler" in den bg wagen wo ich (warscheinlich auch andere) oft das gleiche denken wie die pvp hasser nur umgekehrt: was wollen pve´ler nur im bg!? die können ja zurück zu ihrem Illidan kriechen.

vote 4 /close


----------



## ciaz (17. Februar 2009)

<-- PvP - Hasser (vorab: S3/4 selbst um die 1700 als Hunter gewesen, zwar nicht gut, aber auch nicht die letzte ahnungslose Grotte)

1. Man muss wochenlang immer und immer die selben Bgs random abfarmen um an Ehre zu kommen. Wenn dann auch noch 5 bis 10 Idioten in der Gruppe dabei sind (Hof getappt, 8 zergen dort, Schmiede weg, danach Stall usw usw... man kennt's..) dauert der Spass gleich 3 bis 10 mal so lange. Ok, man kann sich natuerlich eine server interne Gruppe aufbauen, trifft dann meistens aber auf top-equippte Stammgruppen oder hat ewige Wartezeiten - *nöööööt* (Fail Sound)

2. Casuals / oder nubige 24/7 Zocker farmen in BGs ihr "Equip" (zu BC halt S1/2) und wollen damit PvE machen. Zwar koennte man theoretisch damit sogar auch gegen Mobs Schaden machen (S2 war groesstenteils besser als T4 für die meisten Klassen, S4 teils sogar besser als T6), jedoch scheiterts am Klassenverständis (Rotationen), am Gruppenzusammenspiel (CC, Nukereihenfolge), Movement ("also im BG komm ich doch auch immer jedes 10. mal von dem Warri weg, der mir ne Kniesehne verpasst hat indem ich die Rueckwaertstaste druecke" *hust), Taktik (heil doch die Kaeltestacks bei dem Nexusdrachenboss weg. Ich mach doch sonst weniger Schaden, wenn ich huepfen muss!!!) und am Wissen über Aggromanagement (Antanken? Wtf?) usw usw.

3. Balance: Während die Klassen momentan im PvE einigermassen ausgeglichen sind, ist Abhärtung der letzte Witz und gewisse Klassen verrecken im Burst von Dual DD Teams. Da einige Fähigkeiten zu stark im PvP wären/waren ( ZdW 2x beim Hunter), werden Klassen generft und verlieren leider auch gleichzeitig ihr Potential/Equipskallierung im PvE. Da also immer wieder und wieder Klassen generft werden muessen um nicht im PvP zu "OP" zu sein, verliert man halt wieder den Anschluss an andere DD Klassen usw usw


Da PvP und PvE leider nicht getrennt wird (und ich wuesste auch nicht wie: Abhaertung war schon n Anfang) und Blizz ihr Spiel (vergebens) e-sports-tauglich machen will, "HASSE" ich PvP.


----------



## PTY (17. Februar 2009)

Ich oute mich mal als PvP-Hasser. Obwohl ich zu BC-Zeiten noch gerne PvP gemacht habe, habe ich seit WOTLK den Spaß am PvP verloren. Hier meine Gründe:

1. Klassen werden ständig umgekrempelt, um das Balancing im PvP irgendwie auf die Kette zu spannen
2. Wichtige PvE-Fähigkeiten werden generft, weil sie für PvP einfach zu "IMBA" sind
3. Tausendwinter hatte Schuld an den derben Lags zu Spitzenzeiten, womit PvE einfach nicht mehr möglich war
4. Tausendwinter mit der beknackten Flugverbotszone liegt MITTEN in Nordend (statt irgendwo am Rand)
5. Als Stoffi muss man erst Abhärtung farmen, damit man von DKs, Krieger und Palas nicht geonehittet wird
6. Wegen Punkt 5 kann man da anfangs eigentlich nur durch leechen sinnvoll farmen
7. Wegen Punkt 6 sind zu viele Leecher unterwegs
8. Wegen Punkt 7 macht PvP keinen Spaß mehr

Gegen Arena hab ich eigentlich nix, aber es hat mir eigentlich schon zu BC-Zeiten keinen Spaß gemacht.

PS: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung zur aktuellen PvP-Situation in WoW. Ich könnt mich ruhig auseinander nehmen, flamen oder sonst was. Das ist und bleibt meine Meinung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (17. Februar 2009)

Seit es Dks gibt macht PvP keine Fun mehr, kein balancing nix und ich bin nich gerade nen pvp noob zu bc war ich full s4...aber im moment machts keinen spaß mehr und pve is zu easy da bleibt nur noch twinken, twinken, twinken und zwar keinen dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noitan (17. Februar 2009)

Dummerweise gibt es keinen einzigen Server auf dem es kein PVP gibt und es gibt nun mal Leute die kein PVP wollen.
Wenn es einen Server gäbe ohne Duelle, Ohne BG´s ich würde dafür das dreifache bezahlen.


----------



## Natsumee (18. Februar 2009)

ihr mögt bgs nicht weil si elangweilig sind??

SELBERSCHULD

ihr seit ein dd? dan schnappt euch nen heiler und ab geht die post

ihr seit ein heiler? dan schnappt euch nen dd und ab geht die post

ihr seit ein tank? viel spass^^ 

also was ich sagen will geht bgs mit freunden und so müssen nicht gleich 10 sein so 2-4 reichen da volkommen um den spass zu garantieren


----------



## sp4rky (18. Februar 2009)

Noitan schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibt es keinen einzigen Server auf dem es kein PVP gibt und es gibt nun mal Leute die kein PVP wollen.
> Wenn es einen Server gäbe ohne Duelle, Ohne BG´s ich würde dafür das dreifache bezahlen.



Ist das nicht alles vollkommen freiwillig und muss dich nicht kümmern?


----------



## Phash (18. Februar 2009)

pvp macht nur fun, wenn man ne AK in der hand hält und ne Bombe legen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (18. Februar 2009)

sp4rky schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles vollkommen freiwillig und muss dich nicht kümmern?



nicht wenn man mit RandomGruppen irgendwo hingehen möchte, es gab schon den einen oder anderen den ich aus der Gruppe warf weil wenn n heiler ankommt und mir erklären möchte das er totaaaaal episch ey equiped is und dann mit S-Zeugs ankommt ... sorry da nehm ich lieber nen Blau-Equiped Heiler mit.

Weiters sind mir schon der eine oder andere DD untergekommen der - da er ja soooo imba im pvp ist - permanent overnuked hat. nicht weil sein equip so imba is ... sondern weil er einfach im BG auf etwas nicht achten muss ... nämlich Omen.

Ich persönlich fänd's auch toll wenn pvp und pve strickt getrennt wird. ohne wenn und aber 
wenn jemand beides machen will soll er doch ... aber ab dem zeitpunkt wo ein Avatar eine Instanz betreten möchte und PvP-zeugs anhat wird dieses n White-Item oder landet in der Tasche oder kA 

So wäre beiden Fraktionen geholfen.

Einzige Ausnahme die mir einfällt wäre Arachavon's Kammer

Da man da drinne PvP Zeugs und T-Set-Teile als Loot hat dürfe beide "Fraktionen" rein. Oder das T-Set-Teil bekommt n anderer PvE - Boss in die Loot-Tasche und Archavon's Kammer is nur noch mit pvp-gear zugänglich ... so würd ich das sehen.

lg Sily 

P.S. ich "hasse" keine pvp-ler ..... ich find se nur teilweise - betonung auf teilweise - als PvE-Gruppen-Spiel untauglich ... genauso wie ich einen PvE-Equipden für PvP-Gruppen-Spiel untauglich halte ... ganz einfach ... weil die Stats nich passen und im Gruppen-Zusammenspiel auf zu viele unterschiedlich sachen geachtet werden müssen UND man dafür am besten ziemlich unterschiedliche Skillung der einzelnen Klassen wählt.
Ich sage nicht das es nicht auch anders gehen würde aber es is halt weniger vorteilhaft und führt zu den altbekannten Konflikten.....


----------



## Gerbalin (18. Februar 2009)

Mit meinem Main (Shadow) hat mich PvP auch nach der letzten Saison in BC gelangweilt wieder Gear sammeln und immer disc skillen usw -.- Also hab ich aufgehört.

Seit dem mein Retripala 80 ist hab ich wieder Spaß am PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

